#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-21
<vubuntor294> a lo co ai online khong the ?
<nobawk> ko co'
<vubuntor294> help me please
<nobawk> toan` robot ko
<nobawk> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
 * vubuntor294 dap nobawk 
<vubuntor294> nobawk: a that la hu qua
 * nobawk ko quen biet' gi` vubuntor294 
<vubuntor294> nobawk: giup to phat nay duoc khong http://upnhanh.sieuthinhanh.com/tmpimages/images/sieuthiNHANH201103217912zdg3yzk4ym179924.jpeg
<vubuntor294> to' khong cai duoc ubuntu 8.10
<nobawk> h nàycòn dùng 8.10?
<CoconutCrab> cài 10.04 hay 10.10 đi
<vubuntor294> nobawk: can gi phai quen biet nhau dau
<nobawk> input/output error là do cd hỏng rồi
<vubuntor294> hixx, 10.04/ 10.10 cai vao gap loi
<vubuntor294> nobawk: minh` cai tu` usb, dung USB cai` len usb
<vubuntor294> dung unetbootin cung the
<nobawk> cái cd img hỏng
<vubuntor294> check usb, hdd can than lam roi
<nobawk> usb hỏng
<nobawk> hay cái gì đó đại loại thế
<nobawk> check sum lại cái cd img
<nobawk> hết
 * nobawk bò đi
 * vubuntor294 tum co nobawk giat lai 
<CoconutCrab> kia là backtrack mà
<vubuntor294> support gi chan the
<nobawk> ờ há
<nobawk> backtrack thì đếu support
<vubuntor294> CoconutCrab: hixx ubuntu 8.10 ma
<CoconutCrab> nền nó ghi backtrack kìa
<nobawk> ko thấy nó báo do cd/DVD hỏng kia à
<vubuntor294> ok thankss
<vubuntor294> .g check md5 tren windows
<bkphenny> vubuntor294: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_Layer_Security
<bksupybot`> Title: Transport Layer Security - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor294> FF 4 ra rc2 roi anh em oi
<vubuntor936> chao
<vubuntor936> e dag mun su dung ubuntu
<aaa> clear
<vubuntor453> co ai khong a
<vubuntor453> cho em hoi chut
<vubuntor453> em bi mat password root cua fedora
<vubuntor453> gio dang boot bang livecd
<vubuntor453> lam sao de reset password cua root duoc a?
<vietred> mount cái ổ đĩa có fedora
<vietred> VD như /media/fedora đi
<vietred> thì gõ:
<vietred> chroot /media/fedora
<vietred> sau đó là: sudo passwd root
<GeekComp> vubuntor453: mở term lên
<GeekComp> gõ sudo mkdir /media/f
<vubuntor453> term la gi a?
<GeekComp> vubuntor453: trình dòng lệnh đó
<vubuntor453> da roi
<vubuntor453> terminal
<vubuntor453> hic
<vietred> hình như tiếng Việt có lần dịch terminal là "trình đầu cuối" :-SS
<GeekComp> sau đó sudo mount /dev/... /media/f
<GeekComp> đúng hem nhỉ??
<GeekComp> ếu dùng mount nhiều
<GeekComp> rồi tiếp tục các bước như vietred nói đó
<vubuntor453> mount truoc
<vubuntor453> xong chroot
<vubuntor453> xong reset la dc a?
<root_> a
<^0^> ai cho me`nh ho?i la`m sao de? ca`i ma`u cho bkgrnd cu?a console va.y?
<vubuntor453> khi em mount thi no bao la mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /media/fedora busy
<vubuntor453> the la sao a?
<vubuntor453> nhung mo disk utility len thi bao la not mounted
<^0^> vubuntor453: thu umount di roi mount laj xem seo :d
<vubuntor453> em lam dc roi
<vubuntor453> cam on cac anh a
<vubuntor154> chào anh chị
<vubuntor154> anh chị có thể giúp em một chút không?
<^0^> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor154> em đang dùng máy tính bảng có hỗ trợ cảm ứng đa điểm, nhưng khi em cài ubuntu 10.01 thì ko dùng được cảm ứng đa điểm nữa
<vubuntor154> em cài ubuntu 10.10
<^0^> cai do hoi CoconutCrab di
<^0^> minh ko dung nen ko bit :D
<vubuntor154> bây giờ phải làm thế nào để máy của em có thể dùng được cảm ứng đa điểm?
<^0^> tim driver
<^0^> ro`i ca`i driver cho no'a
<vubuntor154> em có cài theo một số hướng dẫn trên mạng như ko dùng được
<vubuntor154> và em cài kernel mới thì tự nhiên máy ko tự khởi động đc
<vubuntor154> pải ấn mút khởi động rồi nó hiện ra một dãy các kernel
<^0^> the co vao dc gui ko?
<vubuntor154> bây giờ làm thế nào để máy tự khởi động và vào lại khi mình restart
<^0^> :-/
<^0^> the bay gio no khoi dong lai thi ko vao dc nua af?
<zj3t3mju> !find sta
<_Tux_> !find build-
<vubuntor062> cac anh cho em hoi duoc khong ah?
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor062> em ghi duoc dia cai dat ubuntu 10.04 roi nhung khong boot duoc
<CoconutCrab> lỗi ghi là?
<vubuntor062> em ghi bang phan mem iso
<CoconutCrab> lỗi khi boot là gì
<CoconutCrab> chi tiết 1 chút
<vubuntor062> khong vao duoc
<vubuntor062> em dat fist boot CD roi
<CoconutCrab> là đến đâu
<CoconutCrab> đến đoạn nào thì đơ
<CoconutCrab> mà thường nhất là ghi hỏng
<CoconutCrab> tốt nhất ghi ra CD
<CoconutCrab> nhầm
<CoconutCrab> ghi ra USB
<CoconutCrab> đỡ hỏng hơn
<vubuntor062> den doan nhay nhay dau gach ngang
<CoconutCrab> thế là ghi đĩa hỏng
<CoconutCrab> -> ghi ra USB cho chắc cờ
<vubuntor062> vay ah
<vubuntor062> em khong biet cach ghi
<vubuntor062> anh chi giup em voi
<CoconutCrab> download cái unetbootin về rồi ghi ra
<vubuntor062> em se burn thu
<vubuntor062> bay gio em tai ve
<favadi> vubuntor062: check md5 trước cho chắc
<vubuntor062> thanks anh nha
<vubuntor315> hey, mình lỡ cài windows 7, trước đó mình cài Ubuntu 10.10. Lúc vào Menu boot thì không thấy Ubuntu đâu cả. Làm thế nào bây h?
<vubuntor315> Giúp mình với
<n2i> trên forum có hướng dẫn khôi phục grub2 đó cậu, cậu tìm đọc và làm theo thôi
<vubuntor315> mình khôi phục như vậy có mất dữ liệu không?
<vubuntor315> có mất Win không?
<n2i> khong
<n2i> không mất chi cả
<n2i> chỉ mất..công thôi
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot`> Title:  (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor683> có bạn nào ở đó ko?
<vubuntor683> cho mình hỏi tý
<_Tux_> không
<vubuntor683> hiện tại mình đang dùng win 7,bây giờ muốn tìm hiểu 1 chút về ubuntu
<vubuntor683> thế nêm mình muốn cài song song 1 lúc 2 hệ điều hành
<n2i> cứ tự nhiên :D
<vubuntor683> vậy lúc cài đặt mình phải làm thế nào để chỉnh cho nó tự động
<vubuntor683> boot vào win 7 trước
<vubuntor315> n2i: thank bạn nhiều
<vubuntor683> xin các bạn giúp đở
<n2i> giờ tối thiểu cần thêm 2 phân vùng nữa cho U
<n2i> nên cứ tinh thần làm sao đó có đủ 2 phân vùng cho nó thôi :D
<vubuntor683> lần trước mình có cài 1 lần rồi
<vubuntor683> có phải 1 phân vùng để khoảng 10GB 1 cái khoảng 2GB
<vubuntor683> đúng ko?
<vubuntor683> bạn cho mình hỏi là nên fomat  2 phân vùng này ở chế độ nòa
<n2i> thế thì quá tốt rồi
<n2i> :D
<n2i> 1 phân vùng để làm /
<n2i> một làm swap, không nhất thiết phải 2G đâu
<vubuntor683> để khoảng bao nhiêu thì vừa
<n2i> nếu RAM ít + có kế hoạch chạy ứng dụng nào kha khá nặng thi mới cần nhiều như thế
<vubuntor683> fomat ở chế độ nào
<n2i> RAM của cậu bao nhiêu
<vubuntor683> 3GB
<n2i> thành phần vùng primary hay logical đều được
<n2i> @@ RAM ghê quá
<n2i> vậy thì Swap chỉ cẩn 1G là ok roài
<vubuntor683> ko í mình hỏi là ntfs hay fa32 hay ext3
<vubuntor683> uhm
<n2i> và fs không phải là FAT32 hay NTFS là đươc
<vubuntor683> uhm
<vubuntor683> thế có cần chỉnh gì để nó boot vào win 7 trước ko?
<vubuntor683> và nếu cài thế này thì nó có xung đột gì nhau ko?
<_Tux_> vubuntor683: đọc Beginner Guide xem
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> !g
<ubot2> Factoid 'g' not found
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> hmm, có vẻ mình không có tố chất về mấy vụ này nhỉ! :D thảo nào chỉ có ý niệm trở thành thợ thoai =))
<vubuntor471> co ai cho minh hoi chuyen nay duoc k
<vubuntor471> minh da cai mysql trong ubuntu
<vubuntor471> ma k bik mo no len cho nao ca
<vubuntor471> help
<_Tux_> vubuntor683: Start -> All Program -> MySQL -> Start MySQL
<vubuntor471> ha???tren ubuntu ma ban
<vubuntor471> cai do nam cho nao
<n2i> _Tux_: đúng đó! :D
<vubuntor471> uh.nhung minh k bik no nam cho nao.hj.
<_Tux_> vubuntor683: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<vubuntor471> hix.co khoi dong mysql duoc dau
<vubuntor471> ma minh cai ca scim unikey vao rui nua ma k bik khoi dong chay no bang cach nao
<vubuntor471> co ai giup minh k
<n2i> thời buổi nào xài scim zề
<n2i> vubuntor471: vào terminal: man mysql :D
<vubuntor471> k sai scim thi sai cai gi zay ban
<vubuntor471> bo go tieng viet y
<n2i> :-/ forum nói cũng nhiều rồi mà
<n2i> ibus-unikey
<vubuntor471> thank.pan huong dan minh mo mysql va su dung no duoc k
<n2i> mysql -u username -p pass :D
<vubuntor471> hieu ung trong compiz nhu nao vay ban???:D
<vubuntor303> lam the nao de tao hieu ung lua duoc ha cac ban???newbie
<vubuntor303> minh moi hoc cai ubuntu
<vubuntor303> nen k bik
<vubuntor303> co ai chi minh duoc k
<vubuntor303> hj
<vubuntor303> co ai giup  minh duoc k zay
<vubuntor303> co ai k zay
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor303> hj
<vubuntor303> ban giup minh duoc k
<vubuntor303> 2222222222
<vubuntor303> co ai k
<n2i> không
<n2i> có gì cứ trình bày đi cậu
<vubuntor303> thi minh muon lam hieu ung lua chay
<vubuntor303> va cai unikey y
<vubuntor303> k sai duoc .minh da cai rui
<n2i> lửa cháy: compiz
<n2i> unikey: ibus-unikey
<vubuntor303> uh.cai rui do
<n2i> cả 2 cái, trên forum đều nói nhiều rồi
<vubuntor303> ma k bik bat cai ibus unikey cho nao het ban ah
<n2i> IBUS-SETUP(1)                                                    IBUS-SETUP(1)
<n2i> NAME
<n2i>        ibus-setup - configuration program for ibus
<n2i> SYNOPSIS
<n2i>        ibus-setup
<n2i> DESCRIPTION
<n2i>        IBus is an Intelligent Input Bus. It is a new input framework for Linux
<n2i>        OS. It provides full featured  and  user  friendly  input  method  user
<n2i>        interface.  It also may help developers to develop input method easily.
<n2i>        ibus-setup is the configuration program for IBus.
<n2i>        Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/ibus/
<n2i> SEE ALSO
<n2i>        ibus(1)
<bksupybot`> Title: ibus - IBus - Intelligent Input Bus - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<n2i>                                   2008-11-08                     IBUS-SETUP(1)
<n2i> ai thấy gì ko nhỉ? :-/
<vubuntor303> 2222222222
<n2i> forum đi cậu, khuy rồi, đọc trên đó nhanh hơn :D
<vubuntor303> haha
<vubuntor303> ubuntu co chuc nang quay video tren desktop k ban
<n2i> có mấy chương trình đấy
<n2i> gtkrecordmydesktop chẳng hạn
<vubuntor146> co ai khong vay
<vubuntor146> cho minh hoi chut nha
<vubuntor146> ok
<vubuntor303> hĩx.co ai bik su dung mysql tren ubuntu k
<vubuntor303> chi cho minh voi
<vubuntor303> mo no len y
<n2i> trời ah
<n2i> sao ko google? đầy ra mà
<n2i> hồi nãy cũng chỉ rồi còn gì
<vubuntor303> nhung k len.hj.ma k bik sai.
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-22
<vubuntor557> hi! everybody
<vubuntor557> co ai dung chuong trinh quan ly project tren ubuntu chua vay?
<vubuntor557> dang tim mot ung dung tuong tu MS Project tren ubuntu
<vubuntor557> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<vubuntor557> nobawk: biet ung dung nao tuong tu MS Project tren Ubuntu hong?
<nobawk> planner?
<vubuntor477> mấy anh ơi em cài kubuntu trên USB trên máy card VGA on
<vubuntor477> giờ em chuyền sang cái Nvidia
<vubuntor477> mà cài theo kiểu http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Driver_cho_Ubuntu
<bksupybot`> Title: Cài đặt Driver cho Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor477> nghe đau là lỗi à
<nobawk> chả sao cả
<daovanhoi> khà khácf
<daovanhoi> chào các bác
<Guest45786> clear
<vubuntor505> ff ra v4 roi co ban bao nhieu ban mix cho cac os cu khong ba con hi ?
<vubuntor507> cac anh chi vui long cho em hoi dc ah?
<vubuntor507> em dang cai ubuntu10.10
<vubuntor507> nhung cai duoc 80% thi bi loi dung may
<vubuntor507> xuat hien dong (ready when you are...) nay ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor507: rút dây mạng ra
<_Tux_> nhấn nút Skip
<vubuntor507> em dang chay cai  examples
<vubuntor507> neu rut khong lien lac duoc voi forrum
<vubuntor507> neu vay skip roi co bi loi khong anh Tux
<_Tux_> vubuntor507: gõ Tiếng Việt đi bạn
<vubuntor507> vang
<vubuntor507> em khong the go duoc
<vubuntor507> em dang chay trinh duyet thu cua ubuntu
 * _Tux_ có liên quan gì đến chuyện gõ Tiếng Việt nhỉ
<_Tux_> vubuntor507: 4rum nhúng AVIM vô cơ mà ?
<vubuntor507> em dang luot web bang he dieu hanh Live CD cua ubuntu ma
<vubuntor507> vay ah
<vubuntor507> sao em thu hoai ma khong dc
<vubuntor507> Vini lan talex
<vubuntor969> khong the go tieng viet duoc anh Tux oi
<vubuntor969> help !!!!!
<vubuntor243> co ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor243> sao minh cai ubutu song song voi win 7
<vubuntor243> o cung minh bi an
<vubuntor243> khong dinh dang ntfs
<vubuntor243> co ai chi giup minh
<vubuntor243> lay lai dung luong ma khong bi mat du lieu
<vubuntor969> minh dang cai ubuntu chay duoc 80% roi dung may luon roi
<vubuntor969> co ai huong dan giup em voi
<vubuntor183> co Pro nao giup em voi
<nobawk> sao?
<vubuntor183> em cai ubuntu duoc khoang 80% thi bi dung may
<nobawk> rút dây mạng ra ko?
<vubuntor183> rut mang nhan skip nhung khong duoc
<vubuntor183> em lam roi khong an thua
<vubuntor183> dia cai day khong chay nua
<nobawk> bản ubuntu nào?
<vubuntor183> 10.10
<vubuntor183> huhu giup em voi
<nobawk> thử check lại disk xem
<vubuntor183> em co nhiet huyet voi ubuntu lam
<nobawk> check lại cái cd
<nobawk> cài 10.04 đi
<vubuntor183> troi em tai ve ghi ra toi het may cai dia roi
<vubuntor243> minh cai song song win 7 ubuntu o cung minh bi an
<vubuntor243> co ai giup minh voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor243: làm gì có chuyện bị ẩn
<nobawk> bị ăn là sao?
<vubuntor243> minh lo cai vao o E cai no k con ntfs
<vubuntor243> lam sao de lay du lieu lai
<vubuntor183> gio khong biet lam sao nua
<vubuntor183> huhu
<_Tux_> vubuntor243: nói chung là cài nhầm vào đấy rồi
<afterlastangel> chắc con mèo ăn lấy gì của bạn đó
<vubuntor243> sao gio ban
<_Tux_> thì cố mà *chấp nhận* sự thật là đã mất dữ liệu
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor243> co the nao lay du lieu lai k
<_Tux_> vubuntor243: tiếc là *gần như vô vọng*
<vubuntor243> huhuhu
<vubuntor183> troi khoc theo nua ah
<vubuntor243> troi
<vubuntor183> tui dang bi dung may
<vubuntor183> ko cai dat duoc
<_Tux_> vubuntor183: thì bảo rồi
<vubuntor243> ban oi
<_Tux_> lúc cài rút dây mạng ra mà
<vubuntor183> troi
<vubuntor243> co cach nao dinh dang lai ma vab con d u lieu hk
<vubuntor183> em rut roi
<vubuntor183> nhan skip khong an thua gi het
<_Tux_> vubuntor243: nói chung là bạn nói lơi chia tay với dữ liệu đi
<_Tux_> theo mình là đứng nên cố làm gì
<_Tux_> vô vọng thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor183: vậy thì đợi
<_Tux_> làm gì mà đơ cứng được
<vubuntor934> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor934> minh vua cai ubuntu xong
<vubuntor934> nhung lai khong co tieng
<vubuntor934> mac du hinh nhu da nhan het driver roi
<vubuntor934> ai do giup minh voi
<favadi> vubuntor934: vào terminal gõ alsamixerm kích hết các cột lên, cột nào có chữ MM thì nhấn M cho nó mất đi
<vubuntor003> hi
<vubuntor003> em cài chung win xp và linux, xp ổ C:   linux ổ D:  bây h em format ổ C: để cài lại win, làm sao mà vào lại được linux đây mấy anh ới:(
<_Tux_> vubuntor003: nói thế nói chung là làm người ta khó hiểu
<_Tux_> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor003: cài qua Wubi trong Windows
<_Tux_> hay cài thẳng vào HDD
<vubuntor087> tôi thấy firefox4.0 ko tích hợp IDM CC, 1 điểm mà tôi cùng nhiều bạn bè thích ở firefox so với google chrome hay IE
<vubuntor087> hy vọng firefox sẽ tích hợp lại IDM CC trong thời gian sớm nhất
<vubuntor402> minh dang xai song song win 7 voi ubuntu
<vubuntor402> lo xoa phan vung cua ubuntu
<vubuntor402> gio khoi dong bi loi
<vubuntor402> ai giup minh voi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-23
<vubuntor708> co ai bit de hien dowload len youtube trong unbuntu hk ak??
<vubuntor785> Em xin hỏi có cách nào build 1 file thực thi các lệnh (.sh) thành file deb không
<vubuntor785> hay là viết 1 file deb để chạy tuần tự các lệnh
<_Tux_> vubuntor785: được
<_Tux_> nhưng có lẽ không cần build thành file *.deb cũng được
<vubuntor785> mình cầu build từ file deb để cài đồng loạt từ server xuống
<vubuntor785> hic, có 100 máy client chạy ubuntu
<_Tux_> .g How to build deb file
<vubuntor785> bác _Tux_ hướng dẫn em đc ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor785: google đi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor402: dùng add-on của FF ý, download từ Utube vèo vèo
<anyoneofus> vubuntor087: dùng add-on của FF
<vubuntor196> 222222222222
<vubuntor196> chao ban
<_Tux_> 333333333333
<vubuntor196> co the cho minh hoi.lam sao tu dung bieu tuong la thu " bieu tuong chat y"
<vubuntor196> no bi mat tren thanh panel
<vubuntor196> gio muon lay lai
<vubuntor196> lay lam sao ha ban
<_Tux_> vubuntor196: chuột phải
<_Tux_> add to panel
<_Tux_> tìm mấy cái indicator ấy
<vubuntor196> cam on ban
<vubuntor196> lam the nao de xem duoc toc do cpu chay
<vubuntor196> ha ban
<_Tux_> vubuntor196: cài lmsensors vô
<excrypf> .gs http://google.com
<bksupybot`> Title: Google (at google.com)
<vubuntor515> em đã build được file deb, làm sao để em chạy luôn 1 số lệnh từ file deb đấy, các bác giúp với
<vubuntor515> em đã build được file deb, làm sao để em chạy luôn 1 số lệnh từ file deb đấy, các bác giúp với
<_Tux_> vubuntor515: Mình đã nói là Google mà
<_Tux_> Ubuntu có hẳn 1 trang Wiki về việc này mà
<vubuntor515> mình search mãi ko thấy
<vubuntor515> cho mình link đc ko
<n2i> cái gì ế? đâu đâu? thế nào? :P
<vubuntor515> em đã build được file deb, làm sao để em chạy luôn 1 số lệnh từ file deb đấy, các bác giúp với
<n2i> chạy luôn một số lệnh từ file deb đấy? là sao?
<n2i> nó chỉ là file deb thôi mà!
<vubuntor515> mình có 1 số lệnh
<vubuntor515> muốn cài xong chạy luôn các lệnh đấy
<vubuntor515> chứ ko phải gõ vào teminal
<vubuntor515> cách build 1 file deb mình đã build đc rồi
<vubuntor515> nhưng giờ muốn build để  chạy các lệnh đấy
<vubuntor515> thì mình ko biét cấu hình file control
<n2i> file deb là để cài thôi mà
<_Tux_> .gs Ubuntu wiki deb maintainer
<bkphenny> _Tux_: Yêu cầu không hợp lệ
<_Tux_> fsck
<vubuntor019> mọi người cho mình hỏi vấn đề tại sao khi khởi động ubuntu, đoạn dấu nháy đen ở góc màn hình nháy rất lâu vậy
<n2i> góc trên trái?
<vubuntor019> yes sir
<n2i> cho splash vào là khỏi thấy nhấp nháy =))
<vubuntor019> nghĩa là sao pro
<n2i> có cho hiện splash lúc khởi động không cậu?
<n2i> của mình boot nhanh, nhấp nháy có vài cái là hiện lên dòng đăng nhập :D
<vubuntor019> mình lắp ổ cứng sang máy thằng bạn thì cũng nháy vài cái thoai
<vubuntor019> splash là j vậy
<n2i> là cái hình lúc khởi động ấy
<vubuntor019> cái chữ ubuntu vs dấu chấm á
<vubuntor837> mình dùng winxp SP2, cài song song ubuntu 10.10. Kết nối internet qua mạng Lan ở xp rất tốt nhưng qua ubuntu lại không biết cách thiết lập. Mong mọi người giúp đỡ!
<vubuntor019> thế có khác phục được không bro nhỉ
<n2i> vubuntor019: mình không nhớ rõ nữa, cũng không tưởng tượng được nó thế nào cả! Màn hình mình tối thui :D, chứ không có màu mè nữa.
<n2i> vubuntor837: kết nối internet qua mạng LAN?
<n2i> share internet qua mạng LAN?
<vubuntor019> clear
<vubuntor019> không lẽ không có cách j ak :(
<n2i> vubuntor019: cho xem cái hình
<vubuntor019> chỉ có mọt dấu nháy đen thui, như lúc chọn boot đóa, sr, vì không chụp được hình
<vubuntor019> mình lắp ổ cứng sang máy thằng bạn thì chạy như thường :(
<n2i> chắc máy hắn khỏe hơn :D
<vubuntor019> í ẹ
<vubuntor019> máy m đủ đk cài mà
<vubuntor019> thế là chiu bó tay á
<vubuntor840> co ai cho minh hoi vs
<vubuntor840> cho minh hoi voi
<n2i> >:o
<vubuntor840> ban oi sao fhan update manager cua ubuntu chay cham qua vay
<n2i> xài server nào?
<n2i> bấy lâu nay cáp quang đứt
<n2i> chậm là bình thường mà
<vubuntor840> toc do 2,432k/s
<vubuntor840> vay phai sao
<n2i> đổi server đi, xài đỡ
<vubuntor840> tui chay ban 11.04 ma giao dien ko co unity
<vubuntor840> chan vay
<vubuntor840> thagn nay chan qua
<vubuntor840> ko nhu window
<vubuntor840> ko co ho tro
<vubuntor840> luc nao cung phai can mang
<anyoneofus> vubuntor840: cái đấy phải chọn chứ nhỉ?
<vubuntor840> chuyen ve xai window cho nhanh
<vietred> hi, bạn nào biết cách làm mail trong indicator aplet nhận ra thunderbird ko?
<n2i> nhét cái thunderbird.desktop  vào thư mục gì của cái indicator ấy
<n2i> quên mất rồi :(
<vietred> n2i: trong ~ hả bạn?
<vietred> để mình kiếm thử :D
<n2i> không phải trong đó
<n2i> trong /usr/share gì gì đó
<n2i> quên béng mất roài
<vietred> tìm ra rồi, cám ơn bạn n2i nhé :D
<n2i> ê cơ ra!(đúng không nhỉ :-/) haha :D
<vietred> hình như là ờ rể cá mà :D
<vietred> haizz
<vietred> bao h mới dẹp luôn đc windows? :(
<vubuntor203> lênh apt-get remove có option nào để không hỏi j không các bác
<n2i> không hỏi gì là sao nhỉ?
<n2i> man nó đi
<vietred> apt-get -y remove
<vubuntor203> bình thường em phải ấn Y để y
<vietred> remove thẳng tay ko cần hỏi gì hết
<n2i> thế thì còn gì là an toàn :D
<vubuntor203> thank bác
<vubuntor203> em đang cần cái này
<n2i> nhưng thử man nó đi
<hidetran1> hô hô
 * hidetran1 đã trở lại và ăn hại như sưa :))
<n2i> lol
<hidetran1> trong tty1
<hidetran1> how to lướt web
<hidetran1> :D
<n2i> .gc command line base web browser
<bkphenny> command line base web browser: 414,000
<n2i> đầy
<n2i> elinks, link, w3m vv
<n2i> ff4 crash :(
<hidetran> ;))
<hidetran> clear
<hidetran> :p
<n2i> zề?
<hidetran> hôm trước
<hidetran> show cho xem cái hình work area của ông ấy
<hidetran> toàn màn console mà kêu lướt web ầm ầm
<hidetran> :d
<hidetran> nay ngẫu hứng hỏi thôi :d
<n2i> ai cấm, vẫn xài bt mà
<hidetran> ứ biết
<hidetran> login rồi
<hidetran> màn đen xì
<hidetran> :p
<n2i> thế mà hỏi
<hidetran> vào web kiur gì bờ rồ
<hidetran> :-*
<n2i> cài nó vào và xài thoai
<hidetran> more more
<hidetran> chung chung thế ứ biết :p
<n2i> lol
<hidetran> lol
<n2i> đơn giản thế này
<hidetran> ù
<n2i> elinks url
<n2i> enter
<hidetran> ợ
<n2i> xong
<hidetran> checkt
<n2i> thoai, ăn cơm
<hidetran> ù
<hidetran> chiêns đi
<hidetran> đang cài gói elink
<vubuntor614> winrar trong ubuntu duoc thay la gi  zay??co ai bit chi minh voi
<n2i> cài rar hoặc unrar hoặc unrar-free hoặc 7zip vv
<n2i> xong!
<vubuntor614> xem youtube lam sao de minh dowload ban
<vubuntor614> khong co cho de dow
<n2i> thích kiểu như idm ấy à?
<n2i> không có kiểu đó
<n2i> nhưng có nhiểu kiểu khác :D
<vubuntor614> kieu nao zay ban
<vubuntor614> umh
<n2i> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=14657&view=unread
<bksupybot`> Title: Download video trên youtube với clipgrab - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> đọc đỡ đi
<vubuntor614> hjhjj
<vubuntor614> ma lay clipgrap o dau ban
<vubuntor614> sao vao seach k thay
<codai2810> vubuntor614: dùng firefox có addon mà
<n2i> có hướng dẫn rồi mà
<vubuntor614> minh moi co xai unbutu
<vubuntor614> o duoi co hai dong lenh ha ban
<n2i> cứ làm theo thoai :D
<vubuntor614> unbutu co the chay nhieu win cung luc ha ban
<n2i> chạy nhiều win cùng lúc là sao?
<vubuntor614> chi can lat cua so la mot win
<vubuntor614> vi minh co thay ong tien si o thanh pho ho chi minh lam zay ak
<vubuntor614> giong nhu cai hop moi phia la mot win
<n2i> ẹc
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor614> sao ak
<n2i> bác nói thế thì thánh cũng phải vật ra mà giãy :D
<n2i> cái đó là hiệu ứng desktop
<n2i> lên youtube có cả mớ mà
<n2i> + trên forum cũng thế
<vubuntor614> troi phai hk do
<vubuntor614> ong lat tung win luon ak nhe
<vubuntor614> co win 7 win xp nua
<themadclown> lần đầu nghe
<themadclown> có khi nào ổng cắm 2 cây vào 1 màn hình ko =.=
<themadclown> =))
<n2i> lần đầu nghe
<n2i> phải chính kiến mới được =))
<vubuntor614> co thiet ma
<vubuntor614> trong dong lenh hk co copy paste ha ban
<themadclown> click chuột thì có
<vubuntor614> 1» sudo add-apt-repository ppa:clipgrab-team/ppa  2» sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install clipgrab
<vubuntor614> nhu zay thi co danh so 1 hk
<vubuntor614> em moi biet xai nen dot wa
<themadclown> gõ ko dấu khó hiểu quá =.=
<vubuntor614> co biet unikey dau ma bo dau dc
<themadclown> ac
<vubuntor614> hjhjhj
<vubuntor614> moi co cai ha
<vubuntor614> 1» sudo add-apt-repository ppa:clipgrab-team/ppa  2» sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install clipgrab
<vubuntor614> co danh so 1 hk ban
<themadclown> í bạn là có số 1 ko hả?
<themadclown> ko
<vubuntor614> umh
<vubuntor614> danh mot dong oy enter ha
<themadclown> ko
<vubuntor614> chu sao
<themadclown> 3 cái lần lượt
<themadclown> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:clipgrab-team/ppa
<themadclown> sudo apt-get update
<themadclown> sudo apt-get install clipgrab
<vubuntor614> minh cho xuong hang ha ban
<vubuntor614> hay danh cach nhau
<themadclown> gõ xong 1 lệnh thì enter
<themadclown> chờ xong thì tiếp lệnh khác
<vubuntor614> umh
<vubuntor614> cam on de minh thu
<themadclown> mà cài clipgrab chi vậy
<vubuntor614> de dow load giong idm ak
<vubuntor614> tai coi youtube
<themadclown> =.=
<vubuntor614> ma k dow dc
<vubuntor614> ua ban co cah khac ha
<themadclown> có firefox thì cài add-on là đc mà
<vubuntor614> minh add gi
<vubuntor614> add cai gi ak ban
<themadclown> Easy YouTube Video Downloader
<n2i> băn khoăn chi mệt
<vubuntor632> E moi dung ubuntu dc 1 thoi gian.
<n2i> mình xài flashgot, nó lôi về cả
<vubuntor632> nhung may em thinh thoang lai mat mang
<vubuntor632> em sai win 7 thi chay ca ngay chang sao
<vubuntor632> nhung chay ubuntu lai bi lag mang
<vubuntor581> duoc oy cam on ban nhieu h
<vubuntor581> ban biet c++ trong ubuntu la gi hk
<vubuntor581> c++ duoc thay the bang gi ak ban
<n2i> là c++
<n2i> C++ ở đâu mà chả là C++ hờ hờ
<vubuntor581> sao seach k co de cai dat
<n2i> cậu hiểu sai roài
<vubuntor581> ??
<themadclown> C++ là ngôn ngữ lập trình
<n2i> cứ nghĩ mớ ide bên win là C++ :P
<themadclown> ko phải phần mềm
<n2i> đổ đốn thế mà, nhà trường dạy cho sv xong => sv cứ tưởng Turbo C/C++ là C/C++ :P
<vubuntor581> zay con visual basic
<n2i> cái đó là đồ của M$
<vubuntor581> hk co luon ha
<themadclown> trên U thì ko xài đồ M$ :))
<vubuntor581> thi minh hoi co phan mem nao giong no hk ak
<themadclown> đoán là ko
<n2i> có chứ
<themadclown> có à
<themadclown> lạ nhẩy
<n2i> nhưng mà không có kiểu làm GUI + lộn code loạn như thế
<n2i> gần gần giống thoai
<n2i> nếu có làm GUI ra gui
<n2i> code ra code
<n2i> chứ như bên VS đúp phát sửa code, đóng cái quay lại GUI
<vubuntor581> unbuntu co phan men nao lam dia setup win hk zay ban
<themadclown> làm đĩa là seo?
<themadclown> ghi hay chỉnh sửa?
<vubuntor581> ghi dia ra de cai dat ak
<vubuntor581> vi du nhu lam dia win zay ak
<n2i> đầy
<n2i> chịu khó kiếm đi
<n2i> trong trung tâm phần mềm chứ ở đâu xa
<n2i> nó chia mục ra cho mà kiếm dễ dàng lắm rồi mà
<vubuntor581> hjhjhj
<vubuntor581> o dau troi
<themadclown> K3B
<vubuntor581> nuoc minh ma xai u het chac mi ngheo wa
<themadclown> nghèo bình thường
<vubuntor581> chu sao
<themadclown> nước mình có xài win thì cũng xài lậu
<themadclown> chẳng khác gì nhau
<vubuntor581> ban o dau ak
<themadclown> hà nội
<vubuntor581> cam on nhieu nhe
<n2i> themadclown: :D
<vubuntor581> ban la thanh vien truc tuyen cu u ha
<vubuntor581> :d
<themadclown> cảm ơn ko kèm hậu tạ à :D
<vubuntor581> kiss ha
<themadclown> miễn cho
<vubuntor581> troi
<vubuntor581> chu hau ta gi gio
<themadclown> đùa dz
<vubuntor581> hjhjhj
<vubuntor581> co nick chat hk
<vubuntor581> lam ban di
<themadclown> >¨<
<vubuntor581> ban tot that ak hoi nhung cai don gian ma k buc minh
<n2i> Chuyển khoản qua ATM đi cậu
<n2i> thiết thực!
<themadclown> =))
<vubuntor581> chuyen nhieu
<themadclown> một thời ngu học mà :))
<themadclown> cũng phải mày mò
<themadclown> có gì mà khó chịu
<vubuntor581> hjhj
<themadclown> xin mấy k uống trà đá đc rồi =))
<vubuntor581> noi thiet nhe
<n2i> tùy tâm
<n2i> chuyển bao nhiêu tùy
<n2i> nhưng mà thời kì lam phát
<n2i> giá cả tăng
<n2i> thì cũng phải thoải mái tí
<n2i> mới có ý nghĩa ;)
<themadclown> trà đá cổng trường lên 2k rồi :((
<n2i> oải, thế còn rẻ
<themadclown> dạo này toàn phải về nhà uống cafe
<themadclown> buồn nhỉ
<vubuntor581> may ban la thanh vien online zay co duoc tra phi hk
<themadclown> ai trả? trả vì cái gì?
<vubuntor581> ua ban la thanh vien ho tro ma
<themadclown> thỉnh thoảng lên quăng gạch thôi mà
<themadclown> IRC là tự phát
<themadclown> ai thik thì lên
<themadclown> biết thì trả lời
<themadclown> ko biết cũng cứ trả lời bừa =))
<n2i> tự giác chứ? :-/
<vubuntor581> minh tuong la cac ban duoc tra luong chu
<n2i> ai trả
<n2i> tình nguyện thoai
<themadclown> 4rum mềnh còn đi xin host nữa là =))
<vubuntor581> thi nha nuoc
<n2i> ẹc
<n2i> nhà nước à! hờ hờ
<themadclown> nhà nước thik mua :D
<themadclown> để mấy ông còn ăn bớt
<vubuntor581> hjhjhj
<vubuntor581> sao hay zay
<vubuntor581> qua dung
<vubuntor581> cho minh lam de tu hai ban di
<vubuntor581> :d
<n2i> ối ối
<n2i> tổn thọ mất!
<n2i> không giám!
 * n2i né!
<vubuntor581> co gi dau
<vubuntor581> hoc hoi ai chi day la thay oy
<n2i> học hỏi lẫn nhau thôi
<themadclown> xem film chưởng thấy các bậc sư phụ hay chết sớm =))
<n2i> =))
<n2i> nhẹ thì địch giết
<vubuntor581> hjhjhj
<n2i> nặng thì trò giết :P
<vubuntor581> kakakak
<themadclown> chuẩn :-D
<vubuntor581> so lun zay cung noi dc
<n2i> phải thực tế thế chứ cậu
<vubuntor581> noi chuyen nay gio biet minh o dau hk
<themadclown> sự thật thường phũ phàng
<themadclown> chấp nhận thôi
<themadclown> ở trên mạng chứ ở đâu =))
<vubuntor581> umh
<vubuntor581> hay ta
<themadclown> quan tâm là b hay g thôi :D
<vubuntor581> ban n2i o dau ak
<vubuntor581> troi hao sac
<themadclown> ko háo sắc lại mang tiếng gay
<n2i> mình á?
<vubuntor581> umh
<n2i> themadclown: ;)
<vubuntor581> ban o dau
<n2i> mình đang ở...
<n2i> ..phòng
<themadclown> nhà
<themadclown> =))
<vubuntor581> trong day toan con trai chu lam gi co con gai
<vubuntor581> nho nao len dem tui ra ban
<themadclown> thỉnh thoảng xuất hiện vài bóng hồng
<vubuntor581> thiet hk
<themadclown> hồng quá thì thành đỏ choét
<n2i> và cũng chỉ là bóng thôi =))
<themadclown> =))
<themadclown> cơ mà sau Tết ko thấy yen-thao nữa nhẩy
<themadclown> lặn mất rồi
<vubuntor581> co thya mat dau ma noi
<n2i> themadclown: lên bị chém ghê quá, chạy mất rồi
<n2i> vubuntor581: a diu gơ?
<vubuntor581> ??
<themadclown> are u girl =))
<themadclown> or les?
<vubuntor581> men
<themadclown> men?
<themadclown> not man?
<vubuntor581> umh
<themadclown> =))
<vubuntor581> k man
<nobawk> chắc gay
<n2i> =))
<vubuntor581> gay day gay
<themadclown> ai lại nói thế :D
<themadclown> đồng tính vs lưỡng tính khác nhau hòa toàn
<vubuntor581> ua gay cung hay len day lam ha
<n2i> vubuntor581: không phải thế
<n2i> nhưng mà tham gia lâu khắc biết
<n2i> khó giải thích lắm
<vubuntor581> hjhjh
<vubuntor581> thix gay hk
<vubuntor581> tui gioi thieu cho
<n2i> pause!
<n2i> }topic
<vubuntor581> hjhjhj
<themadclown> xì-tốp
<n2i> ủa, lệnh lôi topic ra là lệnh nào ta
<vubuntor581> troi chi co dua minh noi chuyen ha
<vubuntor581> 3 dua minh
<n2i> vubuntor581: /j #vnluser, pls!
<themadclown> đang giờ tung tăng
<n2i>  !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<vubuntor581> ai ak
<vubuntor581> ubot la ai ak
<themadclown> là bot chứ là ai
<vubuntor581> ge ak
<vubuntor581> boss ha
<themadclown> ko
<themadclown> tra tự điển đi
<n2i> bot not boss!
<n2i> thôi, đừng tám nữa!
<Samaclacda> É
<themadclown> ukm
<themadclown> đi ngủ
<themadclown> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<vubuntor581> umh
<vubuntor581> tui ten thanh
<vubuntor581> chung nao len noi chuyen co chu thanh ak nhe
<n2i> Thanh? Thành? Thánh? Thạnh?
<vubuntor581> thanh
<vubuntor581> khong dau
<n2i> [1]?
<n2i> okay
<n2i> ai biết đấy là đâu =))
<vubuntor581> pp
<n2i> bữa sau lên là có nick khác rồi
<n2i> ủa, đâu rồi?
<vubuntor226> các bạn ơi, cho mình hỏi, máy mình bị mất quyền sudo, bị thông báo "sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info". Phải sửa như thế nào bây giờ?
<nobawk> vubuntor226: eh
<nobawk> vubuntor226: bạn đã làm gì vậy
<nobawk> vubuntor226: có chmod hay chown gì ko?
<vubuntor226> hôm qua, mình có táy máy nghịch để dùng cái fingerprint
<vubuntor226> sau khi mình cài fprint vào
<vubuntor226> thấy có hướng dẫn thay đổi file
<nobawk> thay đổi như lào?
<vubuntor226> auth required pam_fprint.so
<vubuntor226> vừa rồi máy mình bị đơ
<vubuntor226> ko gõ được
<vubuntor226> :D
<vubuntor226> file
<vubuntor226> "/etc/pam.d/common-auth"
<vubuntor226> mình thêm cái dòng auth required pam_fprint.so vào cuối file common-auth kia
<vubuntor226> theo mình hiểu là dòng đấy có tác dụng enable cả vân tay lẫn password
<vubuntor226> nhưng mà giờ vân tay cũng ko được
<vubuntor226> mà password cũng ko được
<nobawk> vubuntor226: eh, bạn có làm sai cái gì ko?
<vubuntor226> mình làm theo hướng dẫn thì cũng ko thấy có sai lệch ở đâu cả
<vubuntor226> chỉ có điều
<vubuntor226> cái vân tay kia ý
<vubuntor226> khi bật bằng GUI lên thì nó kêu ko tìm được device
<vubuntor226> còn khi bật bằng terminal
<vubuntor226> thì quét vân tay nó vẫn nhận
<vubuntor226> nhưng kêu là data save failed code -1
<vubuntor226> mình định xóa dong auth required pam_fprint.so kia đi, nhưng mà ko dùng được sudo
<nobawk> vubuntor226: vân tay của bạn
<nobawk> vubuntor226: thuộc dòng nào?
<nobawk> vfs301?
<vubuntor226> mình chayj lsusb thì nó ra là
<vubuntor226> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 08ff:2580 AuthenTec, Inc. AES2501 Fingerprint Sensor
<vubuntor226> mình đọc thấy fprint có hỗ trợ AES2501 nên thử cài
<vubuntor226> hay là mình thử dùng boot cd để vào xóa cái dòng "auth required pam_fprint.so" kia đi có được không nhỉ?
<nobawk> vubuntor226: đc
<nobawk> vubuntor226: nhưng phải check lại xem có cái pam_fprint.so chưa
<nobawk> vubuntor226: và làm 1 số cái test nữa
<nobawk> vubuntor226: có thể tài liệu bạn đọc cổ rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor226: h ko đúng nữa
<vubuntor226> cái đấy thì mình check ở đâu bạn nhỉ?
<nobawk> vubuntor226: đọc docs của cái libfprint xem
<nobawk> có cái demo gì nữa
<nobawk> demo thử xem có nhận không
<nobawk> nói chung là cũng hơi lằng nhằng
<vubuntor226> đó
<vubuntor226> cái demo đó
<vubuntor226> mình có chạy cái fprint-demo
<vubuntor226> nó ra gui
<vubuntor226> nhưng kêu error loading enrolled print
<vubuntor226> mình vừa đọc lại libfprint, có vẻ mình hiểu sai ý nghĩa cái "auth required pam_fprint.so"
<vubuntor226> ý của cái này là bắt buộc phải nhập vân tay
<vubuntor226> ko chấp nhận password
<nobawk> uh
<nobawk> lấy mẫu vân tay đc chưa
<vubuntor226> sau đó cái phần nhận vân tay của mình bị hỏng, nên giờ ko làm gì được
<nobawk> nói chung là cái này lằng nhằng
<vubuntor226> mình lấy mẫu trong terminal nó kêu enrolled complete
<vubuntor226> nhưng lại kêu tiếp là data save failed
<vubuntor226> :(
<nobawk> ờ đó
<nobawk> hehe
<nobawk> thế chắc là sắp thành công rồi
<vubuntor226> :D
<vubuntor226> đấy
<vubuntor226> nó vẫn kêu data save failed
<vubuntor226> chẳng lẽ do không có quyền sudo nên nó ko save được
<vubuntor226> để giờ mình vào live CD xem có xóa được cái kia đi ko
<vubuntor226> xong nếu có gì mình sẽ lên đây hỏi tiếp
<vubuntor226> cảm ơn bạn nhiều nhé
<vubuntor226> :D
<vubuntor226> :)
<vubuntor226> tối muộn rồi mà vẫn nhiệt tình quá
<vubuntor530> co ai o day k a. ?
<vubuntor913> lúc nãy mình có hỏi về việc mất quyền sudo và dính lỗi "PAM Authentication service can not retrieve info"
<vubuntor913> giờ mình đã sửa được lỗi đõ
<vubuntor913> lỗi là do khi cài fingerprint mình sửa file "/etc/pam.d/common-auth" bị sai
<vubuntor913> mình đã xóa dòng auth required pam_fprint.so
<vubuntor913> và thay bằng dòng auth sufficient pam_fprint.so
<vubuntor913> và
<vubuntor913>  auth required pam_unix.so nullok_secure
<vubuntor913> giờ đã hoạt động bình thường hết rồi
<vubuntor913> cảm ơn các bạn nhé
<vubuntor913> đặc biệt là bạn nobawk
<vubuntor913> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-24
<vubuntor300> co ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor300> minh vua thu cai ubuntu
<vubuntor300> da cai xong het roi nhung van khong co tieng
<vubuntor300> mac du da nhan du driver roi
<vubuntor300> minh dung dell studio 1458
<_Tux_> vubuntor300: vào terminal
<_Tux_> bật alsamixer lên
<_Tux_> dùng phím mũi lên kéo nó kịch kim lên
<vubuntor300> da keo len het roi
<vubuntor300> nhung van ko dc ban a
<vubuntor300> hix
<vubuntor300> luc khoi dong cung khong co tieng
<vubuntor300> ko co cach nao khac a ban oi
<vubuntor300> :((
<vubuntor300> co ai do giup minh voi
<vubuntor300> co aI giup minh voi
<_Tux_> ???
<vubuntor300> ubuntu bi mat tieng hoan toan tu luc cai dat den gio
<vubuntor300> co ai giup minh chinh lai voi
<vubuntor300> thank nhieu
<_Tux_> vubuntor300: http://www.google.com/search?q=Dell+Studio+audio&sitesearch=ubuntuforums.org
<bksupybot> Title: Dell Studio audio - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<vubuntor300> minh da tim roi
<vubuntor300> toan tieng anh thoi trong khi...
<vubuntor300> tieng anh da kem lai moi dung ubuntu
<vubuntor300> nen ko hieu gi ca
<vubuntor300> hix
<vubuntor932> mấy anh ơi cho em hỏi tí coi
<vubuntor932> máy em là cái dell thời cổ dại ram 512 ha cài U chạy nỗi không ha
<_Tux_> vubuntor932: thời cổ đại thì càng dễ
<vubuntor932> chắc mà chạy bản 11.04 dc không nhỉ
<vubuntor932> anh đừng chọc em dell 1300 không ấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor932: ít RAM thì chạy fluxbox hay openbox đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor932: còn thì nên dùng Ubuntu
<vubuntor795> ban nao bit dreamweaver  dc thay the tron u la gi hk
<_Tux_> vubuntor795: không có cái nào thay thế xứng tầm đâu
<_Tux_> nói chung là code không dùng IDE được thì tốt
<_Tux_> mà không thì thôi
<vubuntor410> hi
<vubuntor410> các bạn hương dan minh cách ket noi wifi dc ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor795: bật Wifi
<_Tux_> nhấn vào biểu tượng Network
<_Tux_> chọn Wifi
<_Tux_> rồi đợi và nhập pass(nếu có)
<vubuntor975> e da cai dat flash roi bay gio em muon cai dat googlechrome trong he dieu hanh nay thi phai bat dau tu dau ha may bac
<_Tux_> .g cài đặt Google chrome trên ubuntu
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?platform=linux&hl=vi
<vubuntor975> cang
<vubuntor975> co the huong dan cu the cho e lun dc ko
<vubuntor975> vi e dag lam bao cao ve tim hiu google chrome tren ubuntu nay
<vubuntor975> cai dat bo go tieng viet trong nay thi lam sao ha may bac
<_Tux_> vubuntor975: Chrome trên Ubuntu khác gì bên Windows đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor975: thì đọc cái này giùm mình
<_Tux_> !faq
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/FAQ
<_Tux_> !bf
<ubot2> Factoid 'bf' not found
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Những câu hỏi thường gặp – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor601> sao minh cai dat phan mem no bao la:Yêu cầu cài đặt các gói không đáng tin cậy
<vubuntor601> k biet loi gi nua
<vubuntor949> còn mình thì cài hok được
<vubuntor601> co ai bit loi hk zay
<vubuntor601> Yêu cầu cài đặt các gói không đáng tin cậy
<vubuntor601> loi gi ak co ai bit hk??
<vubuntor601> Yêu cầu cài đặt các gói không đáng tin cậy
<vubuntor601> loi gi ak may ban
<vubuntor601> Yêu cầu cài đặt các gói không đáng tin cậy
<vubuntor697> Bây giờ không cài thêm được vì báo đầy
<vubuntor697> Làm thế nào đẻe tăng dung lượng lên được?
<_Tux_> vubuntor697: wubi ?
<vubuntor697> mình cài wubi
<_Tux_> .g Wubi Resize
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371
<bksupybot> Title: HOWTO: Resize the WUBI virtual disk - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<_Tux_> .g wiki Wubi Resize disk
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675220
<bksupybot> Title: [wubi] resize entire /root (root.disk) virtual disk space... - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor697> Làm cái này trong win hay Ubuntu bạn?
<vubuntor697> Có phức tạp không?
<_Tux_> vubuntor697: đọc thử thì biết
<_Tux_> chưa đọc sao mà hỏi kinh vậy
<vubuntor697> Vì mình cũng không hiểu lắm về Ubuntu, chỉ biết dùng phần mềm thôi
 * _Tux_ chẳng biết gì về ubuntu
<vubuntor920> fuck
<vubuntor278> lam sao dow dc mp3.zing.vn ??co ai giup minh voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor278: cài flashgot và DTA vào
<anyoneofus> vubuntor278: có acc thì login vào rồi download thôi
<root___> co ai bit lenh tang am luong trong ubuntu la gj ko?
<root___> .g command to adjust system volume in ubuntu
<bkphenny> root___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bksupybot> Title: Mount - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<anyoneofus> root___: sudo amixer set Master 100% unmute
<root___> amixer: Unable to find simple control
<root___> 'master',0
<root___> :(
<codai2810> root___: Master != master
<anyoneofus> híhis
<root___> uh Master
<root___> ca 2 deu error!
<root___> :(
<anyoneofus> root___: dùng alsa-utils đi
<root___> No manual entry for alsa-utils
<root___> :(
<root___> chi lun cach su dung cho mi`nh di :d
<anyoneofus> root___: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<root___> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<root___> :-/
<anyoneofus> root___: thế thì có rồi
<anyoneofus> chả có lý gì mà ko sudo alsa-utils được
<anyoneofus> root___: sudo alsa-utils
<root___> Usage: /sbin/alsa-utils {start [CARD]|stop [CARD]| ....}
<root___> nhung cai CARD kia phai viet ra sao?
<anyoneofus> root___: hihi, mình nhầm, dùng alsa-mixer
<anyoneofus> sudo alsa-mixer
<anyoneofus> sudo alsamixer
<root___> ok
<root___> ^^
<root___> thanks u very muh nhe
<anyoneofus> root___: np, U're welcome!
<root___> ^^
<vubuntor088> minh updata driver Nvdia Optomus khong duoc huhu
<vubuntor699> hello ca nha
<vubuntor699> minh gap loi khi su dung kubuntu o 2 man hinh
<vubuntor699> co ai giup minh voi
<nobawk> lỗi sao?
<vubuntor699> man hinh thu 2 cua minh noi cong VGA
<vubuntor699> no nhan duoc dung kich thuoc, do phan giai
<vubuntor699> hien thi duoc 2 man hinh
<vubuntor699> nhung man hinh VGA bi rung, giong nhu tv bi nhieu vay
<vubuntor699> khong the doc duoc chu tren man hinh do
<vubuntor699> :D
<vubuntor699> minh da thu tren cac os sau: Kubuntu 10.10, Ubuntu 10.10, Kubuntu 11.04 alpha 3
<vubuntor699> bay gio minh dang dung Kubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<nobawk> chỉnh lại frequency
<nobawk> refresh rate ấy
<vubuntor699> refresh rate chinh o man hinh hay monitor config
<vubuntor699> ?
<nobawk> ở chỗ config
<vubuntor699> da thu tren ca 4 phien ban
<vubuntor699> minh vua moi thu lai
<vubuntor699> nhung cung k thay doi
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> thế nó bị rung như thế nào?
<nobawk> to ra, nhỏ lại?
<vubuntor699> do phan giai van dung
<vubuntor699> nhung hinh anh bi rung theo chieu doc
<vubuntor699> vi du co 1 duong doc theo man hinh
<vubuntor699> thi no rung theo hinh sin a
<vubuntor699> chu no cung bi rung y nhu vay
<vubuntor699> da thu de y nhu rua, khong dung toi cap vga roi chuyen qua win7=> thi binh thuong
<nobawk> nó bị gạch đúng ko
<nobawk> xọc ngang xọc dọc
<vubuntor699> khong phai, hinh anh cu bi keo qua keo lai => rung du doi
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> bạn dùng card màn hình gì?
<vubuntor699> minh dung ati hd radeon 4500
<nobawk> ati thì ko rõ lắm
<vubuntor699> minh da thu cai fglrx nhung cai 4,5 lan deu bi loi nen bay gio chua dam cai lai
<nobawk> chưa thấy hiện tựợng như bạn nói bao h
<nobawk> mà dùng driver mặc định có bị lỗi ko?
<vubuntor699> van bi, minh dung driver intel va radeon mac dinh
<vubuntor699> tuy nhien khong co file xorg.conf
<vubuntor699> minh da thu vao recovery mode render file xorg.conf bang len dpkg-reconfigure
<vubuntor699> nhung file xorg.conf do bi loi
<vubuntor699> khong the vao duoc x server
<nobawk> uh
<nobawk> cái này lạ
<vubuntor699> minh chua co dieu kien de test tren man hinh khac nen khong dam noi la do loi cua ubuntu
<nobawk> có thể là do cấu hình sai thôi
<vubuntor699> co ban nao co the giup minh cai fglrx khong ?
<vubuntor699> minh chua he cau hinh xorg.conf
<vubuntor699> :D
<nobawk> hmm
<_Tux_> vubuntor699: cài fglrx xong
<_Tux_> chạy Xorg -configure là xong mà
<_Tux_> rồi mv cái xorg.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vubuntor699> dung la rua thiet, nhung chua dam thu tren con nay
<vubuntor699> minh thu 3 con ma k xong
<vubuntor699> hix
<vubuntor699> de minh tao thu da hi` ^^!
 * _Tux_ xài card ATI đã nhều năm
<_Tux_> vẫn ngon lành
<vubuntor699> tux dang dung U may vay ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor699: không dùng Ubuntu
<vubuntor055> hi ca nha lai
<vubuntor055> minh moi bi out
<vubuntor055> chay lenh Xorg -configure no bao fatal error: display 0 running gi do
<vubuntor055> :D
<vubuntor055> nhan tien cho minh hoi co ai da cai thanh cong fglrx bang hardware driver cua kubuntu 10.04.2 chua vay ?
<vubuntor055> nhan tien cho minh hoi co ai da cai thanh cong fglrx bang hardware driver cua kubuntu 10.04.2 chua vay ?
<vubuntor055> chao ca nha
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor912> mr tux oi cho minh hoi ve ati driver chut
<vubuntor912> minh dung laptop hp-core i3-ati hd radeon 4500 minh cai driver cua ati bi loi
<vubuntor912> co cach nao khac phuc khong vay ?
<codai2810> ubot2!
<vubuntor329> các anh cho em hỏi chút ạ
<vubuntor329> em đang dùng fedora 14
<vubuntor329> em tải JDownloader về
<vubuntor329> nhưng không biết cách auto start nó
<vubuntor329> làm sao để auto start JDownloader được ạ?
<vietred> bạn biết cách mở Jdownloader = dòng lệnh chưa?
<vietred> vubuntor329, System->Preferences->Startup Applications, chọn add
<vietred> vubuntor329, chỗ command để là: java -jar /path/to/jdownloader.jar
<vubuntor750> chào mọi người
<vubuntor750> mong mọi người giúp mình cài đặt hoàn chỉnh ubuntu trên laptop hp
<vubuntor750> môi trường: Laptop hp pavillon dv4 - core i3 - card ati hd 4500
<vubuntor750> vấn đề chính: sử dụng màn hình thứ 2 không được (hình ảnh bị nhiễu và giật)
<vubuntor750> đã thử: với driver mặc định và cài driver ati fglrx
<vubuntor750> vấn đề nảy sinh: không thể cài driver ati fglrx
<vubuntor750> hiện tượng khi cài driver ati: với bản U 10.10 thì không khởi động được xorg
<vubuntor750> với bản Kubuntu 10.04.2 thì cài xong fglrx không thể vào linux ở bất cứ chế độ nào (kể cả recovery)
<vubuntor750> mong mọi người giúp đỡ :(
<vubuntor750> mọi người có ai có thể giúp mình giải quyết vấn đề này không ạ ?
<vubuntor332> giúp e với mọi người oi
<vubuntor332> e cài ubuntu 10.4 lên bằng wubi
<vubuntor332> cài xong cắm dây hay dùng wifi đều không dc
<vubuntor332> h fai làm sao mọi người
<vubuntor750> à, cái ni hồi mình cài cũng gặp hiện tượng đó
<vubuntor750> reset máy tự nhiên nó hết
<vubuntor750> (với kiểu cắm dây, còn wifi thì phải cài driver)
<vubuntor332> cắm dây vào cũng ko có mạng
<vubuntor332> uh
<vubuntor332> có cách nào không mọi người
<_Tux_> vubuntor750: Mình không nghĩ rằng thằng drivers ati có thể gây ra việc không vào được ubuntu đâu
<_Tux_> vì nó chỉ liên quan đến khi hiển thị
<_Tux_> vubuntor750: bạn không cài được drivers của ATI có thể vì cái drivers đó chưa hỗ trợ phiên bản Xorg của Ubuntu
<vubuntor332> mình dùng dell 1537
<_Tux_> vubuntor332: gõ thử ifconfig coi ?
<vubuntor332> mun biết là driver đó dùng B43 hay STA thì fai làm ji bạn
<vubuntor750> vậy mình có cách nào để hiển thị màn hình thứ 2 tốt không ?
<vubuntor750> mình không biết xorg của mình là version mấy nữa
<vubuntor750> bây giờ hoàn toàn không vào được linux, đang phải chat bằng windows
<vubuntor750> :(
<vubuntor750> _Tux_ cho mình hỏi bạn đang xài ubuntu mấy vậy ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor332: đó là 2 loại drivers
<_Tux_> tùy bạn chọn thôi
<vubuntor332> làm sao để biết driver của mình là B43 hat STA bạn
<vubuntor332> để mình chọn cài đặt
<_Tux_> vubuntor332: mình không sử dụng màn hình mở rộng nên không rõ
<_Tux_> vubuntor332: 1 cái mở, 1 cái của nhà sản xuất
<_Tux_> cứ thử 1 trong 2 cái đó
<vubuntor332> sau khi cài xong driver cho wifi làm sao để nhận sóng wifi bạn
<vubuntor750> bạn đang sử dụng U mấy vậy ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor332: cài đi
<_Tux_> nhấn vào biểu tượng netWork Manager
<_Tux_> chọn Wifi
<_Tux_> -> pass -> done
<_Tux_> vubuntor750: mình không dùng uBuntu
<vubuntor750> à, mình đang hỏi bạn vubuntor332 :), sorry
<vubuntor332> minh dung ubuntu10.4
<vubuntor750> bây giờ mình dùng máy ảo thử hạ version của xorg, tối ni thức đêm cài lại với xorg bản cũ (<7.2) thử xem thế nào rồi mình report lại cho
<vubuntor332> bây h thì minh dung mạng dây dc rồi
<vubuntor332> nhung vấn đề h là chưa ket nói dc wifi
<_Tux_> vubuntor750: mình nói thật là fglrx lởm lắm
<vubuntor750> vubuntor332: ubuntu 10.04 thì bạn xem biểu tượng 2 mũi tên ngược chiều nhau ở góc trên bên phải, vào đó tìm wifi
<_Tux_> dùng kms và radoeon ok hơn
<_Tux_> mình thấy việc phá tung hệ thống lên để chơi fglrx là không đáng
<vubuntor750> còn không bạn check thử bằng lệnh ifconfig thử xem có eth1 chưa
<vubuntor332> kích vô đó nó không hiện sóng nào hết bạn ơi
<vubuntor750> _Tux_ mình biết là nó lởm, nhưng vấn đề chính của mình là cần dùng được 2 màn hình
<_Tux_> vubuntor750: vậy mình không giúp được thêm bạn gì rồi
<vubuntor750> mình xà quần với cái ni 1 tuần rồi, 4 đời Ubuntu rồi, mà không thể dùng được 2 màn hình thì mình pó tay
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu radeon dual monitor
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<bksupybot> Title: HowTo: Dual Monitors (Xinerama/TwinView/MergedFB) - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor981> co ao do cho minh hoi
<vubuntor981> minh vua cai ubuntu xong
<vubuntor981> nhung ma khong co tieng
<vubuntor981> mac du da nhan card am thanh
<vubuntor981> bay gio phai lam the nao de chinh lai day
<vubuntor981> hix
<vubuntor981> moi dung nen chang biet gi
<vubuntor750> àh, cho mình hỏi thêm: mình chạy X -version trên Ubuntu 10.10 (máy ảo) vì răng version của nó chỉ là 1.9.0
<vubuntor750> quái vậy
<vubuntor981> co ao do cho minh hoi [19:08] <vubuntor981> minh vua cai ubuntu xong [19:08] <vubuntor981> nhung ma khong co tieng [19:08] <vubuntor981> mac du da nhan card am thanh [19:08] <vubuntor981> bay gio phai lam the nao de chinh lai day [19:08] <vubuntor981> hix [19:08] <vubuntor981> moi dung nen chang biet gi
<vubuntor042> mấy bạn ơi cho mình hỏi là cái menu boot mình thay đổi ảnh nền có bị lỗi j không?
<n2i1> tùy
<vubuntor608> co ai k?
<hvnsweet1ng> gia vo la co
<vubuntor608> cho em hoi ti
<vubuntor608> em cai ubuntu vao` ubuntu
<vietred> cài ubuntu vào ubuntu @-), anh ấy đang nói gì thế?
<vubuntor608> dung` soft live linux usb creator va`universal usb installer
<vubuntor608> nham`
<vubuntor608> vao` usb
<vubuntor608> nhung deu` bao' la`
<vubuntor608> init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: no medium found
<vubuntor608> khong vao dc
<vubuntor608> ai biet cach sua k?
<hvnsweet1ng> bạn thử tạo lại 1 lần nữa đi
<hvnsweet1ng> nói chung là tạo boot từ usb hay bị lỗi
<vubuntor608> e lam` nhieu` lan` roi`
<vubuntor608> dung ca 2 soft roi
<hvnsweet1ng> dùng cái có săn cua ubuntu ấy
<vubuntor608> a chi? e di
<hvnsweet1ng> trong menu > system > administrator
<hvnsweet1ng> startup disk creator
<vubuntor608> the la phai cai vao may a?
<hvnsweet1ng> ko
<hvnsweet1ng> =.= hix, mình nhầm, cứ tưởng đang dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor608> e dang dung window
<hvnsweet1ng> can't open /dev/sr0: no medium found
<hvnsweet1ng> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1345125&page=2
<bksupybot> Title: /dev/sr0 problem on USB - Page 2 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor608> em cung dang xem
<hvnsweet1ng> hoặc thử disable đĩa mềm từ trong bios nếu có
<vubuntor608> may' cai dong` kernel /casper/vmlinuz la` them vao` dau?
<vubuntor608> e moi dung a
<hvnsweet1ng> thui, cứ vào bios disable cái floppy disk thử đã
<hvnsweet1ng> ko đc thì tính tiếp
<vubuntor608> co o dia mem dau a
<vubuntor608> k co'
<hvnsweet1ng> disable cái controller của nó ý
<hvnsweet1ng> cứ vào bios tìm có cái j có chữ floppy disk thì disable tất :D
<vubuntor608> thanks
<vubuntor608> de e thu
<n2i>  đều ko được
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor467> e cai mot so phan mem window tren ubuntu qua playone va wine nhung bay gio e muon xoa no di lai ko dc,a nao co the giup em dc ko?
<n2i> sao phải xài để làm chi zề?
<n2i> cài bằng cái gì thì remove bằng cái đó
<vubuntor467> e cai cho biet thoi
<vubuntor467> nhung em vao playone hay wine deu ko remove no dc
<n2i> mình nhớ là có mà
<n2i> xem lại đi
<vubuntor467> e tim di tim lai nhieu lan roai`
<vubuntor467> ma chang thay cho de remove no
<vubuntor467> remove bang lenh cung chang dc
<n2i> chỗ nào để delete hay thế nào cũng không nhớ nữa
<n2i> nhớ là có
<n2i> không thì remove bằng tay thoai
<vubuntor467> remove bang tay thi vao cho nao remove no dc nhi?
<daovanhoi> cả nhà giúp e tí
<daovanhoi> e tạo cái wingpanel
<daovanhoi> giờ muốn nó thêm các phần như là applications hay là places hoặc system thì làm sao các bác?
<daovanhoi> :)
<daovanhoi> buzz
<vubuntor364> lam sao de em co the cai dat firefox 4 vao ubuntu 10.4 dc ha cac bac.
<daovanhoi> down gói về cài thôi
<daovanhoi> lên trang chủ của fire fox you ơi
<daovanhoi> đó bác
<daovanhoi> có chữ download to lắm
<vubuntor364> nhung down ve xong thi chi co mot thu muc ten la firefox
<daovanhoi> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/new/
<bksupybot> Title: Mozilla | Firefox web browser & Thunderbird email client (at www.mozilla.com)
<vubuntor364> trong thu muc nay co rat nhieu file con
<vubuntor364> roi lam sao em cai tiep dc day
<daovanhoi> co file nao ten readme k?
<vubuntor364> vang! thua bac co mot file ten la redme. bjo em fai lam sao tiep day
<daovanhoi> mở cái file ấy lên xem nó bảo gì
<daovanhoi> đang down fire fox 4
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> thường thì hướng dẫn cài đặt ở trong ấy cả
<vubuntor364> no bao the nay ne "For information about installing, running and configuring Firefox  including a list of known issues and troubleshooting information,  refer to: http://getfirefox.com/releases/"
<bksupybot> Title: Mozilla | Firefox web browser & Thunderbird email client (at getfirefox.com)
<vubuntor364> chang biet lam sao nua bac giup em voi hu hu
<daovanhoi> pate lên http://paste.ubuntu.com xem nào
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor364> co aj giup em voi
<vubuntor364> past cai phan readme kia ay ah?
<daovanhoi> ừ
<daovanhoi> paste lên rồi đưa link xem
<vubuntor364> em past no len roi
<vubuntor364> em past no ;en roi
<vubuntor364> link cua no the nay"http://paste.ubuntu.com/584941/"
<vubuntor275> giúp mình với
<vubuntor275> mình vừa cài ubuntu xong
<vubuntor275> nhưng không hề có 1 tý âm thanh nào
<vubuntor275> kể cả lúc khởi động cũng
<vubuntor275> thế mặc dù đã nhận driver rồi
<vubuntor275> mình đã tìm trên các diễn đã
<vubuntor275> đàn thử nhiều cách kể cả cài lại tubuntu
<vubuntor275> nhưng nó vẫ thế
<vubuntor275> hix có ai giúp mình với
<daovanhoi> chờ xí
<daovanhoi> khởi động lên mà không nghe âm thanh hả bác?
<vubuntor275> uhm
<vubuntor275> từ khởi động đến vào bên trong đều ko có tí âm thanh nào
<vubuntor364> bac oi giup ho em cai vu firefox di
<vubuntor364> em po tay roi
<vubuntor275> ko có ai giúp em ag
<vubuntor275> có ai ở đó nữa không hộ em cái
<n2i>  !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<n2i> font te qua :(
<n2i>  !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-25
<vubuntor443> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor443> cho em hỏi laptop core i3 (x86-64) thi nen cai ubuntu 32 hay 64 vay ?
<nobawk> dùng cái nào cũng đc
<nobawk> 32-bit thì dễ hơn
<vubuntor497> hepl em voi
<vubuntor443> nobawk: van la con laptop xuat ra man hinh thu 2 cua minh khong duoc ne`, hom ni cai thu con 64 bits xem the nao
<vubuntor497> cái atvast cua em khong quet duoc phan vung ntfs
<vubuntor443> ah, ma lam sao de co ten dang nhap vao irc nay nhi ?
<codai2810> vubuntor443: lúc đăng nhập thấy chỗ nào có chữ vubuntor* thì thay nó bằng tên mình thích :-\
<vubuntor443> :D
<vubuntor443> thank bac codai nha
<vubuntor443> bac co phai la banh.tieu k vay ?
<codai2810> vubuntor443: banh.tieu là sao?
<vubuntor497> cai scanvirut cung khong quet duoc phan vung ntfs luon, co bac nao gap truong hop nay chua vay?
<_Tux_> vubuntor497: không
<_Tux_> chưa ai gặp cả
<_Tux_> vì có ai dùng AntiVirus làm gì đâu
<nobawk> vubuntor443: máy desktop hay laptop?
<nobawk> vubuntor443: thử bỏ cái kernel mode setting đi coi
<vietred> có ai dùng ubuntu 64bit ko cho e hỏi tí
<excrypf> vietred: cứ hỏi đi
<vietred> excrypf: e thấy bạn e bảo phải dùng 64 bit thì mới thấy hiệu ứng đẹp, làm việc nhanh, hiệu quả,... có đúng ko ạ?
<excrypf> 64 bit thì có nhanh hơn 32 bit, nhưng ko đáng kể
<excrypf> 64 bit tốn ram hơn 32 bit
<excrypf> một số ứng dụng chưa có cho 32 bit
<excrypf> nhưng mình nghĩ nên dùng 64 bit
<excrypf> để ủng hộ tiến lên 64 bit
<vietred> ây chà
<vietred> 1 số ứng dụng chưa có cho 32bit hay 64bit vậy bạn?
<vietred> mình thấy thỉnh thoảng lại có vài dòng "chưa hỗ trợ 64bit"
<excrypf> ờ, chưa có cho 64 bit :)
<vietred> cám ơn bạn excrypf nhé :D
<vietred> mới kiếm đc cái này http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 9.04: 32-bit vs 64-bit benchmarks | TuxRadar Linux (at www.tuxradar.com)
<vietred> mình sẽ cài ubuntu 11.04 64 bit :D
<vubuntor731> mấy anh ơi
<vubuntor731> muốn học lập trình dot.net ben U phai ciai mono ha
<vubuntor731> cài mono
<vubuntor350> cac anh cho e hoi chut
<vubuntor350> e cai ubuntu tren usb
<vubuntor350> bi loi nay
<vubuntor350> init: line 7: can't open /dev/sro no medium found
<vubuntor350> co ai k?
<vubuntor350> ...
<n2i> Cho ca mod! :D
<vubuntor350> co ai giup dc e k?
<_Tux_> vubuntor350: cài kiểu gì đấy
<_Tux_> dùng cái gì để tạo USB Boot ?
<vubuntor350> a
<vubuntor350> e dung
<vubuntor350> live linux usb creator va universal usb installer
<n2i> vubuntor350: la('p ba('p :D
<vubuntor350> ...
<n2i> vubuntor350: xai cai do ma cungx khong xai duoc sao ta :-/
<vubuntor350> truoc' cai duoc
<vubuntor350> nhung hom qua e cai
<vubuntor350> thay no bao loi~ vay.
<vubuntor350> de em thu dung unetbootin xem sao
<vubuntor726> minh muon dung thu ubuntu
<vubuntor726> bay gio nen down ban nao ve dung thi tot day
<vubuntor726> co ai do tra loi giup minh voi
<vubuntor726> :)
<vubuntor859> mấy bác ơi
<vubuntor859> sao minh su dung lenh copy khong duoc nhi
<vubuntor859> minh muon copy noi dung o thu muc pidgin-webkit
<vubuntor859> den ~/.purple
<vubuntor859> thu muc pidgin-webkit nam o home
<vubuntor859> minh go
<vubuntor859> cp pidgin-webkit ~/.purple sao khong duoc
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor859> minh da lam duoc roi
<vubuntor859> hehe thank:d
<vubuntor859> thanks:d
<vubuntor209> chào các bác
<vubuntor209> có bác nào biết cách đổi tiếng trống khi khoi động ubuntu thành tiếng khac ko
<vubuntor209> có ai ko za
<_Tux_> vubuntor209: tìm ở mục System -> Preferences -> System Sound thì phải
<vubuntor209> ko thấy system sound bạn ơi
<_Tux_> vubuntor209: tìm loanh quanh trong đó
<HaDuyTin> SYSTEM SETTING
<vubuntor209> hix
<vubuntor209> tìm mãi char thấy
<vubuntor209> có ai biết nữa ko giúp mình với
<vubuntor209> alo alo
<vubuntor209> có ai ko
<vubuntor013> co
<HaDuyTin> :)
<vubuntor209> cho minh hoi tí
<vubuntor209> có cách nào đôi tiếng trống khi khởi động ubuntu ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor209: tìm loanh quang khu vực đó đi
<_Tux_> là thấy
<_Tux_> mấy tiếng rồi vẫn lẩn quẩn câu hỏi đó
<_Tux_> lolz
<_Tux_> .g change start sound ubuntu 10.10
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/startup-sound-changing-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic/
<vietred> vubuntor209: google chương trình Ailurus rồi thích chỉnh gì thì chỉnh <:-p
<vietred> trên IRC #ubuntu thỉnh thoảng lại thấy !ask, !poll, !ot là gì vậy bạn?
<nobawk> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<nobawk> !ot
<ubot2> Factoid 'ot' not found
<nobawk> !poll
<ubot2> Factoid 'poll' not found
<afterlastangel>  tình hình có 1 công ty làm về mã nguồn mở muốn tài trợ cho ubuntu-vn, chuẩn bị mở đại hội nha ...
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: cty nào ?
<afterlastangel> làm về phần mềm mã nguồn mở thôi
<afterlastangel> mấy cái website hệ thống nguồn mở
<afterlastangel> ...
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: cho xin cái tên
<_Tux_> lol
<afterlastangel> Joomla
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> tại anh đó hỏi chưa biết là muốn tài trợ kiểu cá nhân hay kiểu công ty
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: thế thì hỏi đê
<_Tux_> :))
<afterlastangel> nói chung là 1 công ty truyền thông cũng tương đối lớn
<afterlastangel> làm partner của Tiger VN
<afterlastangel> :D
 * _Tux_ cầm tờ 500đ phe phẩy
<afterlastangel> vì vậy
<afterlastangel> ngoài cần hỗ trợ về server
<afterlastangel> có cần thêm gì nữa không
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> và chúng ta có thể cho gì lại cho họ
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: Offline
<_Tux_> :x
<CoconutCrab> truyền thông
<afterlastangel> công ty này ở trông Sài Gòn
<CoconutCrab> mà làm về phần mềm mã nguồn mở
<CoconutCrab> vui vậy
<afterlastangel> nên offline ngoài HN cũng khó tổ chức
 * _Tux_ bò bò đi, ăn cơm hộp 10k
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> hic hic
<afterlastangel> CoconutCrab, _Tux_: http://www.nhan.vn
<bksupybot> Title: Nhan Corp - Xây dựng Website - Graphic & 3D - Internet Marketing - Phần mềm nguồn mở - Việt Nam (at www.nhan.vn)
<afterlastangel> trong danh mục dịch vụ của họ thì ứng dụng phần mềm nguồn mở ở vị trí thứ 2
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<afterlastangel> nói chung mọi người góp 1 chút ý xem chúng ta cần gì ...
<afterlastangel> server dạo này hay die quá
<CoconutCrab> ủng hộ 1 chuyến sang canonical tham quan
<CoconutCrab> đấy
<afterlastangel> CoconutCrab: cho ai, với lại giờ mình có chơi với Canonical nữa đâu (thật ra là họ ko chịu chơi với mình nữa)
<CoconutCrab> afterlastangel: tsk
<CoconutCrab> nói thế, nhưng thực ra là qua Nam Phi chơi
<CoconutCrab> gà vãi
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<afterlastangel> Bắc phi đang đánh nhau :((
<CoconutCrab> sang buôn vuvuzela về
<Lokiheero> anyoneofus|tu: haha
<Lokiheero> nhầm
<Lokiheero> afterlastangel: cái công ty này
<Lokiheero> ở ngay chổ /me học
<afterlastangel> Uhm
<afterlastangel> ở ngay SSP
<Lokiheero> ở tòa nhà ssp
<Lokiheero> công ty gì bé tẹo tèo teo, mà làm đủ thứ hết
<CoconutCrab> d:3
<Lokiheero> từ tổ chức event đến nguồn mở, website, trình
<CoconutCrab> làm nhiều nó mới có xiền
<afterlastangel> Lokiheero: nhìn vậy phòng làm việc vẫn lớn hơn mấy công ty khác :D
<Lokiheero> mấy lần nó phát vé rock éo thèm lấy :D
<afterlastangel> :P
<Lokiheero> ngồi học sát bên mà bên đó nó mở nhạc
<afterlastangel> Đợi chừng nào phát vé Linkin park rồi đi :D
<Lokiheero> muốn qua chửi hết sức :D
<afterlastangel> Lokiheero: mở ở dưới sân mà có mở ở trên nóc đâu :))
<Lokiheero> à, mà nó có tuyển nhân viên support ubuntu đóa
<Lokiheero> chắc nó muốn anh em ubuntu support cho nó
<afterlastangel> ;)
<afterlastangel> chắc muốn tìm nhân viên thì đúng hơn :))
<Lokiheero> cty này tết là bia tiger chất đống đống
<Lokiheero> còn áo thun thì thấy nhiều
<afterlastangel> nói chung ông giám đốc này cũng là dân trong cộng đồng nguồn mở vẫn còn tốt hơn mấy ông nổi hứng lên bảo công ty làm nguồn mở
<Lokiheero> mún vào xin quớ ;)
<Lokiheero> uhm
<afterlastangel> hôm bửa đi qua công ty kia dò la thế nào, muốn làm cái hệ điều hành giống XP còn hơn XP và muốn đóng lại ko cho ai vào. /me sợ quá rút lẹ luôn
<Lokiheero> nhân cô ốp pơ ray sơn >>> ở ssp gọi tắt là nhân cọp
<afterlastangel> :))
<vubuntor848> may anh oi
<afterlastangel> Vậy bửa nào nói chuyện nhờ Nhân cọp hỗ trợ nha :))
<vubuntor848> cho e hoi
<vubuntor848> cam usb vao k hien len la sao?
<afterlastangel> ..
<afterlastangel> usb gì
<vubuntor848> giup e voi
<afterlastangel> xem nó có hiện trên desktop ko
<vubuntor848> usb thuong thoi
<vubuntor848> k
<afterlastangel> vậy bó tay
<afterlastangel> :(
<afterlastangel> xem usb có hư ko
<vubuntor848> trong computer cung k thay
<vubuntor848> k
<vubuntor848> em dung voi win dc ma`
<vubuntor848> cam ca? dien thoai no con k hien nua
<afterlastangel> ..
<afterlastangel> bó tay rồi
<afterlastangel> :D
<vubuntor848> chac co van de voi usb
<afterlastangel> tại mình đang bận
<vubuntor848> sao e k thay' cai' phan` "Prefs > Removable drives > Storage" nay`
<vubuntor848> > System > Prefs > Removable drives > Storage
<vubuntor848> e k thay
<vubuntor848> ???
<vubuntor848> con ai giup dc e k?
<daovanhoi> haha
<daovanhoi> sươgns quá
<daovanhoi> cái firefox
<daovanhoi> 4
<vubuntor848> ai giup dc k? :(
<Lokiheero> vubuntor848: thử tạo một folder chmod 77 cho nó, roài mount nó vào cái folder đó xem
<Lokiheero> nếu nó báo /dev/sdb does not exist thì thử sdb1
<vubuntor848> e ha?
<vubuntor848> e moi dung
<vubuntor848> a chi ro hon dc k a
<vubuntor848> tao folder chmod 77 sao a?
<_Tux_> 777
<vubuntor848> vang
<vubuntor848> lam the nao a?
<_Tux_> chmod a+rwx XXX/MariaOzawa
<vubuntor848> dung lenh lsusb thi` van thay Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0781:5406 SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro U3
<_Tux_> thì sao
<vubuntor848> thi tuc la van thay
<vubuntor848> nhung ma k hien ra
<vubuntor848> e doan the
 * _Tux_ ếu hiểu
<vubuntor848> thoi
<vubuntor848> cam on
<vubuntor621> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor621> bà con cho mình hỏi tí
<vubuntor058> !hi
<vubuntor058> .hi
<vubuntor058> xong rồi thì về đi
<vubuntor621> ở đây có ai dùng phần mêm dyn dns để cài free domain cho XAMPP hay LAMPP chưa nhỉ ?
 * vubuntor621 sút vubuntor058 
 * vubuntor621 không muốn dùng dyndns.com hay no-ip vì mấy cái kia không open source
 * vubuntor621 chọt chọt codai2810 
<vubuntor621> học xong chưa bạn ơi
<codai2810> vubuntor621: học dề?
<vubuntor621> codai2810: tưởng đi học mới về
<codai2810> vubuntor621: học dề?
<vubuntor621> codai2810: hong hieu ?
 * codai2810 có bao giờ đi học buổi tối đâu nhỉ?
<codai2810> mà
 * codai2810 ko quen vubuntor621 :-\
<vubuntor621> codai2810: k0 quen thì thôi, ai bắt phải quen đâu =))
<codai2810> okay
<vubuntor621> codai2810: chả lẽ k0 quen k0 nói chuyện đươc sao ?
<codai2810> vubuntor621: vẫn đang nói đấy thôi
<CoconutCrab> lol
 * favadi đề nghị codai2810 tránh xa vubuntor621
<vubuntor621> codai2810: vậy bạn nói k0 rõ lắm, mình ngu k0 hiểu ý bạn
 * vubuntor621 đạp favadi , túm favadi ném vào lên gác
<codai2810> favadi: ok
 * favadi thấy codai2810 rất ngoan, biết nghe lời người đi trước
<vubuntor621> favadi: có thật k0 ?
 * _Tux_ cầm favadi đập liên hồi
<_Tux_> Fang Vào Đít
<_Tux_> =))
 * vubuntor621 ngờ lắm
 * favadi khâu mỏ _Tux_ laij
<vubuntor077> _Tux_: bạo lực vậy ông anh ?
 * favadi đề nghị join vnluser nói chuyện, ở đây tai vách mạch rừng
<vubuntor545> Có ai ở đây không?
<vubuntor621> favadi: ứ ừ ứ chịu đâu, k0 có lửa sao có khói
<vubuntor621> !hi | vubuntor545
<ubot2> vubuntor545: Chào bạn!
 * favadi tránh xa vubuntor621
<vubuntor621> favadi: chạy đâu cho khỏi nắng hả ???
<vubuntor545> Mình cài thử cái giao diện netbook lên ubuntu thấy nó chậm chậm lag lag kiểu gì ý
<vubuntor545> chẳng biết unity có bị thế không?
<vubuntor621> !paste  | vubuntor545
<ubot2> vubuntor545: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor621> vubuntor545: bạn chụp tớ cái ảnh được không ?
<vubuntor545> ko cần chụp đâu
<vubuntor545> chỉ là nó hơi chậm thôi
<vubuntor545> ko mượt
<vubuntor545>  mutter nó bị thế
<vubuntor545> ko mượt như compiz
<vubuntor621> vubuntor545: thì đang test mà, mới version đâu
<vubuntor545> nhưng mà mình chưa cài unity
<vubuntor545> chỉ đang cài bản netbook 10.10 thôi
<vubuntor621> bạn tát các dịch vụ khác xem
<vubuntor545> cài cái giao diện netbook vào ubuntu thường ý
<vubuntor545> thế của bạn dùng có mượt không?
<nobawk> ồ, mutter vẫn đang phát triển
<nobawk> nên chắc chờ thêm ít nữa sẽ mượt thôi
<vubuntor621> hix, tớ dùng ubuntu netbook 10.10 trên desktop :(
<vubuntor621> anh em xem: bao giờ thì E17 nó hoàn thành nhỉ
<vubuntor621> hừ sang vnluser vậy
<vubuntor545> thì tớ cũng thế mà
<vubuntor545> mutter đang dở dang vậy
<vubuntor545> sao mà cài làm chính được :)
<vubuntor545> chẳng biết bao giờ Ubuntu mới cài gnome 3 nhỉ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> chắc là k0 đâu
<afterlastangel> :))
<afterlastangel> Gnome 3 làm gì
<v0ld3m0rt248> gnome 3, unity đều là bản đâu tiên
<afterlastangel> chuẩn bị chuyển lại thời console
 * v0ld3m0rt248 chơi e17  cho nó stable
<v0ld3m0rt248> afterlastangel: thế mún chơi FF trên sonsole thì làm sao ?
<afterlastangel> v0ld3m0rt248: thì chạy X11 lên :D
<afterlastangel> v0ld3m0rt248: ubuntu sắp bỏ X11 luôn rồi
<afterlastangel> :-s
<v0ld3m0rt248> afterlastangel: thách kẹo dám bỏ :P
<v0ld3m0rt248> trừ khi giống grub, viết 1 bản x12 riêng :)
<afterlastangel> v0ld3m0rt248: nos dùng wayland đó
<vubuntor545> công nghệ phải mang tính nhân bản chứ
<vubuntor545> làm thế nào thì làm
<v0ld3m0rt248> afterlastangel: ờm, nhưng waytland nó crack x11 mà
<vubuntor545> miễn sao là phải phục vụ người dân
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor545: tât nhiên rồi, quy luật sinh tồn mà
<vubuntor545> thế mà bảo là tương lai lại quay về dòng lệnh
<v0ld3m0rt248> afterlastangel: zj3t3mju 2 bác chơi thử ISC làm dyn dns chưa ?
<afterlastangel> ><
<afterlastangel> là gì
<v0ld3m0rt248> afterlastangel: zj3t3mju 2 bác chơi thử ISC làm dyn dns hay dhcp chưa ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> afterlastangel: nó ở http://www.dyndnsservices.com/tech.htm , trong list này có mỗi ISC là GPL dyn dns
<bksupybot> Title: Dynamic DNS (DDNS) providers list. (at www.dyndnsservices.com)
<v0ld3m0rt248> bao gồm cả dhcp nữa
<afterlastangel> ko quan tâm :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> afterlastangel: giờ nghích os gì roài ?
<afterlastangel> ko thích os nữa
<v0ld3m0rt248> afterlastangel: zay dang làm gì vậy
<afterlastangel> v0ld3m0rt248: eucalyptus, scalr ...
<v0ld3m0rt248> afterlastangel: còn chuyện donate làm server sao hả ông ?
<afterlastangel> v0ld3m0rt248: từ từ
<v0ld3m0rt248> afterlastangel: tớ nghĩ donate gì sao cho 4r stable để chém gió vô tư là dc rồi
<vubuntor151> may em bi hong partition table
<vubuntor151> bac nao cho em xin cach giai quyet voi
<vubuntor151> :d
<n2i> hỏng thì làm lại
<vubuntor151> da em dang cai wn
<vubuntor151> ma gio lam lai thi so mat win ah
<vubuntor151> may em cai chuong trinh hoc nhiu ah
<vubuntor151> :d
<vubuntor151> em cai Kubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor151> no1 bao la chi co mot o dia duy nhat
<vubuntor151> dung fdisk -l thi van hien day du cac phan vung
<vubuntor151> :((
<n2i> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor910> http://img849.imageshack.us/i/91397595.png
<vubuntor910> http://img849.imageshack.us/i/91397595.png/
<bksupybot> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at img849.imageshack.us)
<vubuntor910> em dùng fedora
<vubuntor910> hôm qua vào repos.fedorapeople.org
<vubuntor910> tải về mấy file .repo rồi copy vào /etc/yum.repo.d
<vubuntor910> hôm nay vào software source thì thấy báo lỗi thế này
<vubuntor910> thế là bị lỗi gì ạ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g add repository to yum on fedora
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Fedora_apt_and_yum_repositories.html
<bksupybot> Title: Fedora apt and yum repositories (at www.brandonhutchinson.com)
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor910: sai định dạng rồi bạn ơi
<vubuntor910> :-?
<vubuntor910> em tải .repo của fedora 14 mà
<v0ld3m0rt248> yum config erro mà
<vubuntor910> thế mấy cái file .repo đó bị lỗi ạ?
<vubuntor910> hay sao ạ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor910: đọc http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Fedora_apt_and_yum_repositories.html nè
<bksupybot> Title: Fedora apt and yum repositories (at www.brandonhutchinson.com)
<v0ld3m0rt248> file bạn ép vào lỗi
<vubuntor910> lỗi gì ạ?
<vubuntor910> sao bên fedora cũng phải cài apt ạ?
<vubuntor910> em mới dùng fedora, còn gà lắm ạ
<v0ld3m0rt248> khổ apt mạnh hơn yum :(
<v0ld3m0rt248> yum muốn ngon thì thêm vào plugin vào :(
<vubuntor910> plugin gì ạ?
<vubuntor910> giờ bản fedora mới cài vào
<vubuntor910> chưa có apt phải không ạ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor910: gõ vào terminal yum search yum
<v0ld3m0rt248> tìm mấy plugin yum  như select fastest mirror,
<v0ld3m0rt248> trong yum có bảng rate các ứng dụng tốt nhất đó
<vubuntor910> không thấy ạ
<v0ld3m0rt248> hÆ°,
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g top yum plugin
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://blog.kagesenshi.org/2010/12/yum-plugin-timemirrorbandwidth.html
<vubuntor910> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585448/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor910: bạn enable các repos cũ lại
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g làm quen với Fedora
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://www.truongdinh.edu.vn/v/1589/Linux-Bai-02-Lam-quen-voi-moi-truong-cua-Fedora.tde
<v0ld3m0rt248> và xóa file repos bạn add vào bị lỗi đi
<v0ld3m0rt248> hay restore lại FC
<vubuntor910> em quên mất là em copy cái gì vào, còn cái gì là cái cũ rồi
<vubuntor910> hic
<v0ld3m0rt248> ặc, sao giống mình vậy
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor910: mà mới dùng linux thi  dùng ubuntu đi,
<v0ld3m0rt248> những ai có kinh nghiệm chơi fedora dễ dàng hơn
<n2i> !ls /var/log/irclogs/
<ubot2> n2i: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g thêm yum repository vào fedora
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=225237
<n2i> }ping
<vubuntor910> giờ mấy cái file .repo đó
<vubuntor910> làm sao để enable ạ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g yum repository default list
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://linux.die.net/man/5/yum.conf
<bksupybot> Title: yum.conf(5): config file for yum - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g yum repository default
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://www.xades.com/proj/fedora_repos.html
<bksupybot> Title: Fedora Yum Repositories list (at www.xades.com)
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g share fedora core yum repository
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://dotancohen.com/howto/yum_repo.html
<bksupybot> Title: Creating a Local Yum Repository (at dotancohen.com)
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor910: http://dailypackage.fedorabook.com/index.php?/archives/36-Package-Management-Week-Yum-Repositories-Plugins.html đây
<bksupybot> Title: Package Management Week: Yum Repositories & Plugins - Fedora Daily Package (at dailypackage.fedorabook.com)
<v0ld3m0rt248> seo củ đậu gì mà google k0 đc nhỉ ?
<n2i> clear
<n2i> tuyệt thật
<n2i> ối, nhầm channel :P
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-26
<vubuntor181> Xin Chào!
<n2i> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor181> Các anh chị
<vubuntor181>  Cho em hỏi về Ubuntu chút
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor181> Em đang làm bài báo cáo
<vubuntor181>  tìm hiểu GTK+ sử dụng Glade
<vubuntor181>  em đã làm 2 ngày rồi mà vẩn có chút vấn đề
<vubuntor181> em đã cài đặt glade
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor181>  bằng lệnh sudo apt-get install glade ok roi
<vubuntor181>  nhung khi su dụng thiết kế giao diện
<vubuntor181>  thì ko tìm thấy file code
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor181>  ^_^
<n2i> ý cậu nghĩ là kiểu như bên VB hay VS ấy?
<n2i> à?
<vubuntor181>  vâng em lt bằng .net rồi
<vubuntor181>  qua nay mong anh chị giúp
<n2i> kéo thả tạo GUI rồi đúp chuột vào sửa code?
<n2i> thế này
<n2i> cái đó chỉ là để tạo GUI thôi :D
<vubuntor181>  vâng
<n2i> còn code là riêng
<vubuntor181>  anh hay quá
<n2i> và khi tạo xong GUI, tức là file .glade đó
<n2i> sau đó "ém" cái file .glade đó vào code
<n2i> hay gì?
<vubuntor181>  em tạo đc file .galde rồi
<n2i> ém thế nào thì tùy từng ngôn ngữ, mình cũng không rõ
<vubuntor181>  tiếp theo phải làm thế nào
<n2i> lục đi :D
<vubuntor181>  oạch
<n2i> kiểu như import hay include thư viện của nó (glade)
<vubuntor181> dùng trên terminal hay GUI glade anh
<n2i> rồi dùng các phương thức gọi/sử dụng nội dung của file .glade đó
<n2i> vubuntor181: cái glade chỉ là tạo GUI thôi
<n2i> tạo xong save thành .glade nhưng thực ra đó chỉ là một file .xml
<n2i> dùng để định nghĩa các widget, đại khái là GUI
<n2i> nghĩa là nếu xài cái file glade đó thì trong code ta không phải làm thêm phần GUI nữa, mà chỉ phải viết những vấn đề khác
<n2i> các phương thức chẳng hạn
<n2i> thế nào thì cậu tìm hiểu thêm nhé
 * n2i gà lắm, hem giám chém nữa :D
<n2i> nó không phải như bên VB hay VS là loạn xì ngầu một đống file khi tạo một project
<vubuntor181> ^^!
<vubuntor181> anh cho em hỏi
<n2i> còn cái này xài nó tách ra GUI là cái glade ấy, còn code thì riêng
<vubuntor181>  vậy làm sao tạo code
<n2i> thêm nữa, cũng cái file glade đó thì có thể xài cho nhiều project hoặc cho nhiều ngôn ngữ
<n2i> vubuntor181: tự viết :D
<vubuntor181> đúng luôn
<n2i> cài cái devhelp vào
<vubuntor181> nhưng bây giờ tạo file source như thế nào
<n2i> ý là file code ấy à?
<n2i> tự viết
<vubuntor181>  tạo file .c bình thường
<vubuntor181>  rồi viết vào hả anh
<n2i> rồi import (java hay một số <>) hay include (C/C++) các thư viện của gtk/glade vào
<n2i> vubuntor181: uhm
<vubuntor181>   ^_^
<vubuntor181>  vâng cám ơn anh
<vubuntor181>  em làm thử đây ^_^
<n2i> tức là có 2 cách viết một ct GUI (theo mình biêt, và chỉ ở đây)
<vubuntor181> Như vậy tên file .c và file .glade có thể đặt 2 tên khác nhau
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor181>  em thích cái này rồi đó :D
<vubuntor181> àh
<n2i> quan trọng là khi import/"ém" vào gọi cho đúng tên và đúng nơi nó ở
<vubuntor181>  nếu dùng file .c
<vubuntor181>  thì có phải biên dịch gcc gì đó ko anh
<vubuntor181>  hay chỉ tạo ra file .c và chạy GUI glade
<n2i> có chứ
<vubuntor181>  oạch
<n2i> thực ra cái file glade đó cũng chỉ là một file xml thôi mà
<vubuntor181> vâng
<n2i> thích thì tự sửa (quá bằng viết trong code luôn :D)
<vubuntor181>  à
<vubuntor181>  như anh nói
<vubuntor181>  vậy có thể thêm sửa xóa text button trên code
<n2i> có thể
<vubuntor181>  mã nguồn python thì duôi file . gì anh
<n2i> .py
<bkphenny> TypeError: argument 2 to map() must support iteration (file "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib.py", line 1117, in quote)
<n2i> hờ hờ
<vubuntor181> anh cho e hỏi cái này
<vubuntor181> GtkBuilder — Build an interface from an XML UI definition
<vubuntor181> ^^!
<vubuntor181> include <gtk/gtk.h>
<vubuntor181> thì file này là file co duoi . gì anh
<nobawk>  . gi` ko quan trong.
<vubuntor181>  vâng
<vubuntor181> như vậy .text thì file .glade vẫn chạy đc hả anh
<nobawk> quan trọng là bạn làm gì với cái file đó
<vubuntor181>  giờ em muốn xây dựng window form trên Glade
<vubuntor181>  em cài Glade rồi
<vubuntor181>  như vậy còn thiếu gì ko
<nobawk> ờ thế làm đi
<vubuntor181>  còn thiếu gói nào nữa ko anh
<nobawk> -> đọc docs của glade
<vubuntor268> mình đã cài kernel version linux-image-2.6.32-30-generic, nhưng ubuntu ko boot vẫn boot version .24 (uname -r)?
<nobawk> update grub?
<vubuntor268> có lẽ vì vậy nên PAE .30 của mình ko boot được
<vubuntor268> trong grub mình ko thấy version đó
<nobawk> cài như lào?
<vubuntor268> synaptic
<vubuntor268> phải update grub ntn vậy?
<nobawk> mặc định cài nó tự update rồi mà?
<nobawk> sudo update-grub?
<vubuntor268> uh
<vubuntor268> mình update như bạn
<vubuntor268> nhưng trong grub menu.lst vẫn ko thấy
<nobawk> nó báo gì?
<nobawk> sudo update-grub nó báo gì
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor268
<ubot2> vubuntor268: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor268> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585736/plain/
<bksupybot> Title: OpenID transaction in progress (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> cái gì vậy
<nobawk> gửi lại link đi
<vubuntor268> uh
<vubuntor268> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585736/ cái này phải ko bạn?
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor268> Paste from Update grub at Fri, 25 Mar 2011 23:15:24 +0100 http://paste.ubuntu.com/585736/ ??
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor268: uname -a
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor268
<ubot2> vubuntor268: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> làm gì có thấy cái pae nào
<vubuntor268> Paste from Kernel Version at Sat, 26 Mar 2011 04:18:24 +0100 http://paste.ubuntu.com/585741/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor268> Paste from menu.lst at Fri, 25 Mar 2011 23:20:06 +0200 http://paste.ubuntu.com/585742/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> lúc boot ko có cái gì để chọn?
<vubuntor268> nó vào thẳng lun, ko có chọn gì cả
<nobawk> thế chắc cái grub có vấn đề gì đó
<nobawk> ubuntu phiên bản?
<vubuntor268> 10.o4
<vubuntor268> uh mình thấy grub ko cập nhật lại
<nobawk> có chỉnh gì cái option của grub ko?
<nobawk> nó found nhưng ko cập nhập có thể do chỉnh option gì đó của grub rồi
<nobawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
 * nobawk lâu lẩu lầu lâu ko dùng ubuntu :3
<nobawk> grub2 thì mình chả biết gì :))
<vubuntor268> ;(
<nobawk> vubuntor268: chắc chỉnh cái gì trong cái cấu hình của grub rồi
<nobawk> ở /etc/default
<vubuntor268> vậy mình nên chỉnh lại ntn vây nobawk
<nobawk> h phải xem vấn đề ở đâu rồi mới biết chỉnh lại thế nào :3
<vubuntor181>  anh cho hoi
<vubuntor181> sudo apt-get install kdevelop build-essential
<vubuntor181>   Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<vubuntor181>  như vậy đó
<nobawk> vubuntor181: vào synaptic thêm repository vào
<nobawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor268> mình đã tìm dược solution
<vubuntor268> thanks https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48063
<bksupybot> Title: Question #48063 : Questions : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<vubuntor268> thanks nobawk
<vubuntor181> có anh chị nào lập trình trên glade ko
<GeekComp> vubuntor181: ??
<vubuntor181>  cho em hoi
<vubuntor181> sudo apt-get install autoconf automake libglib2.0-dev libc6-dev libgtk2.0-dev
<vubuntor181> Package autoconf has no installation candidate
<nobawk> !find autoconf
<vubuntor181>  vậy phải sửa lổi như thế nào
<GeekComp> dzậy thì hem có gói nào đó
<vubuntor181>  sac
<GeekComp> à nhầm
<vubuntor181> ^_^
<GeekComp> chưa có repo
<nobawk> tích hết vô mấy cái repository
<nobawk> rồi chạy update
<nobawk> hỏi nhiều vô đối
<vubuntor181> anh noi rỏ chút
<vubuntor181>  em moi xai ubuntu
<vubuntor181>  ko biet repo o dau :((
<GeekComp> vubuntor181: bật team lên
<nobawk> !synaptic | vubuntor181
<ubot2> vubuntor181: Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<cmpitg>  /j slime
<nobawk> !search software
<ubot2> Found: emacs, grub
<cmpitg> Oopps, xin lỗi cả nhà, mình nhầm cửa sổ
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor181> em vào đc synatic trong admin rồi
<vubuntor181>  vậy tìm đến mục nào
<vubuntor181>  rồi check vào repo
<GeekComp> @.@'
<GeekComp> đi về thoai
<GeekComp> muộn rầu, ăn cơm đã...
<vubuntor181> zz
<vubuntor181>  chi em di
<vubuntor181>  rôi về
<nobawk> software source
<vubuntor181>  bên mục All ko có mục SW source @@
<nobawk> có phải chỗ đó đâu
<nobawk> tìm trong mấy cái menu
 * nobawk thôi từ mai part #ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor181> em dang trong Synatic Package Manager
<nobawk> trong mấy cái menu nó có phần software source hay repository gì đó
<nobawk> ko chịu tìm ko chịu đọc cứ hỏi hoài :3
<nobawk> .g software source ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Repositories/Ubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor181: đó xem cái link đó
<vubuntor181>  vang em dang xem
<vubuntor982> chào
<vubuntor459> ma cho em hoi cai nay
<vubuntor982> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor459> sao em dat IP diem cai GetWay khong dc
<vubuntor459> no de la 0.0.0.0
<nobawk> đặt như thế nào?
<vubuntor982> driver wifi con toshiba L645 download ở đây nhỉ
<vubuntor459> 192.168.1.3
<vubuntor459> 192.168.13 summak 24.getway 192.168.1.1
<vubuntor982> ?
<vubuntor982> ai biế ko giúp mình với
<nobawk> vubuntor982: copy nguyên cái lệnh ra đây
<nobawk> vubuntor459: copy nguyên cái lệnh ra đây
<nobawk> vubuntor982: driver cho card gì?
<nobawk> !bg | vubuntor982
<ubot2> vubuntor982: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor982> card mạng wifi con toshiba L645
<vubuntor982> mình đang ở đó
<nobawk> vubuntor982: vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> vubuntor982: lspci
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor982
<ubot2> vubuntor982: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor982> card mạng của nó là Broadcom corporation BCM4313
<vubuntor181>  cam on cac anh
<vubuntor181>  em da? repo dc roi
<vubuntor181>  ka ka
<vubuntor181> sudo apt-get install autoconf automake libglib2.0-dev libc6-dev libgtk2.0-dev
<vubuntor181>  nhung sau down load gi ma mat 2 gio`
<vubuntor181>  du? vay. @@
<nobawk> vubuntor982: vào synaptic search broadcom rồi cài gói broadcom-kernel-source gì đó vào
<nobawk> vubuntor982: ko nhớ chính xác nhưng cứ search broadcom là ra
<vubuntor181>  sac
<nobawk> vubuntor982: nếu vẫn ko vào đc, thì làm thêm cái này
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor982> alo
<vubuntor982> mình có driver cho nó rồi
<vubuntor982> nhưng ko biết cách cài
<vubuntor982> bạn hướng dẫn mình với
<vubuntor982> mình đang học ubuntu mà
<vubuntor982> chưa dùng bao giờ
<nobawk> dễ nhất là cài = repository
<nobawk> vubuntor982: cài trong repository thế nào thì đọc beginer guide
<nobawk> hoặc đọc cái này
<nobawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor181> sysnatic minh moi cai ne
<vubuntor181>  cung de thoi ko fuc tap dau ban.
<vubuntor181>  system > admin > synatic package manager > setting > repo > cho combobox > Main SV > Ok
<vubuntor572> alo
<favadi> vubuntor572: blo
<vubuntor572> có ai biết cách cài office 2010 tren ubuntu không, mình thử với wine nhưng chẳng cài dc soft nào cả
 * favadi ko biết, sao ko xài openoffice hay libreoffice?
<vubuntor572> mình dùng không quen, mà cái wine ấy: mình chẳng cài dc soft nào từ thằng ấy cả, không chỉ office thôi đâu]
<nobawk> dùng wine trick hay cái gì gì của wine
<nobawk> nó tự động cài đầy đủ hết mọi thứ
<Lokiheero> sao vậy
<Lokiheero> mình cài office 07 với photoshop ngon lành mà
<vubuntor572> mình dùng bản 1.2.2 dc nhưng không cài đc soft .exe; mình đang tải bản 1.3.16 nhưng không kỳ vọng lắm bởi vì cái bản cũ chẳng cài dc soft nao
<vubuntor572> office 2003 mình cũng không cài nổi
<CoconutCrab> tránh wine ra được thì tốt
<nobawk> dùng wine trick mà cài
<nobawk> .g wine trick
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.facebook.com/wine.trick
<bksupybot> Title: Wine Trick | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<nobawk> .g wine trick ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<bksupybot> Title: winetricks - The Official Wine Wiki (at wiki.winehq.org)
<nobawk> .g wine door ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineDoors
<bksupybot> Title: WineDoors - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor572: đó dùng cái wine door, nó có sẵn hết rồi
<vubuntor408> có ai biết dùng cái thằng wine không
<n2i> túm lấy, nâng lên, tu một mạch -> done!
<vubuntor181> anh cho hoi
<vubuntor181> đang cài đặt
<vubuntor181> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<vubuntor181>  có thông báo thế này
<vubuntor181>  là thành công chưa
<vubuntor982> tôi thấy việc tìm kiếm driver và cài cho nó là cả vấn đề
<vubuntor982> bạn có hướng dẫn nào cho Hệ điều hành ubuntu không
<vubuntor982> gửi cho tôi đường link để tôi tham khảo được ko ?
<vubuntor181> :D
<vubuntor181>  2 3 ngay tim hieu ve lap trinh glade tren ubuntu
<vubuntor181>  ma` co`n chua thay j ne`
<vubuntor181>   Em dang lap trinh tren Glade ubuntu
<vubuntor181>  co ai lam qua chi em voi
<vubuntor127> alo... co ai khong
<vubuntor127> huong dan tui cach giai nen trong ubuntu di
<vubuntor127> huong dan tui cach giai nen trong ubuntu di
<n2i> ẹc
<n2i> đệt, lại nhầm
<vubuntor263> a oi
<vubuntor263> cho e hoi?
<vubuntor263> cai dong nay
<vubuntor263> <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable">     <return result="yes" /> </match>
<vubuntor263> dung` the nao?
<vubuntor263> giup em voi
<vubuntor263> e moi dung
<vubuntor263> muon sua? file /etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf thi lam ntn a?
<vubuntor263> lam the nao de sua file policykit a?
<vubuntor031> làm thế nào để tính căn trong lập trình c chạy gcc. em sử dụng sqrt nhưng không được
<vubuntor311> em cai Kubntu da hon 30 phut ma no van dung o o get invlved and contribuitl ah
<vubuntor311> em dung che do dung toan bo dia
<vubuntor311> enties ah
<vubuntor311> lam on giup em
<vubuntor311> please
<vubuntor352> cho em hỏi chút
<vubuntor352> em đang dùng ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor352> bây giờ bị lỗi này
<vubuntor352> E: tex-common: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1E: texlive-binaries: dependency problems - leaving unconfiguredE: winefish: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<vubuntor352> kkhắc phục như nào ah
<nobawk> sudo apt-get install -f?
<vubuntor535> sao ma mih cai Free Pascal trong ubuntu
<vubuntor535> lai ko dc
<vubuntor535> double click vao file .deb kho hien chu INSTALL
<_Tux_> vubuntor535: chẳng có lý do gì không được cả
<_Tux_> chưa kể làm ơn nói rõ lỗi
<_Tux_> vubuntor535: cài thì vào Ubuntu Software Center hay Synaptics ấy
<vubuntor535> uh
<vubuntor535> thi mih vao ubuntu software center ma ko thay hien chu install
<vubuntor646> alo ạk
<vubuntor348> có ai ở đó ko ak
<vubuntor348> cho em hỏi với
<_Tux_> vubuntor348: hỏi gì ?
<vubuntor126> giờ này còn hỗ trợ không nhỉ
<vubuntor126> alo mấy anh ơi
<yen-thao> ??
<vubuntor126> em cai compizconfig-setting-manager roi ma khong thay ccsm dau ca
<vubuntor126> trong visual ecffects không có hiện ccsm
<yen-thao> vubuntor126: system->
<vubuntor126> không thấy
<yen-thao> vubuntor126: preferences->compizconfig-setting-manager
<vubuntor126> lần trước hiện visual ecffects
<yen-thao> vubuntor126: vào đó cũng không thấy à
<vubuntor126> uh
<yen-thao> vubuntor126: :( mình có mà ta
<yen-thao> vậy bạn thử edit menu  xem có không
<vubuntor126> vậy mới hỏi
<vubuntor126> trong system thi co
<yen-thao> vubuntor126: là sao bạn
<yen-thao> vubuntor126: vậy có thấy hay không?
<vubuntor126> ack
<vubuntor126> trong system co
<vubuntor126> ma trong visual ecffect khong thay ccsm
<NgocNgoan> chào mọi người
<NgocNgoan> cho mình hỏi có ai biết hệ phân tán mã nguồn mở nào ko
<NgocNgoan> có thể chỉ cho mình tên các hệ phân tán đó
<NgocNgoan> mình đang làm tiểu luận thày giao để tìm hiểu về 1 hệ phân tán bất kì
<_Tux_> *hệ phân tán* là cái giề
<NgocNgoan> distributed systems
<NgocNgoan> liên quan đến mạng máy tính mà
<NgocNgoan> ko ai biết đến 1 hệ phân tán điển hình à
<yen-thao> http://qnuitclub.com/showthread.php?tid=156
<bksupybot> Title: Hệ phân tán(Tài liệu tiếng việt) (at qnuitclub.com)
<yen-thao> NgocNgoan: có phải cái bạn cần không
<NgocNgoan> ồ
<NgocNgoan> đúng là kiến thức dạy trên lớp có nói đến những nguyên lý cơ bản này
<NgocNgoan> nhung mình muốn hỏi 1 hệ phân tán điển hình
<NgocNgoan> để viết tiểu luận phân tích các nguyên lý cơ bản mà hệ phân tán đó sử dụng
<_Tux_> phi vào tường vãi
<yen-thao> NgocNgoan: sr cái này mình không rành nên không giup duoc ban.
<yen-thao> bb all g9
<vubuntor938> Chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor938> co ai ol cho minh hoi 1 chut
<NgocNgoan> ?
<vubuntor938> minh dung laptop
<vubuntor938> a42jc
<vubuntor938> minh cai ban ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor938> sao ko nhan duoc audio nhi
<vubuntor938> alo
<HaDuyTin> The channel is disabled due to copyright claim. <-- minh cài veelte đc rồi nhưng khi xem thì nó báo như thế nghĩa là gì thế ạ. giải quyết thế nào đây ạ. có thể giúp e đc không
<vubuntor398> con ai o nha ko?
<vubuntor398> còn ai ở nhà không?
<ignotusp> пп
<ignotusp> hôm này mình vừa kết nạp Đoàn :))
<vubuntor625> Giup minh cai wordpress tren ubuntu voi ?
<vubuntor625> Co ai cai dat wordpress tren ubuntu chua? Minh cai ma gap loi ?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-27
<vubuntor866> Hello
<vubuntor866> Các anh chị cho em hỏi chút xíu
<vubuntor866> em lập trình trên glade nhưng ko biết làm sao để liên kết 2 form
<vubuntor866>  anh chị nào biết chỉ giúp em
<vubuntor866> làm sao liên kết click vào button1 thì window2 show lên
<vubuntor866> các anh chị chỉ em với
<GeekComp> vubuntor866: al0
<GeekComp> .g script contact Php
<nobawk> vubuntor866: liên kết 2 form là ở form 1 gọi form 2 hả
<vubuntor866>   vang
<vubuntor866>  anh oi
<vubuntor866>  lam sao
<vubuntor866>  vd bam button tren window 1
<vubuntor866>  thi window 2 xuat hien
<vubuntor866>  ^_^
<nobawk> mình chả bao h lập trình gui
<nobawk> nhưng chắc là bấm 1 button thì gọi cái hàm vẽ cái sửa sổ ra
<vubuntor866>   oach
<vubuntor866>  oach
<vubuntor866>  neu lien ket form dc
<vubuntor866>  thi lam 1 bai
<vubuntor866>  roi goi bai 2 ra
<vubuntor866>  ko dc thi em lam 2 bai` rieng ^^!
<vubuntor866> cam on anh
<nobawk> đc
<vubuntor866>  em lam bai tiep day
<vubuntor866>  sao anh
<nobawk> làm đc
<vubuntor866>  lam sao anh ^^!
<nobawk> chẳng qua là gọi cái hàm đúng với thêm vài tham số thôi
<nobawk> vubuntor866: tự đọc docs của nó đi :D
<vubuntor866>  oe`
<vubuntor866>  ebook day` com.
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<nobawk> ko phải ebook :3
<vubuntor866>  :(
<nobawk> lập trình viên mà lười đọc docs :3
<nobawk> sách ko dạy hết mọi thứ
<vubuntor866>   580  (599 of 804)
<vubuntor866>  :(
<vubuntor866>  lam sao show docs len anh
<nobawk> 1 vào trang của nó
<nobawk> 2 cài cái dev help gì đó
<nobawk> rồi cài gói docs của glade vào
<vubuntor866>   ua`
<vubuntor866> vay em lam` thu?
<vubuntor866>  cam on anh
<nobawk> ko có chi
<vubuntor037> cho mình hòi: mình vừa cài xong phần mềm amanda client bằng câu lệnh: sudo apt-get install amanda-client . vậy làm sao để chạy chương trình amanda lên để khôi phục dữ liệu
<vubuntor505> :
<vubuntor505> ccho mình hỏi xíu dc k
<rmrf|keynav> nobawk: thêm câu "Đừng hỏi chỉ để hỏi, hãy hỏi ngay" vaò topic đi anh
<nobawk> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<rmrf|keynav> thêm vào topic ấy
<rmrf|keynav> cứ mỗi lần có đứa hỏi lại phải !ask à
<rmrf|keynav> :|
<nobawk> rmrf|keynav: vấn đề là người ta chả bao h xem topic
<nobawk> rmrf|keynav: vàô qua web có câu đó rồi
<rmrf|keynav> thế thì bó tay …
<rmrf|keynav> ơ mà hình như ubuntu-vn tèo rồi
<rmrf|keynav> sao vẫn có người vào được nhỉ
 * _Tux_ vẫn vào ngon mờ
<vubuntor761> lam on chi giup em cach cai dat mot chuong trinh tu o dia
<vubuntor761> alo^
<vubuntor761> help me plz
<vietred> vubuntor761: chương trình bạn nói có định dạng nào? deb hay tar.gz?
<vietred> vubuntor761: nếu nó là dạng exe hay msi thì miễn nhá ;))
<MadTux> vubuntor761: bê lô
<vietred> vubuntor761: nếu là deb thì cứ double click mà cài, nếu là tar.gz thì đây http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246092
<bksupybot> Title: how to install tar.gz? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vietred> mà sao có nhiều vubuntor thế nhỉ? :-?
<vubuntor761> sorry moi nguoi nhe
<vubuntor761> nay gio e co viec
<vubuntor761> tiep tuc cai van de cai dat nhe
<vubuntor761> file cua e la .gz
<n2i> 4 workspaces chưa đủ chỗ :P
<vubuntor928> co ai khong
<vubuntor928> giup em cai bo go tieng viet cho ubuntu 10.4 di
<nobawk> !gõ tiếng việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor928> cai xong roi, su dung sau vay
<vubuntor304> hi cac bac
<vubuntor304> em da cai dat jdk
<vubuntor304> nhug khi chay eclispe lai bao loi la ko co vitual machine
<vubuntor304> bac nao bik cach help e joi
<codai2810> @@
<vubunCuta> !fixgrub
<ubot2> fix grub: xem hướng dẫn lấy lại grub tại: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=108
<bksupybot> Title: Dùng đĩa liveCD để khôi phục lại bộ khởi động Grub - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<hvnsweeting> cho em hỏi có ai dùng blender ko ạ?
<n2i> hình như là có thì phải
<hvnsweeting> mình vừa cài blender nhưng khi chạy nó hiện cái ảnh ghi phiên bản và ko ẩn đi. Các menu vẫn dùng bình thường. Có cách nào để fix không?
<hvnsweeting> (không dùng được cái vùng làm việc chính nữa)
<vubuntor369> cac anh giup em ve van de giai nen .rar voi
<vubuntor369> em dung ubuntu 10.04 nhug ma ko giai nen duoc file .rar
<daovanhoi> các bác có tài liệu về cấu hình server cho netbean đê chạy php không giúp e với
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-19
<vubuntor555> minh down eclipse tren web ve
<vubuntor555> minh muon add no vao panel tren x ubuntu nhung khong dc,
<vubuntor555> ai chi minh add file excute cua eclipse vao nhu la` cai dat dc ko?
<Tux|Ubuntu> tạo cái file desktop
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi vứt nó vào mục ~/.local/share/applications
<vubuntor555> uhm
<vubuntor555> tao roi
<vubuntor555> tren mang co chi code cai file do lun
<vubuntor555> lam xong roi hok biet lam ji nua
<vubuntor555> [Desktop Entry] Type=Application Name=Eclipse Comment=Eclipse IDE Icon=/opt/eclipse/icon.xpm Exec=/opt/eclipse/eclipse Terminal=false Categories=Development;IDE;Java;
<Tux|Ubuntu> Thì nhấn Windows
<Tux|Ubuntu> gọi eclipse
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi gắn nó vaò panel
<vubuntor620> toi muon hoi, muon chat dc tren google talk thi minh co phai cai dat phan mem j ko
<n2i> vubuntor620: ý cậu là chat trên hộp thư Gmail?
<n2i> nếu chat text thì tất nhiên ko cần
<n2i> nhưng chat voice thì cần cài thêm plugin
<n2i> pidgin support chat gtalk cũng tốt lắm! Ít nhất là voice, còn video thì chưa thử
<vubuntor620> uhm
<vubuntor620> tai chat bang yahoo thi ko co webcam hay voice
<vubuntor620> nen minh phai dung g talk ma
<vubuntor620> the khi muon chat bang gtalk thi phai dang nhap vao hop thu gmail phai ko
<n2i> :|
<n2i> vubuntor620: vấn đề là bạn chọn client là gì thôi
<n2i> đâu có quan trọng
<n2i> pidgin cũng gtalk tốt mà
<vubuntor555> minh dang xai xubuntu nen minh xau run program
<vubuntor555> ma`
<vubuntor555> run thi no bao' la khong co
<vubuntor555> move eclipse vao opt phai khong nhi
<vubuntor555> hay la vao bin
<Tux|Ubuntu> để đâu cũng được
<vubuntor295> sao cai ubuntu minh co 4 man hinh bi mat het 3 man hinh roi`
<vubuntor295> da vay moi lan khoi dong len la` co 1 cai terminal voi 1 cai file manager khoi dong theo
<vubuntor295> roi khong di chuyen may cai cua so dc nua
<vubuntor295> axax
<vubuntor295> chac chet mat
<vubuntor295> mo cai nao sao la` no de` len cai truoc luon khong an ra sao nua~
<vubuntor295> hoi nay lam cai eclipse.desktop cai tu nhien dung may' bi loi~ luon
<vubuntor295> ..................
<vubuntor868> sao xfce em bi loi roi
<vubuntor868> moi lan login vao thi luon luon mo terminal va file manager
<vubuntor868> khong di chuyen dc may cai application dang mo
<vubuntor868> khong co 4 man hinh nua~
<vubuntor868> ....
<daovanhoi> các bác cho e hỏi cái,có các nào khắc phục lỗi pidgin bị ẩn không mở lại được trong ubuntu 11.10 không?cả d-com cũng vậy
<daovanhoi> bác n2i giúp em?
<daovanhoi> bác nobawk nữa
<n2i> daovanhoi: vụ gì thế? Lâu ngày nhỉ? Vẫn khỏe chứ?
<vubuntor931> Tôi có ổ cứng 500Gb cài Windows tôi phân vùng thành C 50Gb, D 200Gb, E 250Gb
<vubuntor931> nay tôi muốn cài ubuntu trên ổ cứng 500Gb đó thì tôi nên phân vùng như thế nào /
<vubuntor931> ai biết giúp tôi với.
<heroandtn3> bạn cần tạo thêm 2 phân vùng
<heroandtn3> 1 phân vùng ext3 hoặc ext4 để mount thư mục root /
<heroandtn3> 1 phân vùng swap (có thể ko cần swap cũng đc)
<heroandtn3> nếu có thể, hãy tạo thêm 1 phân vùng để mount thư mục /home
<vubuntor931> Như vậy là 4 phân vùng hả bạn ?
<vubuntor931> Đối với Windows mình dung quen rồi, nay muốn chuyển sang ubuntu thays lúng túng quá.
<vubuntor931> phân vùng cũng rất kháo hiểu.
<_Tux_> vubuntor931: dễ hiểu mới đúng :D
<heroandtn3> bạn nên tạo 1 máy ảo (nên dùng virtual box) để tập phân vùng
<heroandtn3> phân vùng trên Linux đơn giản nếu bạn tìm hiểu
<vubuntor931> Trong win mình chia thanh C, D, E và cài win vào phân vùng C, còn D, E lưu dữ liệu
<vubuntor931> còn trên ubuntu thf như thế nào vậy ?
<_Tux_> /dev/sdax
<_Tux_> x từ 1-n =)
<heroandtn3> bạn nên search 1 bài viết hướng dẫn cài đặt Linux trên ubuntu-vn.org
<heroandtn3> sau đó cài 1 máy ảo rồi thực hành trên đó
<heroandtn3> thực hành sẽ giúp bạn dễ hiểu hơn
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor931> Mình đã tìm hiểu tài liệu và cài trên máy ảo nhưng không biết là dữ liệu của mình lưu ở phân vùng nào.
<vubuntor931> Lỡ như HĐH bị lỗi có cài lại thì sợ mất dữ liệu.
<_Tux_> vubuntor931: mình chưa hiểu ý bạn hỏi lắm
<heroandtn3> có lẽ bạn í quen bên Windows có ổ C là hệ điều hành, còn D và E là dữ liệu
<heroandtn3> nên sang Linux bạn í cũng hỏi tương tự thế
<vubuntor931> Như bên windows thì khi cài lại HĐH chỉ ảnh hưởng đên phân vùng C thôi còn Ubuntu thì sao nếu như cài lại HĐH /
<_Tux_> vubuntor931: thì cái nào ở trong / bị ảnh hưởng
<_Tux_> vubuntor931: tỉ dụ như /home ;)
<_Tux_> ^arky^: hi.
<^arky^> hi
<vubuntor931> Mình muốn có tài liệu hướng dẫn phân vùng ổ cứng để chỉ cài ubuntu thôi và phân vùng như thế nào để không mất dữ liệu khi cài lại.
<_Tux_> are you find your choice ap ?
<^arky^> No, I haven't looked for it.
<^arky^> Going to get  i1900, wanna a tag along?
<heroandtn3> vubuntor931: bạn ko nên quan tâm quá vào cái đó
<_Tux_> ^arky^: I'm using Buffalo WZR-HP-G300NH with gargoyle
<_Tux_> ^arky^: i1900?
<heroandtn3> hãy tập sử dụng, thường thì bạn sẽ nhanh chóng chán linux thôi
<heroandtn3> còn nếu bạn thích linux thì tự khắc bạn sẽ biết phân vùng linux thế nào
<^arky^> Nevermind, I thought you were yang
<_Tux_> ^arky^: I'm sorry for my bad english
<_Tux_> I can't write english letter to answer you :)
<vubuntor931> cảm ơn bạn đã chỉ dẫn.
<vubuntor931> mình muón chuyển sang ubuntu vì nó miễn phí mà.
<_Tux_> vubuntor931: Windows cũng miễn phí mà
<vubuntor931> làm gì có windows miễn phí ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor931: uhm thì thôi 7k vậy
<n2i> vubuntor931: đâu có, direct link các host hay torrent đầy mà =))
<n2i> vubuntor931: cho mình xem cái bảng phân vùng của bạn cái
<^arky^> _Tux_, np
<redlotus> xem các sn chém :))
 * n2i pidgin nick colorize ngợp quá :P
<_Tux_> n2i: /me thấy irssi là màu okie nhất :D
<vubuntor931> Mình đã cải ubuntu trên máy ảo rồi, muốn tìm hiểu kĩ về cách phân vùng ubuntu rồi mới chuyển sang hẳn ubuntu.
<redlotus> _Tux_ tùy theme chứ anh :))
<redlotus> hỏi tí vubuntor931 sao lại muốn chuyển hẳn sang ubuntu?
<n2i> vubuntor931: trả lời câu trên của mình cái.
<_Tux_> ^arky^: openwrt support many many router/ap
<vubuntor931> Vì windows dùng lâu và đã quá quen rồi
<vubuntor931> muốn tìm hiểu về ubuntu
<_Tux_> ^arky^: I think you choice it and see review
<_Tux_> finished check openwrt support
<_Tux_> redlotus: okie
<_Tux_> vubuntor931: dùng để chơi thì dùng
<_Tux_> chớ dùng cho biết thì tốn thời gian lắm
<redlotus> chuyển hẳn sang nó thì... càng tốn thời gian hơn :))
<redlotus> mềnh chả dám chuyển =))
<vubuntor931> Biết đâu 1, 2 năm nữa Việt nam bắt buộc dùng nguồn mở trong cơ quan hành chính thì sao ?
<vubuntor931> lúc đó lúng túng lắm
<redlotus> thật sự thì đã bát rồi, mấy năm rồi =))
<vubuntor931> muốn tìm hiểu trước.
<n2i> lúc chiều có ông làm ở cty bảo hiểm gì ở đà nẵng biểu văn phòng xài Ubuntu cả rồi :3
<_Tux_> n2i: tùy chỗ thôi
<^arky^> _Tux_, Thanks for the email, cam on!
<_Tux_> có chỗ cài chỉ để người ta kiểm tra rồi lại xóa đi
<_Tux_> ^arky^: np :)
<redlotus> nói chung là hiếm :)
<redlotus> văn bản thì đầy ra
<_Tux_> n2i: bên Vật giá đó =))
<vubuntor931> Lúc khác mình trao đổi tiếp.
<vubuntor931> mình nhỉ đây.
<_Tux_> vubuntor931: cài đê
<vubuntor931> mai còn đi làm/
<_Tux_> format hết HDD đi
<_Tux_> =))
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-20
<vubuntor682> ai hướng dẫn em cài bộ gõ tiếng Hàn trên ubuntu 11.10 với
<n2i> vubuntor682: cài cái bộ gõ tiếng hàn cho ibus rồi xài như bộ gõ tiếng Việt thôi
<n2i> ủa, hem có sao :|
<n2i> cài cái ibus-m17n vào thử xem
<vubuntor682> chờ chút nghen, để chuyển qua ubuntu cài thử xem sao đã :D
<vubuntor994> ai huong dan cai bo go tieng Han cho ibus voi
<n2i> .g korean engine input ibus
<bkphenny> n2i: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligent_Input_Bus
<bksupybot> Title: Intelligent Input Bus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<CoconutCrab> nó có cái hanju hay gì gì đó là engine còn gì
<n2i> vubuntor994: cài gói ibus-m17n vào xem thử
 * n2i cứ nhầm hanju là cho nhập tiếng Hán :3
<n2i> *hangul <-- nó đây ha?
<vubuntor994> s
<vubuntor889> sao tren may minh co cai o dia hok sai dc trong do co cai folder lost+
<n2i> vubuntor889: không xài được? Mới format lại bằng quyền root?
<vubuntor274> ubuntu 11.10 có sử dụng kiểu go scim ko nhỉ
<vubuntor889> format bang quyen root la` sao ta, minh moi cai lai moi chia 2 o dia, 1 o? cai ubuntu , o kia thi khong dung duoc
<vubuntor274> bộ gõ Tiếng Hàn dùng SCIM có kiểu gõ hangul romaja hay hơn kiểu gõ ở ibus
<n2i> vubuntor274: scim? nghe đâu scim hết support rồi, xài ibus đi
<n2i> vubuntor889: ổ kia là ổ nào? ok. cái ổ kia chia lúc cài Ubuntu ha?
<vubuntor889> uhm ext4
<vubuntor889> h phai format the nao no moi xai duoc nhi?
<n2i> vubuntor889: chmod lại đi xem sao
<n2i> chown luôn
<vubuntor889> roi duoc roi`, thanks
<vubuntor274> ah gõ được rồi thì ra là chỉnh trong ibus , cái này tiện hơn nhiều scim nhỉ
<stevephan1212> làm sao ẩn thanh công cụ phía bên trái màn hình ubuntu?
<_Tux_> stevephan1212: ẩn ?
<stevephan1212> ok
<stevephan1212> làm sao ẩn thanh công cụ phía bên trái màn hình ubuntu?
<vubuntor636> Hello mọi người, ai rảnh cho mình hỏi tí nha, mình tính cài AntiVirus cho Ubuntu 11.10 server 64bit, nên cài phần mềm AV nào vậy
<vubuntor636> ai biết cho mình ít thông tin nhé, thanks
<n0bawk> vubuntor636: tạm thời khỏi cần
<n0bawk> vubuntor636: dùng thoải mái đi :D
<n0bawk> thích security thì đi kiếm cái khác mà coi, antivirus làm chi :D
<vubuntor636> mình làm webserver
<vubuntor636> hôm nay thằng Web Deverlop nó đưa source + đám virus
<vubuntor636> mặc dù là Win virus nhưng thấy ko có AV trên Ubuntu cũng ko yên tâm
<_5tK> room này ngày càng đìu hiu nhỉ
<_5tK>  :D
<vubuntor996> sao tui cai app ko dc
<vubuntor410> Mình muốn cài ubuntu cho con Nokia Booklet 3g của mình mà không cài đc. Khi boot máy báo lỗi không nhận USB boot. Có ai giúp mình với :(
<vubuntor082> minh cai linux, h minh muon cai cai parted magic boot song song voi ubuntu giong nhu hiren voi window duoc khong?
<vubuntor527> help :(
<vubuntor527> help :(
<n0bawk> help?
<vubuntor527> ubuntu vs iPhone :|
<vubuntor527> làm sao đồng bộ nhạc từ Ubuntu sang iPhone :|
<n0bawk> vào nhầm chỗ
 * n0bawk chưa dùng iphone bao h lolz
<vubuntor527> nhận đc iPhone -> xem đc iPhone có gì, nhưng mà iPhone phải đồng bộ nó mới nhận đc nhạc nhẽo này nọ :(
<vubuntor527> okey có rồi, cũng như iTunes, ko khác gì lắm :-s
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor527> ko đồng bộ đc hình :-s
<n0bawk> dùng iphone rồi mua thêm cái mac cho nó dồng bọ
<vubuntor527> thế mua Mac cũng đc cài Ubuntu chứ :|
<n0bawk> mình ko biết
<n0bawk> cái đó hỏi apple :D
<vubuntor527> vấn đề là Win đồng bộ đc chứ ko cần Mac :|
<n0bawk> vậy cài win :))
<vubuntor527> dùng U mà có gì khó cài Win thì.. :-s
<vubuntor527> xa xỉ quá :|
<n0bawk> dùng iphone tiếc gì con lợn còi :D
<vubuntor527> tốn quá nhiều thời gian :|
<vubuntor527> chả nhẽ giờ reboot về Uyn chỉ để sync vài 3 bài nhạc :|
<_Tux_> Rymthbox
<_Tux_> cài cái lib gì vô
<_Tux_> cứ kéo thả music vô là xong mà
<n0bawk> ờ về win đi :))
<vubuntor180> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor180> giả sử mình báo cáo lỗi trên ubuntu
<vubuntor180> có được dùng tiếng việt không
<vubuntor180> nếu dùng thì có được trả lời không
<uno_2008> halo
<Tux|Ubuntu> blo
<redlotus> }hi
<uno_2008> nice to meet you
<uno_2008> hhi
<vubuntor239> a lo
<vubuntor239> co ai k
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-21
<vubuntor819> That su dang rat can giup do!
<vubuntor819> truoc minh dang dung win 7
<vubuntor819> sau do co cai them ubuntu 11.10 de dung thu
<vubuntor819> minh da lam theo cac bai huong dan cai dat
<vubuntor819> minh da cai dat grub
<vubuntor819> nhung khi root len grub roi
<vubuntor819> minh chon phan windown 7
<vubuntor819> thi no chi den man hinh sau do lai quay lai option cua grub
<vubuntor819> minh ko the vao lai win 7 dc
<vubuntor819> rat mong nhan dc su giup do cang som cang tot
<n0bawk> khôi phục lại grub
<n0bawk> sao lại chọn phân vùng win7
<n0bawk> phải chọn cái ổ cứng chứ :3
<n0bawk> !grub2 | vubuntor819
<ubot2`> vubuntor819: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor819> no co 4 lua chon
<vubuntor819> 1.ubuntu
<vubuntor819> 2.ubuntu recovery
<vubuntor819> 3. cai j do minh ko nho ro
<vubuntor819> 4. window 7
<vubuntor819> minh da chon 4 ma
<vubuntor819> minh cung da doc bai tren wiki va lam theo huong dan khoi phuc lai grub
<vubuntor819> nhung van ko the dc!
<vubuntor819> hien minh dang rat can quay tro lai win 7
<vubuntor819> vi cong viec cua minh dang yeu cau rat gap
<vubuntor819> minh ko co nhieu time tim hieu va cai lai moi thu tren ubuntu
<vubuntor819> cam on rat nhieu!
<C4NoC> win ở partition nào?
<C4NoC> vào /boot/grub/grub.cfg mà sửa
<vubuntor819> minh co the gui file grub.cfg va ban kiem tra giup minh dc ko! minh ko hieu phai sua gi o trong do ca!
<vubuntor819> xin ban ho tro minh nhieu hon!
<vubuntor819> rat mong nhan dc su quan tam va giup do cua cac ban!
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> paste lên đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: máy bạn có mấy HDD ?
<vubuntor819> 1 hdd minh chia lam 3 phan vung
<vubuntor819> http://paste.ubuntu.com/893282/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor819> cac ban xem giup minh nhe!
<vubuntor819> rat mong cac ban danh chut time giup do minh!
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2`> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> fdisk -l
<C4NoC> xem thế lào
<vubuntor819> go truc tiep tren terminal ha ban?
<vubuntor819> minh vua go roi ko thay co thong bao j ca
<vubuntor819> vay de minh khoi dong lai xem sao nhe!
<C4NoC> sudo
<vubuntor819> cam on su giup do cua cac ban rat nhieu! :)
<C4NoC> thêm sudo vào
<vubuntor819> oh
<vubuntor819> minh vua them sudo vao
<vubuntor819> va no hien ra 1 list cac device boot
<C4NoC> paste vào đây
<vubuntor819>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *      129024   209844223   104857600    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2       209844224   629274623   209715200    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda3       629276670   976771071   173747201    5  Extended
<vubuntor819> con 4 dong nua
<vubuntor819> nhung ko hieu sao ko the gui dc :(
<favadi> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor819> http://paste.ubuntu.com/893298/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor819> ban xem va giup minh nhe! cam on ban rat nhieu! :)
<vubuntor819> no con co 1 dong cuoi la Partition table entries are not in disk order
<C4NoC> cái /dev/sda2 là gì vậy?
<C4NoC> sao lắm swap thế
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: đang ở windows hả >
<_Tux_> nhầm : Đang ở Ubuntu hả ?
<_Tux_> update-grub đi
<vubuntor819> tat ca la do 1 ong anh cai ho minh! h ong ay bo mac minh, ong keu ko biet cuu T.T
<vubuntor819> minh da dung update-grub nhieu lan roi van ko dc ban ah!
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: thế có khi bạn cài lại Windows dùng cho sướng
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: bạn có TeamViewer mình teamview qua giúp chút cũng được
<vubuntor819> T.T cai lai win thi se mat nhieu time cai lai nhung ung dung va ca cac cac setting cua minh o cac app nua
<vubuntor819> minh dang can quay tro lai ma!
<vubuntor819> minh van thay o cung chua win 7 va cung thay co hien win 7 o grub ma sao khi an vao no lai ko vao dc
<vubuntor819> no chi denman hinh roi quay tro lai option cua grub thoi
<vubuntor819> cac ban lam on giup minh di ma! T.T
<vubuntor819> vay ban cho minh chut minh download teamview nhe
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: bỏ đĩa Windows vào fix boot ?
<_Tux_> chắc bạn biết chứ ?
<vubuntor819> thanh that xin loi ban nhe! vua roi minh phai trao doi cong viec voi cap tren nen ko the nc voi ban!
<vubuntor819> minh ko biet phai fix boot the nao vi minh chua lam vay bao h ca! :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor819: win cài trên partition nào?
<C4NoC> lúc boot vào nó báo sao?
<vubuntor792> minh la vubuntor819
<vubuntor792> vua roi may minh bi mat mang
<vubuntor792> rat mong cac ban ho tro tiep cho minh!
<vubuntor792> minh hien dang gap kho khan trong viec quay tro lai win 7!
<vubuntor792> rat mong cac ban ho tro cho minh!
<favadi> vubuntor792, nhét đĩa win7 vô repair chắc là được :|
<_Tux_> (cũng bảo thế rồi)
<_Tux_> nhưng có vẻ như vubuntor792 không biết fix :D
<favadi> mà sao cài ubuntu mà chia lắm swap thế kia?
<vubuntor792> that su la minh cung ko biet j ca!
<vubuntor792> la 1 ong anh cai cho minh
<vubuntor792> xong roi h bao minh tu tim tren mang cach sua
<vubuntor792> ma minh doan anh ay cung ko biet sua nen moi noi vay! T.T
<vubuntor891> may a cho e hoi cach cai ubuntu server đc ko a
<vubuntor891> co a nao ko ta
<vubuntor891> sao ko ai tra loi giup minh ta
<_Tux_> vubuntor891: bỏ đĩa CD/DVD/USB vào rồi cài
<vubuntor891> a co link nao huong dan cai ko
<vubuntor891> @_tu : a co link huong dan cai ko
<favadi> .g how to install ubuntu server
<bkphenny> favadi: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Server Guide (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor891> co a nao tang dia ubuntu o Men Trung ko
<vubuntor891> co a nao tang dia ubuntu o Mien Trung ko
<vubuntor891> tang cho e mot cai lam ki niem
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> móc đâu ra
<vubuntor371> muốn nghe radio trên rhythmbox mấy kênh nhạc tiếng anh, thì nghe kênh nào tốt nhất hả các bác
<luffy> byte
<luffy> bye
<vubuntor228> xin chào
<vubuntor228> mình muốn cài ubuntu đè lên windown
<vubuntor228> thì mình phân vùng như thế nào?
<vubuntor228> phân vùng cũ của windown chuyển sang thành dạng gì ?
<vubuntor228> ram 2gb có cần thiết cài phân vùng swap k?
<hieuykhoa85> format ở windows đi sang định dạng ext3 hay ext4
<hieuykhoa85> rồi nhét đĩa/usb ubuntu live vào mà cài
<vubuntor228> ok
<hieuykhoa85> ram mình 4GB vẫn để 2GB swap đây này
<hieuykhoa85> :)
<vubuntor228> ^^
<vubuntor228> vậy dữ liệu ổ khác vẫn được giữ nguyên
<vubuntor228> đúng k?
<hieuykhoa85> nguyên tắc là đừng động gì đến ổ khác thì sẽ không mất dữ liệu
<vubuntor228> uh
<hieuykhoa85> nhưng nhớ xem kĩ hướng dẫn cài đặt cho chắc
<vubuntor228> uhm
<vubuntor228> :D
<hieuykhoa85> và cái gì quan trọng thực sự
<hieuykhoa85> thì nên backup cho chắc
<vubuntor228> mà cho hổi
<hieuykhoa85> không có gi là có thể cả bạn ạ
<vubuntor228> máy mình sao tự nhiên nó tắt hoài vậy
<hieuykhoa85> nà sao?
<vubuntor228> tự tắt và k thấy lỗi
<hieuykhoa85> tự shutdown luôn à?
<vubuntor228> k
<vubuntor228> tắt ngúm luôn
<vubuntor228> trước khi tắt nó kêu 1 tiếng gì đó
<vubuntor228> rồi tắt hẳn
<vubuntor228> mở lên lại bình thường
<vubuntor228> có khi xài cả ngày k sao
<n2i> biết rồi
<vubuntor228> có khi vừa mở lên là bị
<hieuykhoa85> chắc do phần cứng
<n2i> bạn nên đưa nó đi khám, có khi nó bị tai biến :3
<hieuykhoa85> bạn xài windows có bị thế không?
<vubuntor228> ^^
<vubuntor228> khám rồi
<n2i> dễ mà đột quỵ lắm đó :3
<vubuntor228> windown bị nhìu hơn ubuntu
<hieuykhoa85> -> lôi phần cứng
<hieuykhoa85> chẩn đoán sơ bộ nguồn yếu hoặc nguồn chết quạt
<vubuntor228> QUẠT vẫn còn quay
<hieuykhoa85> nếu không thì chip quá nóng nên nó nghỉ ếu chạy nữa
<vubuntor228> rút nguồn ra xài pin cũng vậy
<vubuntor228> uh
<vubuntor228> chắc tại quá nóng :(
<vubuntor228> thấy rất nóng
<vubuntor228> vậy làm sao khắc phục đây ạ?
<vubuntor228> đã bôi kem chống nóng
<vubuntor228> nhưng k khả thi mấy
<hieuykhoa85> à
 * n2i có cao kiến: ngâm vào nước đá
<n2i> :3
<n2i> đã ra đi
<hieuykhoa85> laptop à
<hieuykhoa85> thế thì khó rồi
<hieuykhoa85> tớ chỉ xài desktop nêu ếu biết
<hieuykhoa85> laptop của vợ chạy ubuntu ầm ầm cả ngày vẫn mát chả sao hết
<vubuntor160> Tôi càiUbuntu 10.04.4 LTS 64bit cho laptop dell Inspriron 14R N4110
<_Tux_> rồi sao nữa ?
<vubuntor160> khi vao Ubuntu còn có một thiết bị chưa được cài "generic Multi card"
<vubuntor160> Xin hỏi đó là thiết bị gì vậy ?
<vubuntor160> Có phải là Camera không ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Sao biết nó chưa được cài ?
<vubuntor160> Sau khi cài Ubuntu xong không thấy ubuntu nhận thiết bị đó.
<Tux|Ubuntu> Gắn thử thẻ nhớ vào đó coi ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mà thấy nó ở chỗ nào vậy lolz
<vubuntor160> Có phải ubuntu chưa có driver cho webcam không ?
<vubuntor160> ở trong "mở nhanh/máy tính"
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<Tux|Ubuntu> Nhận rồi đấy ợ
<vubuntor160> Nhưng khi nháy đúp chuột vào đó chẳng thấy mở được gì cả.
<Tux|Ubuntu> Nó là cái đầu đọc thẻ
<Tux|Ubuntu> theo bạn thì cái gì sẽ được mở ra nào ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Khi không có thẻ
<vubuntor160> Mình tưởng đó là webcam khi nháy đúp vào nó thì được hình ảnh giống như webcam trong MS windows ý.
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor160: đây không phải Windows okie
<vubuntor640> alo, cho em hỏi 1 lỗi đc ko
<vubuntor160> Mình có cái USB 3G 'HSDPA 3G wireless Modem"
<vubuntor640> em bị lỗi the disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present lúc load Ubuntu, nhưng mà search trên mạng thì lỗi này do việc upgrade Ubuntu
<vubuntor640> máy em thì ko phải là upgrade
<vubuntor160> khi cắm vào máy tính thì máy tính không nhận được USB 3G
<vubuntor640> thử làm theo hướng dẫn trên mạng nhưng ko đc
<Tux|Ubuntu> Sao biết không nhận :*
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor640: cho xin cái thông báo đầy đủ coi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor160: vào Network Manager
<vubuntor160> mà hiện lên là: BMC MMC Storage
<Tux|Ubuntu> mục Mobile Broadband
<Tux|Ubuntu> Nhấn Add -> next ...
<vubuntor640> <Tux|Ubuntu>, thì lúc chọn Ubuntu để chạy
<vubuntor640> nó báo là error were found while checking drive for /
<vubuntor640> sau đó là The dish drive for /tmp are not ready yet ỏ not present
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor640: không vào được Ubuntu ?
<vubuntor640> sau đó có mấy lựa chọn là
<Tux|Ubuntu> fsck cái / đi
<vubuntor640> chính xác là vẫn vào đc, nhưng phải chọn bỏ qua lỗi
<vubuntor640> em thử rồi
<vubuntor640> vào recovery
<vubuntor640> chọn fsck
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor640: gần đây có thay đổi gì hệ thống không ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Bị từ khi nào ?
<vubuntor640> chỉ update thôi
<vubuntor640> bị từ chiều nay
<vubuntor640> Ubuntu 12.04
<Tux|Ubuntu> thường thì fsck là hết thui mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà 12.04 có lỗi cũng có gì lạ đâu :))
<vubuntor640> cơ mà lỗi này xem trên mạng thấy hướng dẫn chạy dpkg
<vubuntor640> chả thấy hết gì :(
<vubuntor160> có ai biết cài USB 3G 'HSDPA 3G wireless Modem" trên ubuntu 10.04.4 không ?
<vubuntor160> giúp mình với.
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor640: chụp được cái màn hình thì tốt
<Tux|Ubuntu> vì nói rất khó tưởng tượng
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor160: xài bản mới hơn đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vì 10.04 support mấy cái này kém lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor160: mình bó tay :)
 * Tux|Ubuntu có cách làm nhưng chức bạn vubuntor160 không làm được đâu
<vubuntor640> http://www.pchelpforum.nl/files.php?pid=463694&aid=23655432, nó báo y hệt 2 dòng dưới cùng, chỉ khác là /tmp thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mới update udev hở ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà /tmp để ở đâu ?
<vubuntor323> file:///home/quyn/Desktop/3g.png
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<vubuntor323> can giup cai 3G HSDPA tren ubuntu
<vubuntor640> mình để tất cả trên 1 phần vùng thôi
<vubuntor640> em để trên /dev/sda3/
<vubuntor640> alo ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor640: okie. vào shell update xem có hết không
<vubuntor640> vào shell là làm sao hả anh ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor640: update hệ thống đi
<_Tux_> có thể ubuntu fix trong vài ngày tới
<vubuntor640> ok
<vubuntor640> hồi nãy update cả kernel lên nhưng chưa thấy hết
<_Tux_> lỗi này đâu phải kernel
<_Tux_> vubuntor640: xài bản unstable thì nên chấp nhận thi thoảng bị một phát kiểu này thậm chí nặng hơn
<vubuntor640> ok anh
<vubuntor640> thanks
<vubuntor197> chào bạn
<vubuntor197> bạn có thể giúp mình
<vubuntor197> mình cài theme cho ubuntu
<vubuntor197> kéo theme vào cửa sổ appeariance sao vậy
<vubuntor197> sao mình kéo mà nó ko nhận :(
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-22
<vubuntor434> mọi người cho hỏi: làm sao giới hạn truy xuất phpmyadmin từ bên ngoài internet vào ???
<vubuntor434> mọi người cho hỏi: làm sao giới hạn truy xuất phpmyadmin từ bên ngoài internet vào ???
<n0bawk> vubuntor434: mạng ở nhà à
<vubuntor434> mang co quan
<vubuntor434> minh lam duoc roi, thanks
<vubuntor395> cho toi hoi co the dung after efects + adobe premiere + all plusgin tren ubuntu khong
<_Tux_> vubuntor395: Windows thẳng tiến
<vubuntor395> the co phan mem dung phim nao chuyen nghiep tren ubuntu khong anh
<C4NoC> dựng film à
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor395> van lam hieu ung + dung phim
<C4NoC> http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives
<bksupybot> Title: Windows and OS X Software Alternatives | Linux App Finder (at linuxappfinder.com)
<C4NoC> dzô kím tử coi
<vubuntor395> thank anh
<_Tux_> Mình thấy rất vô vọng =)
<vubuntor395> he dieu hanh cua macbook la gi va co the cai tren may binh thuong (khong phai cau apple) duoc khong anh
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> :-\
<C4NoC> đây là forum apple à
<_Tux_> Vào #ubuntu
<_Tux_> hết hỏi windows lại apple =)
<vubuntor395> khong em nghi la anh biet he dieu hanh cho macbook nen hoi thu thoi
<C4NoC> nope
 * C4NoC anti apple 
<vubuntor395> vi minh tim phan mem lam phim va hieu ung cho ubuntu khong thanh cong nen muon tim cua app xem sao thoi ma
<C4NoC> chuaw gì đã out à
<C4NoC> có cái cinefx kìa
<C4NoC> hê hê
<vubuntor100> aloo
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor100> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor100> Dòng canon cài đc trên armel ko?
<vubuntor153> sut' C4NoC
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> canon gì?
<C4NoC> armel là gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor100: hên xui
<vubuntor100> Là máy in canon
<vubuntor100> Driver có thể cài đặt được trên processor ARM ko?
<C4NoC> :|
<n0bawk> là sao?
<n0bawk> driver đóng nó ko build cho arm thì sao mà cài :3
<_Tux_> thế mới bảo hên xui
<_Tux_> vì nếu thằng debian nó nhận một trong các model cũ thì ngon
<_Tux_> không thì chịu :D
<vubuntor744> k0 hieu? trang live support cho u-vn nay` tren FF / backtrack toan` bi. lech. sang ben phai?
<vubuntor744> fsck
<vubuntor551> somebody here?
<Stanley00> NO!!! =))
<vubuntor551> Okey, nobody here
<vubuntor551> thôi ko đùa nữa, sao mình xem ảnh Facebook bằng Firefox nó bị tối nhỉ?
<Stanley00> có thể địa chỉ xem ảnh bị block
<Stanley00> ???
<vubuntor551> block? ko phải block
<vubuntor551> nó bị tối  đi
<vubuntor551> lỗi chỉ gặp trên Ubuntu 10.10 :-ss
<Stanley00> hình nào cũng bị à?
<vubuntor551> ừhm
<vubuntor551> nhớ cách đây 1 năm cài 10.10 cũng bị
<vubuntor551> vô trong about:config sửa cái gì đấy lại đc
<vubuntor551> mà giờ ko nhớ sửa chỗ mô :|
<Stanley00> hơ, vụ này lạ quá, xin lỗi nhưng /me không biết :(
<vubuntor551> Okey, hóng cao nhân vậy :-s
<vubuntor551> ảnh ng` ta chụp hoàng hôn xem thành buổi tối luôn :|
<vubuntor357> Mình đang sử dụng ubuntu 10.04 LTS và Unikey
<vubuntor357> khi dùng openoffice 3.2 theo bộ cài của Ubuntu thi gõ TV bình thường
<vubuntor357> Mình gỡ OpenOffice 3.2 ra và cài bản 3.3 thì bị lỗi TV như sau
<vubuntor357> gõ trò rồi enter thì bị troò
<vubuntor357> ai biết lỗi này làm ơn giúp mình với.
<Stanley00> lỗi này thì chịu khó nhấn "." hoặc "ctrl" rồi hãy enter bạn à
<CoconutCrab> lởm  dzậy
<vubuntor357> khi nhấn phím Ctrl cũng bị như vậy luôn
<vubuntor357> không ai khắc phục được lỗi này à ?
<vubuntor357> giúp mình với.
<Stanley00> vubuntor357: làm như mình nói lúc nãy không được à?
<vubuntor357> không khi nhấn phím Ctrl thì gõ chữ trò thành luoon chữ troò
<Stanley00> vậy thì chịu... thử với bản unikey mới xem
<vubuntor357> ok.
<vubuntor551> sâm quoăn hia?
<vubuntor893> Các bác ơi, em có cái dcom viettel mà sao cắm vào máy không kết nối được với mạng nhỉ? em dùng Ubuntu 10.04 lts
<vubuntor153> co ai hok cho minh hoi ty
<vubuntor153> minh dang cai centOS 5.7
<vubuntor153> chế độ install graphical khác text mode chỗ nào vậy all
<vubuntor153> với lại bộ centOS mình down có 2 đĩa, cài bằng đĩa 1 thì đĩa 2 làm gì đây :(
<Lokiheero> vubuntor153: chắc chứa mấy gói package để install khi cần
<Lokiheero> nếu máy connect internet được thì cũng ko cần lắm
<vubuntor153> Text mode và Graphic mode là gì vậy Loki ơi
<kid__> dòng lệnh và đồ hoạ
<vubuntor153> nên cài theo cái nào kid
<vubuntor153> lần đầu cài centOS nên chưa bit
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-23
<vubuntor602> hello
<vubuntor602> helloooooooo
<vubuntor602> có bạn nào biết cách gõ tiếng việt trong texmaker hem
<vubuntor602> minh ấn ctrl + space hoài mà nó hem ra gì hết á
<_Tux_> Nhấn tiếp mấy phát nữa
<_Tux_> không được thì restart texmaker
<vubuntor602> nhấn mỏi tay roài mà :(
<vubuntor602> mình dùng ibus
<vubuntor602> chọn language support roài
<vubuntor602> hiện tại đang gõ ngon nhưng vào texmaker ại hem được
<vubuntor602> hellooo, đi đâu mất tiêu rồi
<vubuntor602> :(
<vubuntor602> restart texmaker là seo?
<vubuntor602> tắt đi bật lại thì mình làm mấy lần roài >"<
<_Tux_> vubuntor602: thế thì ibus có bug với texmaker rồi
<favadi> texmaker hình như kde based nhỉ?
<_Tux_> favadi: Qt based
<vubuntor669> helloooo
<vubuntor669> :)
<vubuntor669> its me
<vubuntor669> co ai biet cach sua loi ibus tren texmaker hem
<vubuntor669> minh hoi tu buoi trua do
<C4NoC> hem
<C4NoC> texmaker xài qt hả
<C4NoC> thì dzô qtconfig chỉnh
<vubuntor669> how
<vubuntor669> chi cu hon ty
<vubuntor669> :)
<vubuntor669> bạn chỉ cụ thể hơn đi
<C4NoC> ai bít
<C4NoC> bị lỗi gì
<vubuntor669> kec
<vubuntor669> mình nhấn ctrl + space nhung khong ra
<C4NoC> có export trong bashrc chưa?
<C4NoC> vubuntor669: vào terminal gõ : env | grep ibus
<C4NoC> coi ra cái gì
<vubuntor669> hem ra gì hết
<C4NoC> export XMODIFIERS="@im=ibus"
<C4NoC> export GTK_IM_MODULE="ibus"
<C4NoC> export QT_IM_MODULE="ibus"
<vubuntor669> :(
<C4NoC> thêm 3 dòng đó vào .bashrc
<C4NoC> rồi logout ra
<C4NoC> dzô lại
<C4NoC> ~/.bashrc
<vubuntor669> ok để thử
<vubuntor642> :))
<vubuntor642> its me
<vubuntor642> hay quá
<vubuntor642> được roài
<vubuntor642> :))
<vubuntor642> thank you so much
<vubuntor642> đơn giản thế mình search hoài không ra, :)
<vubuntor642> còn việc nưa
<vubuntor642> làm sao dùng được chi libre zậy
<vubuntor642> chỉ giùm luôn bạn ơi
<vubuntor642> :)
<vubuntor642> đâu roài :(
<vubuntor642> :((
<vubuntor642> bác canoc hay ai đó biết cách chay ibus với libre hem
<vubuntor429> helloo
<vubuntor429> mình còn lỗi ibus với libre nưa
<vubuntor429> có bạn nào biết cách sửa hem
<_Tux_> gõ ctrl+space =))
<C4NoC> jề
<vubuntor429> chuẩn
<vubuntor429> đúng nó rồi
<vubuntor429> :(
<vubuntor429> lại đi đâu hết roài
<vubuntor429> :(
 * n2i whois vubuntor429
<vubuntor429> cos ai biet cach fix ibus zoi libre hem
<vubuntor429> :((
<n2i> vubuntor429: ibus với libre? Vấn đề gì vậy cậu?
<vubuntor429> nhấn ctrol + sapce no hem ra
<vubuntor429> làm sao giờ
<vubuntor429> :(
 * n2i sao chưa gặp vấn đề gì điên điên với ibus nhỉ :3
<vubuntor954> anh ơi cho em hỏi có cái được compiz tên ubuntu 11.10 không, em seảch mãi mà không tháy ai đề cập và cách cài cả
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> xài unity đi
<vubuntor954> nghĩa là nó không tương thích ạ, uhm thank anh phí quá nửa ngày ngồi search @@@
<n2i> hem rõ nữa. thấy trong Ubuntu Tweak có đôi thứ cho compiz đó, xài đỡ.
<vubuntor429> tui cai libre tu ppa tren lachpad
<vubuntor429> khong biet co sao hem
<vubuntor429> :(
<n2i> hmm, maybe
<vubuntor429> :((
<vubuntor429> vay lam sao gio
<n2i> ibus có log err hem nhỉ.
<vubuntor954> thế còn cái cube desktop thì sao anh, có tích hợp vào được không
<vubuntor872> toi ket noi may in voi may tinh , khi in thu may bao loi nhu sau :There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'.
<n2i> vubuntor954: cube desktop tức là compiz đó bạn
<vubuntor954> hi cai` duoc cube desktop rùi sướng
<vubuntor954> em cài được rùi nhưng compiz thì chịu híc đợi bản nâng cấp vậy
<redlotus> vubuntor954: xài chán ngay ấy mà :))
<vubuntor954> híc nhưng vẫn chưa tìm được cái xoay vòng tronf như cái họp ở desktop :(((
<n2i> vubuntor954: muốn xài compiz mà giờ mới đến với Ubuntu thì hơi muộn rồi ;))
 * n2i chưa có máy in mà xài, nhưng xài máy in ... ảo thì thấy đẹp cả :P
<vubuntor954> híc hem phải xài ubuntu chứ, lang thang trên mạng thấy có cái compiz đẹp nên mún cài vô thui :D
<n2i> vậy về xài 10.10 có lẽ đúng mục đích hơn :)
<vubuntor954> ^^
<vubuntor325> hi
<vubuntor325> is there everyone here?
<redlotus> }hi
<vubuntor961> chào mọi người
<vubuntor961> giúp m vụ này vs
<vubuntor961> hiện nay m đang có vps chạy win, m muốn có 1 cái SSH nên định làm như sau: cài máy ảo trên vps chạy win, HDH máy ảo là ubutun, sau đó tạo SSH bằng Tunnelier, mọi người thấy khả thi k?
<n2i> một ssh? what for?
<vubuntor961> m đang tìm hiểu cách tạo SSH
<vubuntor961> chả có host free để thử, sẵn có con vps free nên thử xem thế nào
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> kiếm cái ssh server cho windows ấy
<n2i> đồ free có mà
<n2i> :)
<vubuntor961> là như thế nào
<vubuntor961> bạn nói rõ đi
<n2i> tức là bạn tạo một cái ssh daemon trên win cũng được
<n2i> và xài thôi :)
<n2i> ko nhất thiết là Linux mới xài được ssh mà.
<vubuntor961> bạn có bài nào hướng dẫn k
<vubuntor961> khó thiệt
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor501> em mới cài gnome 3
<vubuntor501> nhưng không biết bật terminal bằng tổ hợp phím nào
<vubuntor501> ???
<vubuntor501> hello
<vubuntor141> alooooooooooo
<vubuntor141> có ai trong phòng không?
<vubuntor141> alooooooooooooooooo
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-24
<vubuntor252> mình mới cài ubuntu11.10
<vubuntor252> máy mình rất hay bị đơ
<vubuntor252> cho mình hỏi làm thế nào biết các chương trình đang chạy trên ubuntu
<n2i> system monitor
<vubuntor252> ?
<vubuntor252> cụ thể hơn được không bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor252: dùng system monitor :D
<n2i> Ubuntu có cái system monitor đó bạn
<n2i> htop cũng được
<n2i> :)
<vubuntor252> uh
<_Tux_> vubuntor252: nói chung là xài thử unity2d hoặc GNOME classic xem có bị nữa không
<vubuntor252> chromium thì nên dùng phần mền hỗ trợ dowload nào
<n2i> aria2, wget :3
<n2i> Gwget ấy :P
<vubuntor252> mấy phần mềm bạn vừa nói ấy khi mình click vào chữ dowload trên trình duyệt thì nó có tự động chạy ko?
<vubuntor252> kiểu như IDM ấy
<n2i> ko :3
<kid__> thế cứ jdownloader mà táng
<vubuntor252> mình tìm trên soft center ko thấy :(
<n2i> giá có cái orbit cho Linux nhẩy :)
<vubuntor252> Jdownload
<n2i> vubuntor252: Jdownloader có ppa
<vubuntor252> hình như jdownload là add on cho fifox mà
<_Tux_> n2i: jDownloader ngon hơn
<kid__> .g jdownloader
<bkphenny> kid__: http://jdownloader.org/
<n2i> vubuntor252: hem phải.
<_Tux_> còn mình dùng firefox thì cứ DTA mà táng
<_Tux_> cool :x
<vubuntor252> làm sao khởi động system monitor
<kid__> _Tux_: vừa kéo 6x bằng dta
<kid__> =))
<n2i> vote: Firefox (+ Flashgot) + DTA
<_Tux_> kid__: chẹp, mình kéo 2MB/s =))
<kid__> lolz
<_Tux_> (mạng cty)
 * kid__ vào xó
<_Tux_> vubuntor252: nhấn phím Windows
<vubuntor252> mình dùng chromium :(
<_Tux_> gõ system
<vubuntor252> Jdowload dùng ntn vậy bạn? mình tải về duôi .sh ko biết dùng ntn
<CoconutC1ab> nhấn đúp
<vubuntor252> uh mình nhấn đúp nó hiện lên toàn chữ :(
<CoconutC1ab> chuột phải, properties, permission, execute
<nguyenkienr> test
<Lokiheero> what test?
<nguyenkienr> :D
<Lokiheero> cười cái giề
<nguyenkienr> CUOI NHE RANG CHU SAOO
<CoconutC1ab> :-/
<_Tux_> vubuntor252: cài JRE rồi chạy nó bằng cách nhấn đúp
<Tux|Windoof> nguyenkienr: wtf
<Tux|Windoof> get info về mình làm chi ?
<nguyenkienr> :D
<nguyenkienr> Test choi thoi
<vubuntor490> phan vung de cai ubuntu tao phan vung chon mount point la /boot dung luong bao nhieu thi vua ?
<vubuntor490> ai biet lam on giup minh voi.
<nguyenkienr> 100M la dc
<vubuntor490> cam on
<vubuntor490> nen chon la Beginning hay End ?
<nguyenkienr> tuỳ ý
<vubuntor490> co gi khac nhau giua Beginning va End khoong nhir ?
<vubuntor490> Mount point la /boot thi phai chon la Primary phai khong ?
<nguyenkienr> logical cũng được  ko vấn đề gì hết
<vubuntor490> vang.
<vubuntor490> HDD cua minh 500Gb minh da chia /boot 100Mb va swap la 4Gb roi
<vubuntor490> phan vung tiep theo minh chon mount point la / thi nen cho dung luong la bao nhieeu nhi ?
<nguyenkienr> tuỳ bạn, dùng nhiều cho nhiều dùng ít cho ít.
<nguyenkienr> nếu để chung / với /home thì cho nhiều chút
<vubuntor490> ok
<vubuntor490> co phai phan vung chon mount point la /home, /usr, v.v... deu nam trong phan vung chon mount point la / khong ?
<nguyenkienr> nếu mới dung thì ko cần chia nhiều phân vùng là gì cả
<nguyenkienr> bạn chỉ cần 1 cái cho /boot và 1 cái cho / thôi
<nguyenkienr> sau này tìm hiều bạn sẽ biết chia thế nào cho ổn
<nguyenkienr> :)
<vubuntor490> ok. cam on
* Topic unset by nguyenkienr on #ubuntu-vn
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<vubuntor490> minh cai ubuntu 11.10 64bit khi khoi dong xong vao "System Info" phan "Graphics" dong "Driver" co chu "Unknown" la sao nhi ?
<vubuntor490> co phai la chua nha Driver do hoa khong ?
<vubuntor490> May tinh cua minh la Dell N4110
<nguyenkienr> Ke no di
<pocolo981> alo
<songoku> blo
<pocolo981> mấy bạn cho mình hỏi command gì mà check xem là file hay f
<CoconutCrab> man bash
<pocolo981> man bash là lệnh tìm hiểu về bash mà
<pocolo981> lâu mình ko dùng nên ko nhớ lắm
<CoconutCrab> bash biết được file với folder mà
<pocolo981> hình như là ls gì nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> type?
<pocolo981> bạn ơi , nếu mình ko có quyền admin chỉ là user được dùng các chương trình , ko dc cài thêm chương trình vì ko có quyền s
<pocolo981> sudo
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<pocolo981> vậy có cách nào cho phép mình sudo để cài thêm plugin cho browser ko
<CoconutCrab> plugin cho browser thì là per user mà?
<pocolo981> per user là g
<pocolo981> user trên máy ko có quyền sudo . Nó báo ko thuộc nhóm sudoerrs :
<pocolo981> :D
<CoconutCrab> tức là user nào thì plugin nằm trong home của người đó
<CoconutCrab> à, add ons chứ
<CoconutCrab> add ons không nhớ có cài per user được không ấy nhỉ :-/
<CoconutCrab> về lý thuyết chắc được
<pocolo981> tưởng add on vs plugin giống nhau
<pocolo981> đều là hàng đính kèm
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> 1 cái là viết dùng xul, javascript ấy
<CoconutCrab> còn plugin thường là file nhị phân theo kiến trúc/hệ điều hành đó
<CoconutCrab> ví dụ flashblock là addons, nó hide các elem của flash
<pocolo981> vậy tức là viết plugin khó hơn :(
<CoconutCrab> còn flash là plugin, nó là cục .so đi kèm
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<CoconutCrab> tất nhiên, plugin can thiệt vào hệ thống được
<pocolo981> thế tức là ko có cách để cài flash trên browser nếu ko có quyền sudo
<CoconutCrab> hmmm
<CoconutCrab> về lý thuyết thì có
<CoconutCrab> nhưng không rõ bỏ vào folder nào trong ~/.mozilla
<CoconutCrab> .g install firefox plugin per user linux
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/howdoi/how-do-i-install-plugins-for-firefox-in-linux/199
<bksupybot> Title: How do I... Install plugins for Firefox in Linux? | TechRepublic (at www.techrepublic.com)
<CoconutCrab> cp /usr/lib/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so /home/USERNAME/.mozilla/pugins (where USERNAME is the actual username)
<CoconutCrab> đó, copy cái cục .so vào ~/mozilla/plugins là được
<pocolo981> vấn đề mình muốn hỏi là : làm cách nào để cài plugin hay any soft app nào trên ubuntu mà ko có quyền sudo
<CoconutCrab> ^ đấy
<CoconutCrab> thay vì copy vào /usr
<CoconutCrab> thì copy vào ~ thôi
<pocolo981> tức là thay vì copy bằng command thì copy bằng thao tác chuột :|
<CoconutCrab> vẫn lệnh thôi
<CoconutCrab> nhưng để ra prefix khác
<pocolo981> thế có phải tạo link liên kết k
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> để đường dẫn vào env $PATH là được
<pocolo981> đấy là cài plugin cho browser khi mà mozilla đã có sẵn . NẾu cài một cái mới hoàn toàn như pidgin thì áp dụng làm sao
<CoconutCrab> tự tạo folder, nhét nguyên xi vào, thay PATH là được
<pocolo981> thế tức là cài bất cứ phần mềm nào trên máy vs quyền user chỉ việc : tạo folder , giải nén nó vào , thay PATH rồi để nó vào mục nào
<CoconutCrab> không hẳn là giải nén
<CoconutCrab> nói chung bạn hiểu về file thực thi, thư viện và LHS bạn sẽ rõ ngay thôi mà
<pocolo981> nhưng ví dụ như cài plugin flash kia , khi copy xong phải chown cho nó . Nhưng chown lại đòi quyền root , mà mình ko đc quyền này thì tạo folder copy file cũng ko chạy đc
<CoconutCrab> cp mà cần chown à?
<pocolo981> ko
<pocolo981> cp xong r
<pocolo981> ồi
<CoconutCrab> cp nó tự set own sang user hiện tại
<pocolo981> nhưng cần phải chown cho nó quyền chạy ko cần phải là root
<pocolo981> hix
<CoconutCrab> chạy vẫn chạy được có sao đâu
<pocolo981> vì link bạn đưa có đoạn
<pocolo981> Now, you need to change ownership of the file so it can be used by a non-root user. Do this with the command (run as root from within the /home/USERNAME/.mozilla/plugins directory — whereUSERNAME is the actual name of the standard user):
<CoconutCrab> chả cần
<CoconutCrab> bỏ qua bước đó
<pocolo981> vậy tức là theo lý thuyết trên , mình hoàn toàn có thể cài và chạy  bất kỳ phần mềm nào trên máy mà mình chỉ là user
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> tất nhiên nếu phần mềm đó không đụng chạm gì đến root
<CoconutCrab> nhưng thường ít lắm
<pocolo981> nhưng cái đụng đến root toàn phải chạm vào hệ thống đúng ko bạn
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<pocolo981> ví dụ như kiểu apt-get install cái gì đấy đúng k
<CoconutCrab> ờm
<pocolo981> vậy tức là apt-get install là nó lấy từ host định sẵn , gọi tên soft , hệ thống chỉ việc bắt link và tải về
<pocolo981> khác vs cách bạn chỉ trên , là mình tải bằng cách thông thường về rồi nhét nó vào thư mục :D
<CoconutCrab> thế rốt cuộc bạn định làm gì?
<pocolo981> cài plugin thôi
<pocolo981> nhưng qua giải thích của bạn mình hiểu hơn về apt-get install
<pocolo981> :)
<CoconutCrab> apt-get nó làm nhiều trò hơn
<CoconutCrab> nhưng giải thích nó thì mất cả ngày :-/
 * n2i nãy giờ đã nói gì đến apt-get đâu nhỉ :)
<CoconutCrab> có
<CoconutCrab> từ đầu
<pocolo981> mà apt-get còn có trò gì nữa
<CoconutCrab> man apt
<pocolo981> ok
<pocolo981> :
<pocolo981> :D
<pocolo981> vậy mình có thể tạo ra một ppt của riêng minh , sau đó chỉ viecj sudo bất cứ cái gì từ host của mình về = tên soft đấy là đc ?
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<pocolo981> bạn là mod à
<CoconutCrab> không
 * CoconutCrab lao công
<pocolo981> à là mod :)) mình ko để ý
<pocolo981> bạn cho mình hỏi thêm 1 cái nữa nhé
<CoconutCrab> okay
<pocolo981> nếu mình sudo cái plugin đấy thì chắc chắn nó vào thư mục / chứ ko vào /home... đúng k
<pocolo981> tức là vào folder của root
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<CoconutCrab> /usr/....
<pocolo981> vậy /usr chứa tất cả các file của tất cả account trên máy hay chỉ root
<CoconutCrab> của hệ thống
<pocolo981> của hệ thống mà nó đặt tên user nghe dễ nhầm tưởng nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<n2i> usr, không phải user <-- :|
<pocolo981> thế là gì bạn
<n2i> Unix System Resource
<pocolo981> ăc
 * CoconutCrab cũng nghĩ nó là user
<pocolo981> giỏi linux có dễ kiếm việc ko mấy bạn
<pocolo981> giỏi là ở mức có thẻ config đc server tùy ý ấy
<CoconutCrab> hem biết
 * CoconutCrab lao công
<pocolo981> :))
<pocolo981> nếu mình chỉ có quyền user có lý thuyết nào có thể thay đổi user thành superuser k
<n2i> *giỏi *'bất cứ gì' thì chắc cũng có việc. nhưng vấn đề là *giỏi = ? :3
<CoconutCrab> có
<pocolo981> như nào bạn
<CoconutCrab> hack root
<pocolo981> là như nào bạn
<CoconutCrab> là hack nó thôi
<CoconutCrab> kiếm lỗ hổng bảo mật
<CoconutCrab> uốn người lại chui qua
<songoku> hỏi thằng adm
<songoku> ê
<songoku> pass mày là gì
<songoku> thế cho nhanh
<pocolo981> hix
<pocolo981> thế kiểu như dùng shellcode á
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<pocolo981> còn cách nào ngoài 2 cách trên k
<pocolo981> :D
 * n2i Phức Văn Tạp lắm nhỉ? :3
<CoconutCrab> bay rồi ha
<GeekComp> móa
<n2i> .g video thumb with mplayer
<bkphenny> n2i: http://sites.google.com/site/me20305812/
<afterlastangel> =))
<Tux|Away> thằng Trúc vào cười cái xong đi ra lol
<vubuntor786> help me
<vubuntor786> co' ai kg?
<vubuntor596> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor596> em đang cần giúp đỡ về ubuntu
<vubuntor596> có ai ở đó không ạ?
<vubuntor750> alo
<vubuntor750> có ai ở đó không?
<vubuntor750> có thể giúp em được không?
<nguyenkienr> ?
<vubuntor750> hi
<vubuntor750> chào anh nguyễn kiên
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-25
<vubuntor750> hiện tại em mới cài ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor750> sử dụng chung với xp
<vubuntor750> và khi cài xong vào ubuntu thì không lên mạng được
<vubuntor750> bây giờ phai làm sao hở anh?
<vubuntor750> alo
<vubuntor750> alo
<vubuntor750> có ai đó không ạh
<vubuntor666> alo
<vubuntor666> alo
<vubuntor666> có ai không
<vubuntor666> có ai không?
<vubuntor666> help me
<vubuntor666> alo
<vubuntor666> có ai ở đây không?
<vubuntor666> giúp mình với
<vubuntor666> ubuntu thật chán
<vubuntor666> hừm
<vubuntor666> hỏi mà không có ai trả lời
<vubuntor666> hic
<vubuntor666> dẹp cái diễn đàn này cho rồi
<vubuntor666> từ sáng đến giờ
<vubuntor666> hỏi mà không có ai trả lời hết
<vubuntor666> sặc
<n2i> :|
<n2i> vubuntor666: fsck you!
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<n2i> vubuntor666: Bạn có vấn đề gì với Ubuntu? Cứ trình bày, từ từ sẽ có người trả lời, nếu có ai đang online
<vubuntor732> cho hỏi muốn xoá driver wifi để cài lại trong ubuntu 11.10 ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor732: tại sao phải làm thế ?
<vubuntor732> vì mình sài 2 hệ điều hành , không nhớ có xoá bậy gì bên win 7 không, giờ qua bên ubuntu có mạng nhưng không vào được. Wifi nhà mình sài IP tĩnh trên win 7, nhưng lúc mới cài Ubuntu chỉnh auto DHP vẫn vào được. Giờ thì không vào được
<_Tux_> vubuntor732: bạn cài Ubuntu chung với Win7 hay là riêng ?
<vubuntor732> mình cài win 7 trước rùi tạo phân vùng khác sau đó bỏ đĩa vô cài Ubuntu, mỗi lần vô phải boot win 7 hoặc ubuntu, chắc là riêng, cái này mình không rành
<vubuntor732> bỏ đĩa Ubuntu vô cài tạo phân vùng EX.. gì đó . trên win 7 ko thấy phân vùng đó
<_Tux_> .g wiki ubuntu-vn.org wifi windows
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Driver_cho_Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Driver cho Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor732> mình cài đủ hết driver không thiếu, chỉ muốn xoá driver wifi để khi máy mình restart nó tự cài wifi lại
<_Tux_> vubuntor732: cái này có thể do windows nó tắt card wifi đi
<_Tux_> còn ubuntu nó không wake được dậy
<_Tux_> chứ drivers nếu ubuntu tự nhận thì cài lại nó cũng vậy mà
<_Tux_> có phải như Windows đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor732: đừng pm
<_Tux_> kiên nhẫn vì có thể người trả lời đang bận
<vubuntor732> ok thanks mình sẽ tự tìm hiểu
<vubuntor732> mình thắc mắc là không có code nào xoá driver wifi àh
<_Tux_> vubuntor732: code ?
<vubuntor732> lệnh trong terminal đó bạn ..hixx
<_Tux_> modprobe -r <tên modules driver>
<_Tux_> hoặc
<_Tux_> rmmod <tên modules>
<vubuntor732> <tên modules driver> là tên card wifi mình phải ko bạn
<vubuntor732> và <tên modules> cũng là nó luôn phải không bạn, sorry tại mình kém..hixx
<vubuntor180> bạn nào giúp mình vấn đề về mount phân vùng với :(
<v0ld3m0r248> vd : mkdir xp
<v0ld3m0r248> mount /dev/sda1 xp : xong
<vubuntor180> dang mount thi tat ngang nen con 1 phan vung chua mount dc
<vubuntor180> gio muon mount lai phan vung day thi lam the nao
<vubuntor180> ko xoa duoc trong /media
<vubuntor180> moi cai ubuntu nen chua biet gi
<v0ld3m0r248> chay. cfdisk /dev/sda xem
<v0ld3m0r248> doc. ki~ huong' dan~ di
<v0ld3m0r248> tren forum co' nhieu` bai` roi`
<n2i> vubuntor180: sao dòng đầu gõ tiếng Việt, mà các dòng sau thì không bạn?
<n2i> đang mount thì tắt ngang = ?
<vubuntor180> chưa quen lắm :D
<vubuntor180> m tưởng gõ lệnh trong fstab xong save là đc
<vubuntor180> xong res lại thấy màn tối thui ko chạy gì
<vubuntor180> chơf mai ko đc nên tắt ngang
<vubuntor180> bật lại thì thấy 2 phân vùng mount đc rồi
<vubuntor180> (có thêm biểu tượng gì đấy trong media)
<vubuntor180> còn 1 cái thì chưa có nên mình nghĩ là chưa mount đc
<v0ld3m0r248> vubuntor180: tje
<n2i> vubuntor180: bạn dùng fstab để mount tự động?
<v0ld3m0r248> the' ban. mu0n' moun cai' j ?
 * n2i đang có dòng mới, ctrl + l nhát, khỏi đọc luôn :3
<vubuntor180> theo bài hướng dẫn cài ubuntu 11.10 trong box đó
<v0ld3m0r248> dang dung` pidgin k0 lam the' dc
<vubuntor180> m mount 3 ổ windows 7, data, films
<vubuntor180> có phải ổ nào mount dc rồi thì ở trong media nó hiện thêm cái hình ổ cứng ở góc phải dưới mỗi thư mục ko
<n2i> vubuntor180: auto mount?
<n2i> v0ld3m0r248: đang pidgin đây :)
<vubuntor180> hình như thế
<vubuntor180> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=17402
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 11.10!! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> vubuntor180: auto mount thì cũng là do bạn chỉ định nó mount vào đâu. Và điểm mount vào thực sự chỉ là một thư mục thôi.
<n2i> ví dụ các thư mục đó sẽ là: /media/folder1, ...
<vubuntor180> nhưng lúc khởi động nó bảo có lỗi khi mount
<vubuntor180> nên mình đoán là có cái chưa mount xong
<v0ld3m0r248> minh cha? bao gio` de? auto mount ca?
<v0ld3m0r248> khi nao` can` du~ lieu. j moi' mount
<v0ld3m0r248> k may bad sector thi mount met. lam'
<vubuntor180> ơ mình vẫn chưa hiểu mount để làm gì
<vubuntor180> truy cập vào cũng được mà nhỉ :-?
<vubuntor180> vậy muốn bỏ hết mấy cái automount đã làm thì làm thế nào
<n2i> ủa :|
<n2i> thế không phải bạn tự tay chỉnh cái file fstab đó sao?
<vubuntor180> mình đọc theo hướng dẫn chứ đâu có hiểu làm gì đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor180: đọc cái link kia nó không giải thích mount là gì à ?
<vubuntor180> nó bảo để gán vào media :-?
<v0ld3m0r248> n2i: :)
<vubuntor180> gán làm gì?
<v0ld3m0r248> vubuntor180: dinh. dang. fat / fat32 k can` mount
<vubuntor180> máy m win 7 nên ntfs cả
<v0ld3m0r248> dang. ntfs moi' can` mount
<v0ld3m0r248> hien. tai. khoi? dong. co' vao` dc win 7 k0 ?
<vubuntor180> có
<v0ld3m0r248> vay. mount tot'
<vubuntor180> vậy nên để auto mount hay ko
<v0ld3m0r248> k0 can` thiet'
<v0ld3m0r248> thich' thi de? k0 thi` thoi
<vubuntor180> vậy tắt thì tắt thế nào
<v0ld3m0r248> them dau' # vao` dau` dong` muon' ta'
<v0ld3m0r248> vay. muon' automount lam` j` ?
<vubuntor180> thế thì mấy thư mục trong /media nó có tự mất ko
<v0ld3m0r248> a` nham`
<v0ld3m0r248> k0
<v0ld3m0r248> thu muc. trong /media no' se~ tu. mount khi khoi? dong.
<vubuntor180> ơ mới cài nên  nói sao biết vậy thôi
<vubuntor180> chưa tìm hiểu nhiều
<v0ld3m0r248> :-D
<v0ld3m0r248> welcome to ubuntu :D
<vubuntor180> auto với không auto thì khác gì nhau nhỉ
<v0ld3m0r248> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor180> tốc độ nhanh hơn à
<_Tux_> vubuntor180: chả khác gì nhau
<vubuntor180> nhấp vào thì nó cũng mount cho mình thì phải
<_Tux_> ngoài việc tự động và phải nhấn mới mount
<v0ld3m0r248> :-X
<_Tux_> Còn việc có để auto mount hay không
<_Tux_> thì do bạn thôi, thích thì để, không thì thôi
<vubuntor180> xóa thì thêm # như bạn nói đó à
<_Tux_> Tùy cách mount mà cái thư mục trong /media có còn hay không khi umount
<_Tux_> uhm
<_Tux_> nếu trong /etc/fstab
<_Tux_> còn U không mount được ntfs thì là lỗi của Windows
<vubuntor180> ubuntu rắc rối vãi
<_Tux_> vào Windows check lại nó rồi vào Ubuntu mount
<_Tux_> vubuntor180: ờ
<vubuntor180> người dùng bt khó mà dùng đc :-s
<_Tux_> dùng mịa Windows khỏi phải nghĩ
<vubuntor180> hỏi sao toàn dân lập trình xài
<_Tux_> vubuntor180: người bình thường thì người ta cũng chả hâm gì
<_Tux_> động tới fstab
 * _Tux_ bơm xe vỉa hè, xài cho đỡ buồn
<vubuntor180> à cái này chắc ko chạy đc visual studio nhỉ
<vubuntor180> thế là vẫn phải giữ lại win 7:-j
<v0ld3m0r248> :-D
<v0ld3m0r248> va` dinh' virus thi rang' ma` hoc. cach' cai` win lay'
<_Tux_> vubuntor180: chạy được sao không
<_Tux_> vubuntor180: mà thôi dùng mịa Windows 7 đi
<_Tux_> xài Ubuntu làm gì ?
<vubuntor180> đệc học môn linux mới cài
<v0ld3m0r248> :-D
<vubuntor180> chứ ko cài làm gì
<vubuntor180> =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor180: đệc, tạch cmnr cho sướng =))
<v0ld3m0r248> tru0ng` que' nao` ma` day. linux vay ?
<vubuntor180> bác chắc bên voz :-j
<vubuntor180> trường nào chả dạy :-j
<v0ld3m0r248> uc.
<_Tux_> vubuntor180: đếu học nữa
<v0ld3m0r248> linux gi0` vjp nh0? :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor180: bảo ông thầy "tao đếu dùng được"
<vubuntor180> thấy học thì đứa nào cũng hì hục cài
<v0ld3m0r248> lolz , =))
<vubuntor180> thi xong hâuf hết là xóa luôn
<vubuntor180> =))
 * _Tux_ cười đểu
<v0ld3m0r248> tru` may' cai' truong` aptech, niit ra no' co' giao' trinh` roi` thi` mo? ra ma` d0c.
<v0ld3m0r248> dinh. h0c. lap. trinh` mang. thi` m0` mo` cho het'
<v0ld3m0r248> con` h0c. nganh` khac
<v0ld3m0r248> nganh` khac' thi win 7, win 8 dj
<vubuntor180> ờ m học bên mạng
<vubuntor180> mà thầy toàn bảo lập trình visual studio
<vubuntor180> :-j
<v0ld3m0r248> roi` lai. .NET C#
<v0ld3m0r248> co' h0c. assembly k0 bac' vubuntor180 ?
<vubuntor180> ko
<_Tux_> chả liên quan gì :))
<vubuntor180> bọn kĩ thuật máy tính mới học cái đấy
<v0ld3m0r248> chan' nhi ?
<_Tux_> thấy thằng học CNTT nào cũng chỉ nói học bên mạng rồi bên lập trình
<_Tux_> ngành CNTT có mỗi thế thôi à ?
<vubuntor180> :-s
<vubuntor180> việt nam thì có thế thôi
 * _Tux_ bơm xe này
 * CoconutCrab lau nhà
<CoconutCrab> wait
<vubuntor180> còn cái khác chỉ để nghiên cứu
<CoconutCrab> mình còn không được học IT :'(
<_Tux_> vubuntor180: nhầm
<v0ld3m0r248> minh` lam` photocopy, nay`
<_Tux_> vubuntor180: ở VN thì cũng như các nước khác thôi
<vubuntor180> tươngr trong đây toàn dây IT chớ
<_Tux_> vubuntor180: đã bảo toàn nông dân trồng rau mà
<v0ld3m0r248> IT la` it' ma`
 * _Tux_ Mr BÆ¡m
<vubuntor180> :-j
 * n2i Mrs Vá
<n2i> :P
<v0ld3m0r248> ah dc dc lam'
<v0ld3m0r248> t0t'
<vubuntor180> nông dân =))
<vubuntor180> thôi vọc tiếp đã
<vubuntor180> chào các bạn
<vubuntor180> =))
 * _Tux_ chắc lại SV một trường xịn 
 * CoconutCrab nhấp chè
<CoconutCrab> life is good
<v0ld3m0r248> I T0` Vjt Ngan =))
<vubuntor184> anh owi
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor184> máy em cài linux mint 12
<vubuntor184>  nhưng k nghe được nhạc ạ
<n2i> :|
<n2i> các âm thanh khác có nghe được ko?
<n2i> vào sound trong setting có thấy gì đặc biệt ko?
<vubuntor184> k thấy phần sound ạ
<vubuntor184> 2012-03-25 02:39:24,610 DEBUG: updating <jockey.detection.LocalKernelModulesDriverDB instance at 0x8fdf2cc> 2012-03-25 02:39:26,438 DEBUG: reading modalias file /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/modules.alias 2012-03-25 02:39:26,642 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/b43 2012-03-25 02:39:26,657 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/disable-upstream-nvidia 2012-03-25 02:39:26,692 WARNING:
 * n2i chẳng nhìn ra cái chi cchi
<n2i> vubuntor184: paste lên đâu đó rồi send link qua đây
<n2i> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor184> http://paste.ubuntu.com/899041/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor184> :)
<vubuntor184> http://paste.ubuntu.com/899041/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> jockey là liên quan tới VGA chứ sao lại là sound ?
<vubuntor662> alo
<vubuntor662> cho mình hỏi có cách nào giải nén file rar có file tiếng việt vậy
<vubuntor662> alo
<CoconutCrab> giải nén bình thường
<vubuntor662> há»±
<vubuntor662> file rar mà nội dung bên trong có file tên tiếng việt
<CoconutCrab> chả sao cả
<vubuntor662> minhg chưa bao giờ giải nén đc
<CoconutCrab> tiếng tây tiếng tàu tiếng ta okay hết
<vubuntor662> Cannot create /media/sda6/Game/mdaudio/B?n tin m?ng xuƒn m?i.mp3 Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character WARNING: Attempting to correct the invalid file name
<CoconutCrab> để sang locale khác đi
<vubuntor662> locale khác là chỗ nào nữa :(
<CoconutCrab> copy vào home giải nén coi
<vubuntor662> copy cái gì bác ơi
<vubuntor662> cho em lại cái link
<vubuntor662> mới đứt mạng
<CoconutCrab> ci
<CoconutCrab> copy cái file đó vào home giải nén coi
<vubuntor662> vẫn thế :-s
<CoconutCrab> gõ thử LANG=vi_VN.TCVN unrar e <tên file rar>
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-18
<vubuntor336> hello
<vubuntor336> can  you help me
<vubuntor336> ??
<vubuntor336> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 but i can't start ibus-unikey when ubuntu start. Everyday, i must turn on it when using, so how do i use ??
<C4NoC> add vào auto start ấy
<vubuntor777> Chào mọi người. Tình hình e đang tập tành dùng linux, e muốn cài lên USB để dùng thử..E đã dùng UUI và LUC nh ko boot được. Xin cho e một bài hướng dẩn cụ thể cách cài đặt, vì e search mãi ko thấy các nào khác.
<MintyCrab> 32/q
<vubuntor236> 22
<vubuntor236> co ai giai dap giup ko ta
<vubuntor236> ping 123.23.63.25
<vubuntor236> 222222222222
<root____> co bac nao bit pm nao bmark tot ko nhi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-19
<vubuntor152> Các bạn cho mình giữa 2 bản: ubuntu-12.04.2-alternate ( Alternate install CD for PC (Intel x86) và ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop (Desktop CD for 64-bit PC (AMD64)
<vubuntor152> Mình vào trang: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ thấy có quá nhiều phiên bản nên ko biết phải dùng bản nào? Mình dùng cho lap dell N4030.
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (Precise Pangolin) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor152: alternate dùng để upgrade
<_Tux_> hoặc để cài đặt minimum install
<_Tux_> từ text console
<vubuntor152> Vậy mình down bản Destop (64b) PC (AMD64) về install trên lap bình thường đúng không bạn?
<_Tux_> yeah
<vubuntor152> Tks _Tux_ để mình tạo usb boot làm xem sao. Have a nice day.
<vubuntor299> Minh moi su dung ubuntu
<vubuntor299> Chua biet cach cai dat
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-20
<vubuntor093> Các bạn giúp mình vấn đề này tý (đã đọc FAQ & google) nhưng vẫn ko làm được.
<vubuntor093> Mình cài driver card vga cho ati mobiliti radeon 5430, bằng cách cho nó tự nhận trong Hardware (nhưng install xong thì nó bảo kích hoạt thành công nhưng không dùng được)
<vubuntor093> Đọc trên FAQ thì down gói của AMD về cài nhưng vẫn Package build failed! Package build utility output: ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 294: ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: debclean: not found ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 295: ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: dpkg-buildpackage: not found Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.3c6fDX
<vubuntor093> Bạn nào có giải pháp nào khác không (mình cài cho lap dell N4030)
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> ati há»­
<C4NoC> mêt lắm
<C4NoC> xài default đi
<vubuntor093> ko có cách nào khắc phục hả bạn?
<C4NoC> lâu rồi ko xài ati
<C4NoC> chịu
<vubuntor093> Tks bạn. ngồi mò sáng giờ ko được :((
<baotm>  em đang đi hẹn với 1 girl
<baotm> chả biết nói như thế nào
<baotm> anh em gợi ý nào :(
<baotm> camerun quá :(
<baotm> sr nghen, vì chán quá chả biết làm gì nên chia sẽ thôi chứ ko sì pam đâu
<CrabWalker> okay
<CrabWalker> đến thấy biết nói về cái gì thì nói
<CrabWalker> okay
<CrabWalker> hoặc là đi thực hành luôn, hoặc là chán chả thèm coi
<CrabWalker> ( ._.)
<vubuntor445> hi every body
<CoconutCrab> everybody says hi
<vubuntor445> các anh chị ở đây đã có ai làm đề tài cảnh báo xâm nhập qua sms dùng gnokii chưa
<CoconutCrab> chÆ°a
<vubuntor445> ow. thank bạn nhá
<vubuntor445> trên này từng có 1 câu hỏi tuong tu 2 năm rồi. nhưng ko ai trả lời
<vubuntor445> mình đang gặp nhiều khó khăn trong vấn đề này
<vubuntor445> pro nào biết thì nhắn tin cho mình nhá  email: nvquangit91@gmail.com
<vubuntor445> co ai giup mih ko
<vubuntor445> ai tung lam cảnh báo xâm nhập qua sms ko?
<CoconutCrab> không :]
<CoconutCrab> gắn cái usb 3G vô rồi dùng chức năng send SMS
<vubuntor445> thank nhá
<CoconutCrab> heh
<vubuntor445> mình dùng gói gnokii bạn à
<vubuntor445> chứ ko dùng 3g, vì sau này mình dùng ddienj thoại hồi đáp lại tấn công luôn
<CoconutCrab> okay :]
<vubuntor445> bạn biết về gnokii ko giúp mình với
<CoconutCrab> hem
<CoconutCrab> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21856720
<iSupyBot> Title: BBC News - Music sales are not affected by web piracy, study finds (at www.bbc.co.uk)
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-21
<vubuntor102> chao moi nguoi;co ai day ko a
<vubuntor102> em nguoi moi dung unbuntu; em cai dat unbuntu 12.10 nhung hien gio em ko the cai duoc soft skype va wine
<vubuntor102> e cai wine tu sofware thi bao loi : This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<vubuntor102> em cai skype : $ sudo apt-add-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner” $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<iSupyBot> Title: Index of / (at archive.canonical.com)
<vubuntor102> thi bao loi :E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor102> xin cac anh giup e voi a
<C4NoC> tắt bớt đi
<C4NoC> 1 lúc chỉ dc 1 cái cài thôi
<vubuntor102> vang anh;do em dang upgrade;nhung loi cai wine thi lam the nao vay ah?
<vubuntor091> cac anh oi emoi hoi cai loi cai dat tron softwave center :This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<vubuntor091> anh nao giup' e voi'
<CoconutCrab> nó ghi thiếu cái gì
<newlife> có bạn nào từng sử dụng dịch vụ VPS của congnghevps.net chưa nhỉ ? VPS ở đây RAM 1GB mà chỉ có 200k / tháng không biết tốt không ?
<newlife_vn> có bạn nào từng sử dụng dịch vụ VPS của congnghevps.net chưa nhỉ ? VPS ở đây RAM 1GB mà chỉ có 200k / tháng không biết tốt không ?
<newlife_vn> có bạn nào từng sử dụng dịch vụ VPS của congnghevps.net chưa nhỉ ? VPS ở đây RAM 1GB mà chỉ có 200k / tháng không biết tốt không ?
<newlife_vn> có bạn nào từng sử dụng dịch vụ VPS của congnghevps.net chưa nhỉ ? VPS ở đây RAM 1GB mà chỉ có 200k / tháng không biết tốt không ?
<newlife_vn> có bạn nào từng sử dụng dịch vụ VPS của congnghevps.net chưa nhỉ ? VPS ở đây RAM 1GB mà chỉ có 200k / tháng không biết tốt không ?
<newlife_vn> có bạn nào từng sử dụng dịch vụ VPS của congnghevps.net chưa nhỉ ? VPS ở đây RAM 1GB mà chỉ có 200k / tháng không biết tốt không ?
<newlife_vn> có bạn nào từng sử dụng dịch vụ VPS của congnghevps.net chưa nhỉ ? VPS ở đây RAM 1GB mà chỉ có 200k / tháng không biết tốt không ?
<newlife_vn> có bạn nào từng sử dụng dịch vụ VPS của congnghevps.net chưa nhỉ ? VPS ở đây RAM 1GB mà chỉ có 200k / tháng không biết tốt không ?
<newlife_vn> có bạn nào từng sử dụng dịch vụ VPS của congnghevps.net chưa nhỉ ? VPS ở đây RAM 1GB mà chỉ có 200k / tháng không biết tốt không ?
<newlife_vn> có bạn nào từng sử dụng dịch vụ VPS của congnghevps.net chưa nhỉ ? VPS ở đây RAM 1GB mà chỉ có 200k / tháng không biết tốt không ?
<newlife_vn> có bạn nào từng sử dụng dịch vụ VPS của congnghevps.net chưa nhỉ ? VPS ở đây RAM 1GB mà chỉ có 200k / tháng không biết tốt không ?
<newlife_vn> có bạn nào từng sử dụng dịch vụ VPS của congnghevps.net chưa nhỉ ? VPS ở đây RAM 1GB mà chỉ có 200k / tháng không biết tốt không ?
<newlife_vn> có bạn nào từng sử dụng dịch vụ VPS của congnghevps.net chưa nhỉ ? VPS ở đây RAM 1GB mà chỉ có 200k / tháng không biết tốt không ?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-22
<vubuntor433> alo please help
<vubuntor433> Hiện tại tôi đang sài máy ảo VMW 9.0
<vubuntor433> trên đó setup centos
<vubuntor433> may thật dùng win 8
<vubuntor433> cho tui hỏi là làm sao để share một thư mục vào máy ảo đọc được
<vubuntor433> và lấy được data về centos
<vubuntor433> co điều nữa là máy thật ping thấy máy ảo
<vubuntor433> nhưng máy ảo ko ping thấy máy thật được
<vubuntor433> máy ảo centos vào được internet
<C4NoC> samba
<C4NoC> dùng samba mà share
<vubuntor433> da dung samba bang cau lenh
<vubuntor433> smbclient -U minhthinh -L dcsrv
<vubuntor433> nhap pass of user minhthinh tren máy thật phải ko bạn
<vubuntor433> mình nhập vào nó báo lổi
<n0bawk> gì mà dùng samba
<n0bawk> hỏi thằng vmware supporter xem share file qua vmware thế nào
<vubuntor433> protocol negotiation failed: NT
<n0bawk> còn sao ko ping đc thì hỏi thằng vmware supporter sao tao cấu hình bridge rồi máy vào đc mạng mà éo ping đc :))
<vubuntor433> NT_
<vubuntor433> STGATUS_PIPE_BROKEN
<vubuntor433> mình có làm file share
<vubuntor433> trên máy thật mình share eryone
<vubuntor433> nhưng vào máy ảo ko biết làm cách nào lấy nó về
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> vào rồi lấy về
<n0bawk> ko thì copy qua usb khỏi phẳn xoắn :))
<vubuntor761> máy của mình ko nhận cổng usb nữa ? có bạn nào giúp mình vấn đề này được ko ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor761: ko nhận cổng usb hay ko nhận usb?
<vubuntor825> chào mọi người
<vubuntor825> có thể cho mình hỏi chút được không:? mình là người mới.
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-23
<vubuntor771> hjhj
<vubuntor771> alo xin nho forum ubutu chi dum cach mo unikey trong centos chut
<vubuntor771> tui da setup xong roi
<vubuntor771> va logout login
<vubuntor771> nhung vao ko biet tim cho nao de mo unikey chon kieu telex de go
<vubuntor771> co ai ko giup voi
<vubuntor491> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor491> tình hình các bác đã ăn tối chưa ạ
<vubuntor491> hello
 * _Tux_ nhô lên
<vubuntor491> các bác online chém gió nào :D
<vubuntor491> em có đôi câu hỏi mong các bác giúp đỡ em tí ạ
<vubuntor388> hello
<_Tux_> bêlo
<vubuntor388> chào bác :D
<vubuntor388> tối vui vẻ nhá
<vubuntor388> bác có thể giúp em tí ko
<_Tux_> tắt điện rồi
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor388> :( mới 20h mà
<vubuntor388> chỗ em vẫn chuawa
<vubuntor388> hello :)
<vubuntor388> có ai ko ạ
<MeiMei> có nhìu ai nhắm
<vubuntor388> ;)
<vubuntor388> heehee
<vubuntor388> vui rồi
<vubuntor388> mong là có ai đó giúp em 1 tí :D
<vubuntor388> Laptop em rất nóng  có 2 card đồ họa tích hợp 1 là intel HD4000 và nvidia GT635M, bạn có thể giúp tôi tắt GT635M được ko
<MeiMei> vubuntor388: gõ cửa anh ducgiang_8888 kia ạ :)
<MeiMei> n0bawk: ra tiếp khách kìa aka
<ducgiang_8888> MeiMei: bít anh là ai ko mờ kêu anh ra tiếp khách chứ
<vubuntor388> @ducgiang_8888 ;) anh zai ới qua chém gió gúp e 1 tí ạ
<ducgiang_8888> ở đây có siu nhân n0bawk _Tux_ CoconutCrab rùi
<vubuntor388> MeiMei có khi nào là con gái ko ta ;)
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor388: cái đó ko biết! chỉ chắc rằng ko phải con trai
<vubuntor388> :D
<vubuntor388> có khi nào là gay :D hì
<vubuntor388> em chém tí thôi
<vubuntor388> các a zai giúp em tí với
<vubuntor388> em mò mấy ngày rồi ạ
<vubuntor388> em có con lap ASUS K56CM
<vubuntor388> 1 card HD4k với 1 card là GT635M
<vubuntor388> các a có thể giúp e tắt con GT635M ko ạ
<vubuntor388> nó chạy nóng quá :((
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor388: um! cái này thì mình ko biết đâu bạn ah
<vubuntor388> nóng luôn đến cả chip set :(
<CoconutCrab> chắc tắt được trong bios
<CoconutCrab> có lẽ thế
<ducgiang_8888> _Tux_: với CoconutCrab biết đấy
<MeiMei> vubuntor388: ta đích thị là gái, có xài U nhưng ta chỉ bít xài, k bít chỉ ai hehe
<ducgiang_8888> MeiMei: có chứ! vừa chỉ người ra kêu giúp kìa em
<MeiMei> ducgiang_8888: thi thoảng em kêu cho zui, biết đâu có khách là nữ, như hồi em lạc vào đây ý :)
<vubuntor388> :(
<vubuntor388> @meimei ;)
<ducgiang_8888> MeiMei:  hong biết vubuntor388 có phải là nữ ko ta
<vubuntor388> đoán thế mà vẫn đúng
<vubuntor388> chuẩn quá
<vubuntor388> check đi a zai
<vubuntor388> @@
<MeiMei> ducgiang_8888: chắc k đâu anh :)
<vubuntor388> ubuntu dùng thì chuẩn quá mỗi tội máy cứ có card rời là y như rằng ko nóng card thì cũng mau hết pin e ko hiểu vì sao luôn
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor388: cho anh checkấy hả?
<MeiMei> vubuntor388: đơn giản mờ
<vubuntor388> @mei ơi giúp em cái
<vubuntor388> @ducgiang có khi nào a có dám ko thôi :D
<vubuntor388> còn sợ mei oánh phát chết luôn ấy
<MeiMei> vubuntor388: gì vậy, kênh này k hỗ chợ mấy chuyện oánh nhau nha :D
<vubuntor388> :D
<vubuntor388> hế hế có mà
<vubuntor388> đánh nhau trong này chỉ có đánh bể cái màn hình thôi :D các a chị cứ đánh mạnh vào
<vubuntor388> à nãy h quên béng việc chính
<MeiMei> vubuntor388: nếu chém gió quá giới hạn ăn đá đó nha bạn :)
<vubuntor388> có thể giúp e tắt cái card nvidia dc ko ạ
<vubuntor388> :( sợ rồi ko chém nữa
 * MeiMei chịu hơm bít
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor388: :d mình cũng thế
<ducgiang_8888> theo như CoconutCrab gợi ý thì bạn vào bios
<ducgiang_8888> thì tắt trong đấy xem
<ducgiang_8888> nó sẽ có thông số của cái card đấy
<ducgiang_8888> bạn disable nó là được
<vubuntor388> :( bios của asus ko có chỗ tắt card luôn ạ
<vubuntor388> http://mp3.zing.vn/bai-hat/I-Always-Miss-You-Danbi/IW9UE9FF.html
<iSupyBot> Title: I Always Miss You - Danbi | 320 lyrics, upload bởi hongtien1310 (at mp3.zing.vn)
<vubuntor388> có bài nhạc hay tặng  mọi người nhge tí cho đỡ chán ạ
<MeiMei> vubuntor388: tưởng vào mục đích để hỏi mờ
<vubuntor388> dạ
<vubuntor388> để hỏi mà
<vubuntor388> mei có cách gì giúp em tắt hẳn nvidia dc ko ạ
<MeiMei> vubuntor388: me k bị thế bh nên k bít, bản thân cũng k bít gì về máy tính lun :D
<vubuntor388> @@ mei biết game ko a
<MeiMei> CoconutCrab: chỉ cái bạn là lạ này xem
 * MeiMei k chơi game
<MeiMei> _Tux_: anh onl òi ha, anh tiếp khách đi :)
<ducgiang_8888> MeiMei: tý vô bắn chứ em?
<vubuntor388> :D
<MeiMei> ducgiang_8888: UT hả anh
<vubuntor388> me trực IRC thay bot ạ ;)
<MeiMei> vubuntor388: hong, me chỉ bị bot  theo dõi thui
<MeiMei> :D
<MeiMei> buồn thì me nói, còn k me đứng xem thiên hạ
<vubuntor388> cười kìa
<vubuntor388> răng khểnh :D (lại đoán mò)
<vubuntor388> để em reg cái nick IRC đã ;)
<vubuntor536> :(
<MeiMei> tưởng reg nick
<vubuntor536> vẫn chưa dc xét duyệt
<vubuntor536> đành chờ vậy
 * MeiMei h k nhớ nổi xưa làm thế nào mà reg nick đc 
<MeiMei> :P
<vubuntor536> :D
<vubuntor536> kỳ tài thế
<vubuntor536> reg nick tùm lum rồi :(
<vubuntor536> ko biết sao nữa
<vubuntor536> bên chỗ lunchpad gì gì đó
<vubuntor536> rồi thì forum
<vubuntor536> cũng reg rồi
<vubuntor536> :( nhưng vào đây vẫn ko hiện ID thật
<MeiMei> thì cứ gõ tạm /nick nickname thui
<vubuntor536> mei đoán em là boy hay girl ạ ;)
<MeiMei> hỏi thêm câu này thfi nghe giống giới 3 quá :D
<ducgiang_8888> MeiMei: ke ke
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor536: thế em có thích dầu ăn ko?
<MeiMei> ducgiang_8888: hỏi trên kênh này câu ấy là vi phạm đó nha anh :)
<MeiMei> vubuntor536: năm mấy òi, học gì mà lại chui vô đây
<vubuntor536> @ducgiang :(
<vubuntor536> ko hiểu
<vubuntor536> @mei @@ ko có 3 đâu 1 or 2 thôi
<vubuntor536> 3 thì h này e đi chơi rồi:D
<vubuntor536> @@ kênh có log có khi nào ad cho đi đảo ko ạ
<MeiMei> ở đây toàn trai, nếu có gái cũng k bt
<MeiMei> ;)
<vubuntor536> đoán sai rồi kìa
<vubuntor536> tại sao là lại ko bình thường khi có gái :(
<ducgiang_8888> MeiMei: he he! anh chỉ hỏi sở thích ăn uống thui mà! có vài người thích ăn mỡ, vài người lại thích dầu ăn
<MeiMei> con gái thích dầu ăn hơn mỡ động vật :)
<vubuntor536> :(
<MeiMei> vubuntor536: ngửi thấy k phải nữ òi
<vubuntor536> mũi thính nhưng sai rồi
<vubuntor536> vì ko hiểu gì hết nên mới mếu mà :(
<MeiMei> cũng thấy hơi gai gái, cơ mà k phải đặc trưng của gái #ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor536> có khi là e cứ phải chờ release thôi ạ :(
<MeiMei> vubuntor536: nếu bạn là con gái chính hiệu, thì qua vnluser khai báo cho các anh chăm sóc kìa, tội gì ngồi đó mếu :P
<vubuntor536> :) chuyện nhỏ
<vubuntor536> :) nhưng sợ
<vubuntor536> mấy a hack sập máy e thôi
<MeiMei> hơ, có gan vào thì có gan chịu, chi phải sợ
 * MeiMei ở đây 5 năm òi
<vubuntor536> :( vậy support tớ với
<vubuntor536> tớ mò khắp rồi
<vubuntor536> cũng có mấy a chỉ bảo
<vubuntor536> nhưng vân ko dc
<MeiMei> vubuntor536: vẫn vụ tắt nvidia á
<vubuntor536> uh
<vubuntor536> vẫn vụ đó mà
 * MeiMei chả bị thế bao h sao mờ bít
<vubuntor536> em asus k56CM
<vubuntor536> đẹp
<vubuntor536> mỏng nhẹ
<vubuntor536> card rời
<vubuntor536> cầm thích lắm
<vubuntor536> nhưng h mò qua ubuntu chả hiểu sao nó cứ nóng quá
<vubuntor536> ko tắt dc được
<vubuntor536> còn a zai nào đây ko nhỉ
<vubuntor536> meimei có card rời ko ạ
<MeiMei> hơm
 * MeiMei mù tịt về máy tính
 * MeiMei cũng là khách vào đây chơi lâu ngày thui
<vubuntor536> :D vào lâu phải học hỏi dc nhiều mà
<vubuntor536> chứ m thì lười chơi suốt
<vubuntor536> thỉnh thoảng nổi hứng lên là vọc phá tùm lum lun
 * MeiMei lúc nào thích thì mò mẫm 
<vubuntor536> :D
<vubuntor536> giống tớ rồi
<vubuntor536> ko thì toàn chơi thôi
<MeiMei> vubuntor536: vừa xưng em, h lại tớ òi ah
<vubuntor536> thấy nc dc thì chuyển mà
<vubuntor536> nc cho dễ
<vubuntor536> nãy vào cứ tưởng toàn zai
<vubuntor536> nên xưng e luôn:D
<MeiMei> vubuntor536: lí do ở lại là có gái ha
<MeiMei> :D
<vubuntor536> :) lý do là có ng nc với
<vubuntor536> còn mấy a kia di đâu hết rồi :)
<vubuntor536> chắc có khi đành chờ ra bản 13.4 xem thử sao chứ h máy nóng quá lại về win dùng thôi
<vubuntor536> :(
<MeiMei> kênh này k ai nc mừ
<MeiMei> thích nc thì /join #vnluser thui
<MintyCrab> dùng win đi
<vubuntor536> chắc về win thôi tớ mò thử thôi
<vubuntor536> mà thấy nóng quá
<vubuntor536> sang bên #vnluser nhé mọi ng
<MintyCrab> thôi về win đi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-24
<vubuntor623> hello
<vubuntor623> anyone there?
<vubuntor511> co thang cho nao o day k
<AppleCrab> weee
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-17
<vubuntor486> xin cho hỏi cóa ai nhà ko
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-20
 * OfficeCrab bay vo ve
<vubuntor297> anh chị cho em hỏi chút ạ, em cài phần mềm grammar 2.11 qua playonlinux. khi bật lên thì nó báo lỗi yêu cầu phải run as administrator. Làm sao để sửa lỗi này ạ. Em cảm ơn anh chị
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-21
<vubuntor136> mấy bạn cho minh hỏi
<vubuntor136> mình có vấn đề về máy in canon
<vubuntor136> cài xong máy in canon 2900 hôm qua thì in đươc
<vubuntor136> hôm nay mở máy lại in không đươc
<vubuntor136> và 1 vấn đề nữa
<vubuntor136> mình cài máy in canon 2900 tren ubuntu share ra
<vubuntor136> máy window và ubuntu add ko đươc
<vubuntor136> có ai chỉ giúp mình với
<Stanley00> vubuntor136: bạn chờ tí xíu, /me không rành vụ máy in này, có thể _Tux_  giúp được đấy
<vubuntor136> ok
<vubuntor136> cám ơn trước nha
<Stanley00> trong khi chờ đợi, bạn có thể dạo một vòng trên google, vụ máy in 2900 này /me từng search, thấy nhiều kết quả lắm
<vubuntor136> uhm, nhưng mình hok thấy kết quả nào vừa ý hết
<vubuntor136> mình cung đã thử rất nhiều
<vubuntor136> mong mấy bạn hỗ trợ dùm mình
<vubuntor136> mình có việc đi đây tí
<vubuntor136> if bạn nào có hướng dẫn thì gởi link  vào mailL ngocphu151988@yahoo.com dùm mình. Mình cảm ơn rất nhiều
<vubuntor301> minh trở lại rồi
<vubuntor301> có ai giúp mình máy in canon lúc nảy đi
<vubuntor301> giúp mình chuyện này nửa nha mấy ban
<vubuntor301> mình sài ubuntu
<vubuntor301> máy window share máy in canon 2900 mà máy ubuntu mình add không đươc
<vubuntor301> có bạn nào giúp mình với
<vubuntor301> có ai chỉ mình add máy in  window share cho buntun hok, giúp mình với
<mrtieutien> hello :d
<mrtieutien> Ai biết change khác của linux việt ko ?
<vubuntor301> ai giúp mình vấn đề máy in với
<Stanley00> haiz... các sn hôm nay có vẻ bận bịu quá, chả thấy ai vào cả :(, vubuntor301 bạn đem lên ask.ubuntu-vn.org hỏi đi nha :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor301: masy in gi`?
<vubuntor301> máy in canon 2900
<vubuntor301> cài trên máy ubuntu share window mà ko dc
<vubuntor301> và cài trên window share ubuntu cung hok dc
<vubuntor301> chưa bít xử ly sao nữa
<n0bawk> vubuntor301: ờ, cái đấy nó hơi lằng nhằng
<n0bawk> vubuntor301: làm theo hướng dẫn cũng chưa chắc chạy ngay
<vubuntor301> z có cách nào ko
<vubuntor301> chỉ mình với
<vubuntor301> xin đa tạ
<n0bawk> bạn google sẽ có rất nhiều cách :))
<n0bawk> cơ mà để làm nó chạy thì cần 1 ít kiến thức
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-23
<SuperLuserv2> KeyError: Nick('kid__') (file "/home/mrtux/.virtualenvs/SuperLuserv2/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 286, in track_part)
<V1nC3nt> hello
<vubuntor665> em cần giúp đỡ về Ubuntu, a chị nào giúp em với ạ
<favadi> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor665> em mới mua con lenovo và ng ta đã cài sẵn ubuntu
<_Tux_> làm sao để gỡ ubuntu?
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor665> hiện giờ e muốn format HDD và cài win 7 thì phải làm sao ạ, e đọc hướng dẫn thấy bảo dùng acronis gì đó
<favadi> _Tux_: dự như thần
<vubuntor665> e ko có đĩa hiren, vậy còn cách nào khác ko ạ
<favadi> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor665: không gỡ được
<_Tux_> nó cài sẵn rồi
<_Tux_> fix thằng vào HDD
<_Tux_> nên không gỡ được
<_Tux_> :v
<vubuntor665> còn cách nào xóa toàn bộ và phân vùng lại dc ko ạ
<_Tux_> hem
<_Tux_> nó fix luôn rồi
 * _Tux_ bò bò đi
<lewtds> _Tux_: làm cái FAQ nhỉ?
<lewtds> hỏi nhiều đến mức mới nghe đoán luôn được đoạn kết thế này
<vubuntor665> hic, có lẽ e nên mang ra tiệm
<vubuntor534> mấy bác cho em hỏi em mới cài bản ubuntu 13.10 xong mà k gõ được tiếng việt
<vubuntor534> mà gõ 1234 thì nó ra là â ă đ ... là sao hè
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-16
<vubuntor202> cho em hỏi, em đang xài ubuntu, gio em muốn cài lại win xp (em có đĩa) thì em làm thế nào ạ? Xin cám ơn
<Stanley00> vubuntor202: cài như bình thường?
<Stanley00> và nên có một đĩa live ubuntu để làm đĩa cứu hộ :P
<vubuntor202> nhưng khi em cho đĩa win vào thì cài ko đc, ubuntu thì em có usb rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor202: đó thành chuyện của window rồi bạn => không support ở đây
<vubuntor672> h
<vubuntor672> hi
<n0bawk> hihi
<vubuntor672> mình muốn cài ubuntu 14.01
<vubuntor672> :)
<vubuntor672> nhưng cìa nhiều lần ko thành công
<vubuntor672>  cài dc rồi nhưng cài dặt lamp thì ko dc
<n0bawk> why?
<vubuntor672> cứ báo sung đột
<vubuntor672> đã đập mất 1 cái laptop cũ đi rồi.
<vubuntor672> :(
<vubuntor672> giờ mua máy mới rồi
<vubuntor672> ai giúp mình ko
<vubuntor672>  mình ở hn
<vubuntor672>  mình có thể mang đến tận nơi nhờ mọi người chỉ tận tay
<vubuntor672> :)
<vubuntor672>  rồi cùng uống cafe
<n0bawk> xung đột cái gì?
<n0bawk> xung đột thì gỡ cái gây xung đột đi
<n0bawk> easy solution huh?
<Stanley00> vubuntor672: tốt nhất là đem cái thông báo lỗi dán lên đây, chứ bạn *dịch* thế chả ai hiểu được đâu
<vubuntor672> vâng
<vubuntor672> nhưng giờ em đang dùng window
<vubuntor672> :(
<n0bawk> that's good
<n0bawk> windows is best :))
<vubuntor407> cho em hoi, em dang xai ubuntu 14.04, em muon thay doi trong file resolv.conf de ket noi mang, nhung khi them vao thi ko dc, em phai lam the nao a? Xin cam on
<Stanley00> vubuntor407: bạn theo guide nào mà phải đổi trong resolv.conf thế? @@
<Zozp> cac bac oi, sao e vao ma khong thay ai noi gi het vay
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-18
<vubuntor998> ủa anh cho em hỏi có cái giao diện desktop nào
<vubuntor998> nhẹ hơn cái lightweight ko
<Stanley00> lightweight là giao diện nào thế bạn?
<vubuntor998> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Linux_distribution
<SuperLuserv3> [WIKIPEDIA] Lightweight Linux distribution | "A lightweight Linux distribution is a Linux distribution that uses relatively few resources. One of the biggest factors that determines the speed of the distribution is the window manager it uses. For example, Lubuntu (based on LXDE), which requires a minimum of 128 MB of RAM and a Pentium II processor..."
<SuperLuserv3> [ Lightweight Linux distribution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - en.wikipedia.org
<vubuntor998> em thấy hay hay
<Stanley00> linux về cơ bản là nhẹ, đổi giao diện, với tắt bớt vài service đi là nhẹ ngay, bạn có thể tham khảo tại đây để chọn http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments
<SuperLuserv3> [WIKIPEDIA] Comparison of X Window System desktop environments | "A desktop environment is a collection of software designed to give functionality and a certain look and feel to an operating system.This article applies to operating systems which are capable of running the X Window System, mostly Unix and Unix-like operating systems such as Linux, Minix, Solaris, FreeBSD..."
<SuperLuserv3> [ Comparison of X Window System desktop environments - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - en.wikipedia.org
<vubuntor998> ok để em xem
<Stanley00> lxde với xfce là nhẹ, và cũng dễ dùng, nếu vẫn thấy *nặng*, bạn nên xem xét chuyển sang window manager thôi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_window_managers
<SuperLuserv3> [WIKIPEDIA] Comparison of X window managers | "This article compares variety of different X window managers. For an introduction to the topic, see X Window System...."
<SuperLuserv3> [ Comparison of X window managers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - en.wikipedia.org
<vubuntor339> why i cant boot into window 8 although it appears in grub?
<vubuntor339> ở đây nói tiếng việt hay tiếng anh thế?
<Stanley00> vubuntor339: it's a windows problem :P
<Stanley00> vubuntor339: chắc là tiếng việt :3
<vubuntor339> bạn ơi giúp mình lỗi đó với
<Stanley00> vubuntor339: trên lý thuyết thì đó là chuyện của windows, và ở đây chỉ support ubuntu hoặc linux.
<vubuntor339> ủa k ô phải grub là của linux há :v
<Stanley00> vubuntor339: nếu nó load linux thì có thể xem xét :P
<vubuntor339> thì nói xuất hiện 3 cái gồm elemtary os thứ 2 là elementary os (recovery mode) và thứ 3 là win mình chọn win thì k ô có hiện tượng gì xảy ra cả
<Stanley00> vubuntor339: nếu bạn chọn 2 cái đầu và không có gì xảy ra thì còn có thể xem xét, đằng này thì bạn chọn cái thứ 3 mà...
<vubuntor339> 2 cái đầu vẫn vào đc elementary và đang nói chuyện vs bạn đây :))
<Stanley00> vubuntor339: có vẻ bạn vẫn chưa hiểu vấn đề. /me không support vấn đề đó của bạn ở đây.
<vubuntor339> ừm, cám ơn bạn nha
<vubuntor552> hình như đi vòng vòng mấy bản desktop em thấy của debian với gentoo là ổn định nhất thì phải
<Stanley00> vubuntor552: linux bản nào chả ổn định? tùy người dùng thôi :3
<vubuntor552> ý em định ám chỉ ram đó anh
<vubuntor552> debian với gentoo chạy đỡ thốn ram hơn
<vubuntor552> với há cảo
<vubuntor552> của việt nam nữa
<vubuntor552> mà tiếc hình như dừng rồi
<vubuntor552> còn phượng hoàng với unikey thì chưa có dịp thử
<CoconutCrab> okay
<Stanley00> ổn định đồng nghĩa với ram à? @@
<Stanley00> vậy chắc bạn chưa thử dsl, puppy, tinycore,... rồi :P
<n0bawk> yako
<vubuntor552> hiện thời thì ram với cpu chạy thấp mà vẫn đạt được hiệu năng giống vậy là thì em nghĩ là đạt chuẩn rồi
<Stanley00> *hiệu năng*? nó là cái gì?
<vubuntor552> ví dụ đơn gỉan
<CoconutCrab> ủa
<CoconutCrab> code nó như thế
<CoconutCrab> compile cũng như vậy
<CoconutCrab> mà sao có cái nào chạy nhanh hơn cái nào ta
<vubuntor552> như chạy thằng xfce chạy cỡ ~200mb ram với vga đạt cỡ 20mb ram
<vubuntor552> là đc xem là đạt chuẩn
<CoconutCrab> thế xfce chạy trên debian nhẹ hơn xfce chạy trên ubuntu ha?
<vubuntor552> cpu cũng 2~5% khi chạy nền
<Stanley00> hiệu năng vẫn quy về RAM à?
<vubuntor552> không nhưng ram chúng ta để làm chuyện khác
<CoconutCrab> thế tắt giao diện đi dùng dòng lệnh có phải nhẹ hơn hem?
<vubuntor552> =]]]]zzzz
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: sao nói thế được, hiệu năng thì phải đo bằng xfce chiếm ram bao nhiêu chứ... hừ
<vubuntor552> vãi cả đo hiệu năng bằng xfce
<vubuntor552> =]]]]zzz
<Stanley00> [16:06] <Stanley00> *hiệu năng*? nó là cái gì? => [16:09] <vubuntor552> như chạy thằng xfce chạy cỡ ~200mb ram với vga đạt cỡ 20mb ram, [16:09] <vubuntor552> là đc xem là đạt chuẩn
<vubuntor552> ừm thì là cách buld của mấy bác bên debian chuẩn hơn
<vubuntor552> nên nó chạy nhẹ hơn
<CoconutCrab> build thế nào mà chuẩn được ta
<CoconutCrab> thấy cái file chạy của bên ubuntu với debian nó như nhau mà
<vubuntor552> em cũng chả biết.
<Stanley00> "[16:14] <vubuntor552> ừm thì là cách buld của mấy bác bên debian chuẩn hơn" <= thế này mà không biết là sao? @@
<vubuntor552> chỉ biết là cái xfce bên debian nó nhẹ hơn
 * Stanley00 bắt đầu hoang mang
<vubuntor552> @,@
<vubuntor552> bên ubuntu  trên 300mb bên debian dưới 300
<CoconutCrab> thế lỡ nó chạy cái khác mà hem phải xfce thì sao nhỉ
<vubuntor552> còn ram của vga thì em chưa check hiện ubuntu thì khởi động lên thì nó chiếm 25~30mb ram vga
<CoconutCrab> thế tại sao nó tốn ít ram thế?
<vubuntor552> nó chỉnh lại mã nguồn
<CoconutCrab> đâu
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu lấy nguyên mã từ gói debian sang mà
<vubuntor552> đoán mò là thế
<vubuntor552> =]]]]zzz
<CoconutCrab> đâu đoán mò được
<CoconutCrab> phải có bằng chứng chứ
<CoconutCrab> có khi tìm ra bằng chứng xong lại thấy ubuntu nhẹ gánh hơn debian ấy
<Stanley00> nãy giờ nghe vubuntor552 chắc ăn quá mà
<vubuntor552> không cái vụ ít ram hơn
<vubuntor552> thì em chắc ăn
<vubuntor552> còn mã nguồn này nọ thì em chỉ đoán mò thôi
<vubuntor552> =]]]zzz
<CoconutCrab> thế nghiên cứu đi
<vubuntor552> có mà chết :3
<CoconutCrab> nó làm hay thế phải nghiên cứu xem tại sao hay vậy
<Stanley00> ủa, mà làm sao để check dùng bao nhiêu ram vga vậy vubuntor552 ?
<CoconutCrab> chứ không chỉ nhìn mà nói thì có để làm gì đâu
 * Stanley00 nghiên cứu CoconutCrab 
<vubuntor552> đúng vậy nên em chuẩn bị chuyển sang dùng debian  rồi đây
<vubuntor552> em dùng công cụ của nvidia
<vubuntor552> để xem video ram chiếm
<vubuntor552> trên ubuntu với gpu 210 thì dùng driver 304 đỡ tốn ram hơn
<Stanley00> hóa ra là hàng nvidia, không chơi...
<vubuntor552> :3
<vubuntor552> nvidia nó mạnh mà
<CoconutCrab> thôi
<CoconutCrab> thế này này
<vubuntor552> mốt có tiền em mua thêm 1 con nữa :3
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu nó tốn ram hơn là vì mặc định nó chạy nhiều dịch vụ hơn
<CoconutCrab> còn debian mặc định chạy ít
<CoconutCrab> nếu cần ubuntu tắt bớt đi thì cũng như debian
<CoconutCrab> cái vụ vram tốn nhiều là vì ubuntu nó cache nhiều bitmap hơn
<CoconutCrab> icon, image, wallpaper v.v..
<CoconutCrab> cũng như font
<CoconutCrab> nên trông nó vậy thôi
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu hướng desktop hơn nên mặc định cài sẵn cho đỡ mất công chỉnh
<CoconutCrab> còn về build thì như nhau cả
<CoconutCrab> thậm chí ubuntu còn đi trước về một số vụ như security
<Stanley00> hmm... hết vui rồi...
<vubuntor552> vậy còn về fedora
<vubuntor552> với debian
<CoconutCrab> fedora nó còn chạy mặc định nhiều thứ hơn nữa
<vubuntor552> đều cùng gnome 3.6
<vubuntor552> nhưng mà nó lại tốn ram nhiều hơn vậy anh
<CoconutCrab> fedora nó chạy mấy cái dịch vụ của nó
<CoconutCrab> ví dụ như cái libabrt
<CoconutCrab> để lưu và gửi stacktrace khi chương trình gặp lỗi
<CoconutCrab> nó chạy cả selinux nữa
<CoconutCrab> và 1 mớ tùm lum nữa
<vubuntor552> àk
<vubuntor552> cũng khó hiểu nhỉ
<vubuntor552> =]]]]zzzz
<CoconutCrab> nói chung
<CoconutCrab> chạy nhiều thì tốn ram
<CoconutCrab> chạy ít thì ít tốn ram
<vubuntor552> vậy cho em hỏi
<vubuntor552> sao mà cái dipsplay của thằng ubuntu
<n0bawk> bỏ máy tính vào tủ lạnh
<n0bawk> cho dỡ tốn ram
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor552> sao mà lại không có cho chọn tần số HZ vậy
<vubuntor552> =]]]]zzzz
<favadi> RAM để không không chạy thì tức là lãng phí
<favadi> cố gắng dùng càng nhiều càng tốt :P
<CoconutCrab> có chứ nhỉ
<n0bawk> favadi: mềnh toàn hết ram treo máy
<n0bawk> hẻm biết có tốt ko :))
<vubuntor552> em có 4GB ram àk
<favadi> những 4GB :|
<vubuntor552> nó mà tràn sang swap
<vubuntor552> thì có mà nhảy chacha
<Stanley00> 4GB, mà mới xài có ~300MB đã lo rồi là sao? @@
<vubuntor552> :3
<n0bawk> hố hố
<vubuntor552> em lo xa =]]]zzz
<Stanley00> fsck firefox, mới check lại chiếm của /me ~1GB :(
<vubuntor552> display nó không có cho chọn tần số HZ anh ơi
<vubuntor552> 1 độ phân gỉai mà có nhiều HZ
<vubuntor552> là nó ngu liền àk
<CoconutCrab> nó tự chọn auto thôi
<vubuntor552> nó chọn cái cao nhất ko àk
<vubuntor552> :3
<CoconutCrab> màn hình LCD nó chỉ có 1 refresh rate
<CoconutCrab> cái refresh rate của LCD có giống với màn hình crt đâu
<vubuntor552> mà màn hình nhà em nó va đập nhiều
<vubuntor552> nên giờ nhiều độ phân gỉai lắm
<CoconutCrab> cái màn hình thì nhìn được mà nó không nhảy tưng tưng thì thôi
<CoconutCrab> kệ nó
<CoconutCrab> không hỏng thì sửa làm gì
<vubuntor552> nó chọn cái cao nhất cái màn hình lúc nào cũng giật
<vubuntor552> giật méo hình đó anh
<vubuntor552> chứ không phải giật sọc lằn
<vubuntor552> cũng hên
<vubuntor552> hi vọng cái display của ubuntu nó thêm chức năng HZ vào để em chọn
<vubuntor552> :3
<vubuntor552> em check cái debian đây mấy anh chiều vui vẻ
<vubuntor552> :3
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<CoconutCrab> những con thiêu thân
<Stanley00> thôi, mới làm quen mà, phải thế mới đúng chứ :3
<vubuntor316> 171mb ram :3
<vubuntor316> ngon
<vubuntor743> em vừa cài xong
<vubuntor743> ô tê lắm
<vubuntor743> từ 2gb4 giờ còn 1gb9
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-19
<vubuntor774> ae cho mình hỏi. mình dùng lap chay xp muốn cài ubuntu lên USB. khi khởi động máy tính thì có 2 lựa chọn 1 là chạy wp 2 là chay ubuntu tren màn hình đúng không nhỉ
<vubuntor774> k ai giúp mình sao
<vubuntor774> chẳng ai trả lời nhỉ. buồn thật
<quydo> ping
<quydo> ko bạn nha
<vubuntor774> đây rồi
<quydo> cái chọn này là boot từ hard disk hay USB
<vubuntor774> thế là sao bạn
<quydo> ko phải menu chọn của grub
<vubuntor774> mình cài Ubuntu trên usb ak
<vubuntor774> thế muốn sử dụng mà k ảnh hưởng gì tới win thì làm sao đây
<quydo> bạn kiếm 1 phân vùng nữa
<quydo> cài lên phân vùng đó
<quydo> Ubuntu nó sẽ cài cái grub, nó tự dò được có OS nào trên phân vùng nào cho bạn chọn
<quydo> cẩn thận mất hết data nha,
<quydo> nên nhờ ai đó cài cho, mới ccaif hầu nhu wlaf mất hết data :D
<Stanley00> quydo, vubuntor774: câu trả lời là tùy cách cài thôi, muốn có là có, muốn không là không. Nên bạn vubuntor774 cứ cài đi ắt sẽ biết, hỏi nhiều chả có tác dụng gì đâu
<vubuntor774> amen. thế thì được rồi để nghiên cứu xem thế nào. mai ngày kia có lấy con lap lenovo về cài vô đó xem ubuntu thế nào mà mọi người khen
<Stanley00> vubuntor774: khổ, vậy thôi đừng cài, trong này chả có ai khen linux đâu, Windows is the best
<vubuntor774> ủa. sao mới đây có xem thằng Vật vờ riviu về ubuntu thấy nó bảo ngon mà nhỉ
<quydo> (y)
<Stanley00> vubuntor774: ai review ngon thì hỏi người đó á, chứ ở đây chả ai khen cả =]]
<quydo> cứ trải nghiệm nha =))
<vubuntor774> ak há. cũng không thành vấn đề. đã nghiên cứu cái này được 1 tiếng rồi. xem video. quyết định cài dùng thử. keke
<vubuntor774> mua con USB  mới được
<Stanley00> vubuntor774: bạn đã được cảnh báo rồi nhé. Cài rồi thì đừng quay lại đây hỏi sao ubuntu lại thế này thế kia nha :P
<vubuntor774> nghe có vẻ rất hấp dẫn đây. hú hú
<vubuntor327> em chỉnh đuọc cái màn hình rồi anh ơi
<vubuntor327> ngay trên giao diện luôn
<vubuntor327> đúng là vật vã cả 2 hôm
<quydo> (y) chuc mung ban
<quydo> =))
<vubuntor878> anh ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor878> sao mà mình lập trình gtk python bên debian
<vubuntor878> nó lại nhẹ hơn bên gtk python của ubuntu với fedora thế
<vubuntor878> nhẹ đi gấp đôi
<vubuntor878> 1 thằng là trên 20 mb
<vubuntor878> còn 1 thằng thì chỉ còn có 9m7
<Stanley00> vubuntor878 là bạn xfce hôm qua à?
<vubuntor878> ok em đó anh
<vubuntor878> cái khoản này em chịu thua
<vubuntor878> quá ảo cùng là thư viện gtk 3
<Stanley00> mà bạn đo bằng cách nào ấy nhỉ?
<vubuntor878> thì giống như bình thường
<vubuntor878> mở system monitor lên để kiểm tra chuơng trình khi chạy
<vubuntor878> giống như mọi khi em vẫn làm bên ubuntu
<vubuntor878> sau đó thì xem file đã thực thi
<Stanley00> vubuntor878: check của từng process hay của toàn system rồi trừ ra?
<n0bawk> chắc do version khác nhau :))
<n0bawk> với lại python nó tự dọn bộ nhớ, lúc nó dọn lúc nó chưa dọn thì cũng khác nhau :))
<vubuntor878> check của chính nó luôn anh =]]]]zzz
<vubuntor878> ai mà trừ kiểu kia
<vubuntor878> =]]]zz
<n0bawk> nên chạy cùng 1 chương trình python nhưng mà bộ nhớ ra 1 lúc 1 kiểu :))
<vubuntor878> em chạy nhiều lần
<Stanley00> hỏi cho chắc thôi, /me không dám giả sử nhiều :P
<vubuntor878> nó vẫn giống vậy
<n0bawk> túm lại là có 20Mb với 9Mb thì quên đi :))
<vubuntor878> =]]]]zzz
<n0bawk> vubuntor878: thế kết luận là do 2 chương trình python khác nhau?
<n0bawk> vubuntor878: bạn chạy version nào?
<n0bawk> x86_64 hay là i386?
<vubuntor878> giống
<vubuntor878> x86_64
<n0bawk> mình nhớ debian toàn phần mềm cũ mèm mà
<n0bawk> còn ubuntu thì là debian testing
<n0bawk> fedora thì là el testing
<n0bawk> toàn hàng mới :))
<vubuntor878> chắc do toàn hàng mới nên nó chưa đc cấu hình lại kỹ
<n0bawk> hàng mới bao giờ cũng tốn hơn hàng cũ :))
<vubuntor878> chứ khoản 9mb với 20 mb thì em thua
<vubuntor878> cùng code mà 2 kiểu chạy khác nhau
<vubuntor878> =]]]]zzz
<vubuntor878> mà bên debian không giật
<vubuntor878> bên ubuntu lâu lâu giật 1 phát
<vubuntor878> fedora cũng vậy
<vubuntor878> chắc kiểu này em rủ bạn bè sang debian hết
<vubuntor878> =]]]]zzzz
<vubuntor878> gtk 3.12
<vubuntor878> đúng rồi python 2.7
<vubuntor878> bên em dùng 3 chấm lặng
<vubuntor878> bên kia em dùng 3 chấm lặng
<Stanley00> "3 chấm lặng"... dân Bến Tre à?
<vubuntor878> em dân miền nam
<vubuntor878> không phải bến tre
<Stanley00> :3
<vubuntor878> nhưng mà dân miền nam ai cũng dùng cái đó mà
<vubuntor878> :3
<Stanley00> tại /me không được nghe nhiều, trong mấy tỉnh /me nghe chỉ có BT là nói thế thôi :3
<vubuntor878> :3
<vubuntor878> chưa có dịp thử gentoo
<vubuntor878> nhưng mà nếu mà em so debian với thằng arch
<vubuntor878> thì debian ổn định hơn
<vubuntor878> đúng là rừng càng già thì càng cay
<vubuntor878> nhầm gừng chứ không phải rừng =]]]zzz
<Stanley00> vubuntor878: tốt hơn là đừng nên so sánh kiểu đó lung tung, nhầm channel một cái là bị *hội đồng* ngay đó
<vubuntor878> '_'
<vubuntor878> kinh thế
<vubuntor118> moi nguoi oi minh hoi chut duoc khong
<vubuntor294> Hi, e hỏi chút trong file shell scrip (sh) làm sao để khởi động nhiều service cùng 1 lúc. Em sử dụng : exec service redis start && service postgres start thì nó start mỗi cái redis, lệnh tiếp theo nó ko chay. Em thử với 2 lệnh exec cũng ko đc. hiện em đang dùng CentOS 6
<Stanley00> vubuntor294: thì đúng rồi, exec là vậy mà, bạn bỏ exec đi là xong
<vubuntor294> Để em thử.
<vubuntor294> :) Cam mới a nhóe. :D
<vubuntor294> :) Cám ơn a nhóe. :D
<vubuntor118> minh bi loi nay khi go x-unikey. cac ban giup minh voi nha
<Stanley00> vubuntor118: x-unikey? giờ này đâu còn ai dùng nó nữa đâu bạn, chuyển sang ibus-unikey/scim-unikey/uim.... hết rồi
<vubuntor118> tai minh cai ibus ma ko go tieng viet nen moi lo dai cai cai nay
<vubuntor118> gio go ko dc
<vubuntor118> :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor118: thì chuẩn rồi, gỡ x-unikey ra thôi
<vubuntor118> nhung ma go ko dc
<vubuntor118> minh go no  bao loi do
<Stanley00> vubuntor118: thông báo lỗi thế nào?
<vubuntor118> minh vao synaptic no bao loi nay
<vubuntor118> E: The package x-unikey:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<vubuntor118> con remove bang ter thi no bao loi nay
<Stanley00> vubuntor118: mở terminal lên, gõ lệnh sudo apt-get remove -f x-unikey thử xem
<vubuntor118> minh moi thu
<vubuntor118> no bao loi giong minh vua dua len day
<Stanley00> vậy thì sudo apt-get install -f trước, rồi chạy lại lệnh kia
<vubuntor118> van nhu the
<vubuntor118> van bao loi cu
<Stanley00> vubuntor118: bạn cd vào chỗ chứa cái file x-unikey*deb, chạy lệnh sudo dpkg --remove x-unikey hoặc sudo dpkg --remove x-unikey*deb thử xem
<vubuntor118> http://paste.ubuntu.com./10625972/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com.
<vubuntor118> van loi
<Stanley00> vậy sudo dpkg -i x-unikey*deb trước?
<vubuntor118> http://paste.ubuntu.com./10626000/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com.
<vubuntor118> van ko dc
<Stanley00> vubuntor118: touch /tmp/update-gtk-immodules ; chmod +x /tmp/update-gtk-immodules ; PATH=$PATH:/tmp ; sudo dpkg -i x-unikey*deb, sau đó remove
<n0bawk> >:3
<n0bawk> hố hố
<Stanley00> n0bawk: sn support tiếp nhé, /me phải đi ngay :3
<n0bawk> remove nhưng x-unikey vẫn để lại tàn tích
<n0bawk> có 1 cái file của khỉ gì đấy ko bị xoá
<n0bawk> tìm xoá cái file đó đi là xong
<vubuntor118> tim file gi?
<n0bawk> file gì lâu ngày quên rồi
<n0bawk> lên google mà tìm :))
<vubuntor118> @@
<n0bawk> ko thì cứ find / -iname "*unikey*"
<n0bawk> done
<n0bawk> hẹp hơn thì find /etc -iname "*unikey*"
<vubuntor118> ma hien tai trong may con co ca ibus-unikey nua
<vubuntor118> biet cai nao voi cai nao
<vubuntor118> co may file x-unikey
<vubuntor118> cu xoa sach di la dc a n0bawk
<vubuntor118> ?
<n0bawk> xoá bừa đi
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> ko thì mv nó ra chỗ khác
<n0bawk> thế thôi
<vubuntor118> o trong /etc tim ko co gi ca
<vubuntor118> minh tim ca / thi chi co trong /var/lib/dpkg/info thoi
<vubuntor118> minh xoa het roi ma van chua dc
<n0bawk> thế xoá hết rồi
<n0bawk> logout ra login lại
<n0bawk> done
<vubuntor118> ok
<vubuntor118> de minh thu
<vubuntor118> thanks truoc nha
<Chucuoi> n0bawk oi, minh moi logout xong
<Chucuoi> van con loi x-unikey ban a
<n0bawk> lỗi như thế nào?
<Chucuoi> vao synaptic thi bao loi nay
<Chucuoi> E: The package x-unikey:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<n0bawk> thế là gỡ ra chưa đúng cách?
<n0bawk> cài lại rồi gỡ ra lại
<n0bawk> rồi check lại
<Chucuoi> cai lai no cung ko cho cai ay
<n0bawk> tốt nhất là nên dùng sudo apt-get purge x-unikey
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install -f?
<n0bawk> thế thì chắc là bạn tự down cái file deb về rồi cài?
<n0bawk> bằng dpkg -i?
<n0bawk> thế thì dpkg -i lại
<n0bawk> rồi sudo apt-get purge x-unikey
<Chucuoi> cung ko dc
<Chucuoi> minh thu roi
<n0bawk> ko được thì nó báo cái gì?
<Stanley00> vubuntor294: chạy cái lệnh trên của /me chưa?
<Chucuoi> http://paste.ubuntu.com./10626000/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com.
<Stanley00> làm gì mà not found? /me tạo rồi mà?
<Stanley00> Chucuoi: touch /tmp/update-gtk-immodules ; chmod +x /tmp/update-gtk-immodules ; PATH=$PATH:/tmp ; sudo dpkg -i x-unikey*deb ; sudo dpkg -r x-unikey
<n0bawk> thôi kệ nó lỗi này chả sao :))
<n0bawk> à mà có khi nó ko cho cài gói khác :))
<Chucuoi> http://paste.ubuntu.com./10626129/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com.
<Chucuoi> luc cai da loi roi
<n0bawk> export PATH=$PATH:/tmp
<n0bawk> ko đảm bảo là nó sẽ chạy
<n0bawk> hoặc phải cái cái chương trình kia vào
<n0bawk> chả nhớ trong gói nào
<Chucuoi> van ko chay dc
<Chucuoi> cai lenh export cua ban thi chay dc
<Chucuoi> nhung lenh install thi van bao loi nhu cu
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> thế thôi cài cái chương trình đấy vào
<n0bawk> :))
<Chucuoi> no bao loi ma
<Chucuoi> ko cai dc ma
<n0bawk> cài cái chương trình update-gtk-modules vào
<n0bawk> .g update-gtk-modules
<SuperLuserv3> n0bawk: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/update-gtk-immodules.8.html
<n0bawk> thôi kia buồn
<n0bawk> bản mới ko còn cái script này nữa rồi :))
<Chucuoi> ac
<Chucuoi> cai duoi 8.gz thi cai the nao
<Chucuoi> :(
<n0bawk> Chucuoi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88371/apt-synaptic-needs-to-reinstall-package-but-cant-find-the-archive-for-it
<SuperLuserv3> [ Apt/Synaptic needs to reinstall package but can't find the archive for it. - Ask Ubuntu ] - askubuntu.com
<Chucuoi> go dc roi
<Chucuoi> hehe
<Chucuoi> https://gist.github.com/thomph/27f66b76e1868ea15c18
<SuperLuserv3> [ The package x-unikey needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. ] - gist.github.com
<Chucuoi> gõ tiếng việt đc luôn
<Chucuoi> :D
<Chucuoi> thanks các bạn nhiều
<vubuntor481> Xin chào, mình cần giúp đỡ về việc tạo khổ giấy in mới trong ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor498> Có ai không vậy. Xin chào. Mình cần giúp đỡ về việc tao thêm khổ giấy máy in trong ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor498> Alo. Please
<n0bawk> in lafm sao?
<vubuntor498> Ukm
<vubuntor498> minh su dung may in lq300 de in hoa don vat
<vubuntor498> Ben minh co kho giay rieng
<vubuntor498> minh cai may in da in dc
<vubuntor498> nhung k tao dc kho giay moi de in ra dung kho giay VAT
<vubuntor498> minh khong thay cho nao tạo khổ giấy cả
<vubuntor498> ban huong dan minh nhe. Thank
<vubuntor498> mail cua minh: kanlam2310@gmail.com
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-20
<Chucuoi> moi nguoi oi, cho minh hoi minh da cai ibus-unikey roi nhung van khong go dc tieng viet. Minh dung linux mint 17, h phai lam sao?
<n0bawk> ko phải làm gì cả :))
<n0bawk> khỏi dùng tiếng việt thôi :D
<n0bawk> (một trong số các solution)
<Chucuoi> @@
<Stanley00> Chucuoi: bật ibus chưa? add kiểu gõ unikey chưa? và lưu ý là chỉ bật được kiểu gõ khi có input text để gõ thôi
<Chucuoi> minh bat roi
<Chucuoi> add roi
<Chucuoi> input text de go la sao?
<Stanley00> Chucuoi: phải có một chỗ để gõ chữ thì mới có thể chuyển kiểu gõ sang tiếng việt :P
<Chucuoi> thi minh dang go day
<Stanley00> Chucuoi: tốt nhất là mở terminal lên, chuột phải, select text input method coi có đang phải là ibus không đã
<Chucuoi> ko phai
<Chucuoi> @@
<Chucuoi> chon ibus thi go dc trong terminal
<Stanley00> vậy là chưa set ibus làm kiểu gõ rồi
<Chucuoi> sao o trong Input methods Switcher ko co cai ibus nhi
<Chucuoi> phai vao dau moi set dc vay ban
<Chucuoi> Mọi người ơi cho mình hỏi chut
<Chucuoi> làm thế nào để cái method mặc định là ibus-unikey
<n0bawk> set biết môi trường
<n0bawk> hoặc dùng im-switch -s ibus
<Chucuoi> máy mình chỉ những chô nào cho chọn input methods rồi chọn ibus mới gõ đc tiếng việt
<Chucuoi> :(
<n0bawk> thì bởi vì chưa set nó thành mặc định nên phải thế
<n0bawk> set nso thành mặc định rồi thì khỏi phải set lại cho từng ứng dụng :))
<n0bawk> logic huh?
<Chucuoi> um
<Chucuoi> thì biết thế mà ko biết làm
<Chucuoi> :(
<Chucuoi> Error: no configuration file "ibus" exists.
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> im-switch?
<Chucuoi> mới cài xong
<n0bawk> im-switch -s ibus ko có hẻ?
<n0bawk> thử cài lại ibus xem >:3
<n0bawk> thôi về nhà
<n0bawk> :))
<Chucuoi> cài lại nó báo là cài rồi
<Chucuoi> ko cho cài lại
<Chucuoi> mọi người ơi sửa giúp mình cái lỗi này với
<Chucuoi> Error: no configuration file "ibus" exists.
<n0bawk> Chucuoi:
<Chucuoi> mình đây
<Chucuoi> mình đã thử im-config mà vẫn ko đc
<n0bawk> Chucuoi: sudo apt-get install ibus-m17n
<Chucuoi> cài rồi
<n0bawk> rồi im-switch -s ibus
<n0bawk> rồi logout ra login lại
<Chucuoi> ko đc bạn ạ
<Chucuoi> trong cái im-switch nó ko có cái ibus
<n0bawk> cài gói kia vào
<n0bawk> xong rồi im-switch -s ibus
<Chucuoi> cũng ko đc
<Chucuoi> mấy gói của ibus mình cài hết rồi
<n0bawk> chạy im-switch
<n0bawk> nó có ra cái gì ko?
<Chucuoi> no configuration file "ibus" exists.
<n0bawk> im-swich
<n0bawk> ko có option gì mà nó ko ra gì hả
<n0bawk> thế cài dỏm rồi
<Chucuoi> có chứ
<Chucuoi> chạy mình im-switch thì nó vẫn ra option của nó chứ
<Chucuoi> nhưng trong đó ko có cái ibus để chọn
<n0bawk> thế kết luận là ibus dởm
<n0bawk> bỏ ibus đi
<n0bawk> :))
<Chucuoi> bỏ thế nào
<Chucuoi> remove đi rồi cài lại á
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get purge ibus
<n0bawk> đấy là cách dễ nhất
<n0bawk> còn cách khó hơn thì tự tìm hiểu đi :))
<Chucuoi> đang gỡ rồi
<Chucuoi> đã xong
<Chucuoi> h cài lại à
<Chucuoi> logout xong cài lại à bạn
<n0bawk> cài lại xem cái thằng im-switch nó có file cấu hình ko
<Chucuoi> cai bang lenh sudo apt-get install ibus a ban
<Chucuoi> van ko co ibus trong im-switch
<n0bawk> ok, vậy tìm cách khác :))
<n0bawk> im-config cũng ko có ibus?
<n0bawk> http://www.linuxoperatingsystem.info/2015/02/ibus-unikey-ubuntu-1410.html
<n0bawk> mình thật là có tài năng google :))
<Chucuoi> để mình thử
<Chucuoi> van ko dc
<Chucuoi> @@
<n0bawk> ko được như lào?
<n0bawk> echo $GTK_IM_MODULES
<n0bawk> echo $GTK_IM_MODULE
<Chucuoi> cai bien duoi thi la ibus
<Chucuoi> bien tren ko co gif
<Chucuoi> echo $GTK_IM_MODULE
<Chucuoi> ko co S moi dung
<Chucuoi> bien do co ket qua la ibus
<n0bawk> là ibus thì là chuẩn rồi
<n0bawk> còn kêu ca gì nữa
<n0bawk> muốn gõ tiéng việt thì ấn CTrl + space
<n0bawk> túm lại là làm như hướng dẫn của thằng kia là chuẩn rồi
<Chucuoi> vẫn ko set đc cái ibus là mặc định
<Chucuoi> vẫn phải chọn lại method mới gõ tiếng việt đc
<n0bawk> trên tất cả mọi ứng dụng?
<n0bawk> echo $XMODÌIẺS
<n0bawk> cái này nó ra cái gì?
<Chucuoi> cái $XMODIFIERS ấy hả
<Chucuoi> chỉ trừ ứng dụng nào có thể set lại đc input method mới có thể gõ tiếng việt đc
<Chucuoi> @im=ibus
<n0bawk> thế chuẩn rồi :))
<n0bawk> mọi thứ đều chuẩn
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> cuối cùng là ứng dụng nào ko gõ được?
<n0bawk> ko gõ được thì mặc dinh input method của nó là gì
<n0bawk> mình nghĩ cài vào cái là mặc định ibus đã đưọc set và đã được chạy
<n0bawk> Chucuoi: bạn có biết trigger key là gì ko?
<Chucuoi> minh lam cho no hien dc ibus trong im-switch roi
<Chucuoi> nhung luc chon thi no bao loi nay
<Chucuoi> /usr/lib/im-switch/im-switch: 113: /usr/lib/im-switch/im-switch: /usr/sbin/update-alternatives: not found
<n0bawk> thôi mình chả quan tâm :))
<n0bawk> mình quan tâm là các biến môi trường đã được set đúng
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> im-switch hay gì gì thì cũng chỉ để set mấy cái biến kia
<n0bawk> mà bọn nó vốn dĩ đã được set đúng rồi
<n0bawk> muốn xài thì ấn thử trigger key
<n0bawk> hoặc hcỉ chuột vào chọn input method
<n0bawk> mặc định nó đã tích là ibus
<n0bawk> thế là chuẩn rồi
<n0bawk> chả có gì phải bàn thêm
<n0bawk> ko gõ được nữa thì bạn nên tự xem lại đi
<n0bawk> :))
<Chucuoi> @@
<n0bawk> à mà linux mint nó có thay đổi cái gì ko thì cũng chả biết :))
<Chucuoi> trigger key la gif
<n0bawk> la` phim' de? chuyen? bo. go~
<Chucuoi> minh biet chu
<Chucuoi> thoi minh out da
<Chucuoi> rat cam on ban
<Chucuoi> de mai may mo tiep xem sao
<vubuntor010> các anh   giup em với ạ
<vubuntor010> e mới vọc  ubuntu
<vubuntor010>  em cài ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor010> mà ko có cách nào  installl dc skype
<vubuntor010> hi
<vubuntor010> hi
<n0bawk> vubuntor010: sao?
<n0bawk> vubuntor010: muốn cài skype hả?
<vubuntor823> help
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-21
<vubuntor301> Hello, cho mình hỏi có ai đang support ở đây không nhỉ :)
<vubuntor301> Mình vừa cài đặt Ubuntu và đang gặp vấn đề khá lớn.
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-22
<vubuntor490> tôi mới cài đặt ubuntu mới nhất nhưng khi vào skype, cheese... đều không bật được webcam vì "no device found", phải làm sao mới được
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-21
<CoconutCrab> ali bo bo
<vubuntor943> cac bac oi
<CoconutCrab> ?
<lewtds> ?
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-22
<vubuntor797> co ai ko :v
<vubuntor824> xin chào
<vubuntor824> ai chà con gà quydo
<vubuntor824> :)))))
<vubuntor824> trang http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org/ bị lỗi rồi anh em ơi
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-23
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor965> ai biết dùng kwin thay đổi desktop ko?
<MrTuxHdb> không
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-26
<firewalldt> hi CoconutCrab
<CoconutCrab> hi firewalldt
 * CoconutCrab cúi chào sn firewalldt 
<firewalldt> nho' tui ko
<CoconutCrab> nhớ mang máng
<CoconutCrab> :v
<firewalldt> newbie ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> giờ thành sn rồi
<CoconutCrab> :v
<firewalldt> go~ chu~ co' da'u ko do.c duoc
<firewalldt> giờ thành sn rồi
<firewalldt> no' va.y as
<firewalldt> de~ doi app thu
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> -> #vnluser
<firewalldt> room CoconutCrab ha
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> yap yap
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-27
<vubuntor934> minh moi hoc su dung ubuntu thi nen xem tai lieu o dau ?
<LaziCrab> bạn dùng cho mục đích gì?
<vubuntor934> mình muốn sử dụng văn phòng bình thường thôi ?
<LaziCrab> những phàn mềm bạn hay dùng là gì?
<vubuntor934> mình chưa  biết các kỹ năng thao tác với hệ điều hành này
<LaziCrab> thuwognf thì
<LaziCrab> bạn dùng phần mềm gì
<LaziCrab> cứ dùng nó thôi
<LaziCrab> :)
#ubuntu-vn 2019-03-23
<muramasa> alo, xin chào mọi người
<muramasa> trong đây có mỗi 6 người ah
<muramasa> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 580  @ 2.67GHz (1,42GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,6 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) Swap: 953,1 MiB Total (951,8 MiB Free) • Storage: 18,2 GB / 121,6 GB (103,4 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750 / 6530M/6550M] @ Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor
<muramasa>  Reserved • Uptime: 9h 7m 51s
* muramasa changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến | Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org | Diễn đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org | Hỏi đáp: http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org | logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | >4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com
